#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-06
<dholbach> good morning!
 * nigelb waves weakly
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: At the conference?
<czajkowski> nigelb: Hotel which is the conf
<nigelb> Ah :)
<czajkowski> looking out at a lot of snow
<czajkowski> and more coming down
<czajkowski> german airline and trains are rather efficent
<czajkowski> out flight was 35 mins early
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello
<nigelb> Hi dholbach, jono :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<czajkowski> this hotel is rather massive, there is a shopping center in the middle of it
<nigelb> czajkowski: wow
<czajkowski> and loads of pubs, even and Irish pub :s
<nigelb> looks like that's loads of fun :)
<nigelb> haha, is that heaven? :p
<czajkowski> nope
<nigelb> too much snow I suppose
<czajkowski> i tend not to drink in irish bars
<nigelb> oh
 * czajkowski hugs jono house moving sucks donkey balls
<maco> czajkowski: i mentioned to popey that there's a place near my flat that calls itself a pub but based on what the limerick boy said about pubs it has to get quotes around it because the food's actually good
<maco> popey said thats just irish pubs
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> we do snack around our beer
<czajkowski> right breakie time and time to avoid the snow
<jono> czajkowski, yes indeed
<jono> hey dholbach nigelb :)
<maco> oy timezones...
<maco> im going "wait isnt it stupid-o-clock where jono is? *look at clock* oh no wait...its stupid-o-clock where i am. its just before bedtime where jono is"
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> maco: but then stupid-o-clock is generally not yet your bedtime :p
<maco> sure it is!
<maco> if i was less stupid, my bedtime would be earlier than stupid-o-clock!
<nigelb> but then that depends on the definition of stupid-o-clock :p
<maco> "my friends on other continents are up n at it"?
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I dont like my timezone for its :30.  its kinda tough to calculate times
<czajkowski> this could be a uds venue
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, I know about Irish "snacks"... 7 am oysters and guinness anyone?
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: is there a cloud channel that kim0 is in?
<popey> #ubuntu-cloud
<popey> czajkowski: kim0 is currently offline
<czajkowski> popey: thanks
<dholbach> bank holiday in Egypt afaik
<czajkowski> popey: did sam find his best pants
<popey> heh :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: how are you doing ?
<nigelb> duanedesign: better, but well, it hurts
<duanedesign> nigelb: a little sore? recovering fast I hope
<duanedesign> nigelb: :(
<nigelb> I'm sore all over, but recovering
<jussi> duanedesign: bwahahah... foot in mouth eh?
<jussi> :P
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> jussi: i literally lol'd whem maco corrected me, rather promptly. :)
<nigelb> duanedesign, jussi: what about?
<duanedesign> nigelb: let me get link
<jussi> hehe
<duanedesign> I spent way to much time on facebook yesterday
<jussi> happy finnsh independence day all!!!!!
<jussi> Finnish even
<duanedesign> nigelb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=446569942764&set=a.446568342764.237390.563787764&notif_t=photo_reply
<duanedesign> i think that will get you there
<nigelb> oh, ha
<nigelb> duanedesign: HAHAHA
<duanedesign> :) it made me smile
<duanedesign> oh boy lot to do today...i have some PPA packaging issues i need to work on forst thing
<duanedesign> first*
<duanedesign> figures my PPA would mess up the same time OMG!Ubuntu! has a post about my app :/
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> Heard of Murphy's Law?
<duanedesign> nigelb: hehe
<duanedesign> nigelb: i was going to say 'if it was not for bad luck, i would have no luck at all'
<nigelb> haha
<duanedesign> what is the easiest way to change your systems language.
<duanedesign> ahh, must be System > Preferences > Language Support
<nigelb> oh, after a long time, I finally seem to have fun 500,000 pounds from Google :p
<nigelb> And they sent the mail from a domain that's not google-owned
<nigelb> don't even know how to cheat properly :p
<nisshh> nigelb, hehe :)
<jcastro> nisshh: oh nice, in one of the bugs mark mentions that intellihide is the plan
<jcastro> around czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> jcastro: for you sure
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<jcastro> is that yellow box normal?
<czajkowski> jcastro: left over from old theme
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I got a mail from a guy in cuba who wants a mailing list
<jcastro> but there appears to be no loco there
<jcastro> I will encourage him to start one
<jcastro> what do you think, chicken/egg? Should we tell him to start the loco first and then make a list?
<nigelb> well, if you request a list now, probably should be ready by the time there is a loco :p
<nigelb> Practically though lists.launchpad.net should suffice right?
<czajkowski> i thought there was a cuba one
<czajkowski> we were working with one guy there last cycle i thought bt dont have my emails here
<czajkowski> jcastro: we get them to set up a lp ac then sort a ml out then
<czajkowski> as they can work from there creating conent on a wiki if they like, plus their stuff goes into the LD
<jcastro> nigelb: no because if we give them lists. then it'll be impossible to move, non loco-like things can do lists.l.n all they want though
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, I didn't know thta bit
<jcastro> czajkowski: ok so what would you like me to do with him, tell him to create a list on lp and then point him to locohowto?
<jcastro> nigelb: but whatever *shrug*
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye or get him to mail us as well for ideas and to talk if you like
<jcastro> I don't think you can get in "trouble" or anything wherever your list is hosted
<jcastro> ok
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<nisshh> jcastro, oh awesome! :)
<czajkowski> paultag: was on of the mails last cycle re setting up one re cuba ??
<czajkowski> jcastro: no not trouble, just awkward
<nigelb> Debian derivates is getting interesting these days btw :)
<nigelb> jcastro: got a min to do the cleansweep stats for the week? :)
<jcastro> nigelb: not right now, tumblr is blown up
<nigelb> oh, right :p
<jcastro> whenever they fix their loltasticness
<jono> howdy all
<jcastro> morning!
<nigelb> hrm, paultag did start an account recently, I wonder if thats connected :p
<nigelb> hola jono
<jono> hey nigelb
<czajkowski> jcastro: did you get a pm from a bot there
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dh
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> czajkowski: from a bot where?
<jcastro> oh, right, yes
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: for the person they can contact us
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> thanks
<czajkowski> no bother
<jcastro> man, I don't know what I hate more, moinmoin or RT
<czajkowski> goes back to watching postgres talks
<czajkowski> jcastro: RT!!!!
<jcastro> thanks for your help czajkowski!
<jcastro> wow so in unity I turned on the autohide for the launcher
<czajkowski> jcastro: np anytime
<jcastro> but when someone pings me in irc the icon for that app comes out of the side for a few seconds, it's like a notification
<sense> good afternoon
<sense> jcastro: Do you like it?
<jcastro> I love the autohide
<jcastro> not sure about the rest
<jcastro> with autohide on it's basically the same as 10.10 for everyday like things
<nigelb> that sounds cool
<nigelb> I should upgrade
<nigelb> I'm still on 10.04
<jcastro> once I turned on autohide I was able to switch to it fulltime
<jcastro> before it was kind of awkward for me
<nigelb> jcastro: haha, guess what status.twitter.com runs on?
<nigelb> tumblr :p
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> jono: you have any issues with DONEing your item on top here? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-unity-bugfixing-participation
<jcastro> it's unclear to me how much doc you want to put up there
<jcastro> actually, let me rephrase
<jcastro> is that different from what we've done so far in the getinvolved page?
<jono> jcastro, that can be marked as DONE
<jcastro> on it
<jono> thanks jcastro
<dholbach> jono, 6m?
<jono> dholbach, pretty much, just plugging things in in the new house
<jono> dholbach, alright, let's roll
<dholbach> go go go
<duanedesign> jono: so glad you shared hajours poem. I have been smiling since she shared it on the Beginners Team Mailing List.
<paultag> czajkowski: yo
<paultag> czajkowski: what's up
<duanedesign> hello paultag
<paultag> howdy duanedesign
<nigelb> paultag: http://tomayko.com/writings/rest-to-my-wife
<nigelb> Beautiful explanation of REST :
<nigelb> :D
<paultag> nigelb: ehehe, I love REST
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> dholbach: http://twitter.com/#!/jonobacon/status/11843043783090176
<nigelb> G'nite :)
<dholbach> jono, ^ thanks for the flowers :)
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<dholbach> thanks JFo, thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> byeeeeeee :)
<JFo> :-) the truth must get out there
<nigelb> paultag: everyone loves REST these days :)
<nigelb> JFo: +1
<nigelb> JFo: composing lyrics over twitter? ;)
<JFo> ?
<JFo> oh heh
<nigelb> sil and you :p
<JFo> I guess sil wants me to do a parody of that song :)
<nigelb> haha, that should be fun
<JFo> it is a great song by itself
<nigelb> more greatness when sung by you
<JFo> hah!
<nigelb> and even more greatness when its a parody
<JFo> I disagree, but thanks for the sentiment
<JFo> on the greatness of parody, I agree
<JFo> as evidenced by my love for the Lonely Island
<jcastro> JFo: just one of the many problems of hosting a sporting event in space!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> jono, watched the video... rockin!!
<jono> JFo, cheers, dude, did you see the End Of Days one?
<JFo> yep
<JFo> that was what I was watching :)
<jono> JFo, oh sweet - see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDYldcsF5N8 too :-)
<JFo> looking now
<jono> :)
<JFo> actually that should have read "letting it load" :)
<jono> hehe
<JFo> jono, that was awesome!
<jono> JFo, thanks dude :-)
<JFo> :)
<jono> JFo, things are going well with Severed Fifth
<jono> getting pumped up about recording
<jono> jcastro, ready when you are
<JFo> sweet! I bet you are :)
<jono> :)
<doctormo> Where is the best community resource for advice on ubuntu C programming?
<jcastro> jono: ok one more minute.
<jcastro> jono: ok all set, ring me whenevs
<jono> ringing jcastro
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<duanedesign> doctormo: this is not bad. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C_Programming
<duanedesign> not ubuntu specific though
<duanedesign> off to lunch :)
<doctormo> thanks duanedesign
<jcastro> jono: I could use a retweet just now, ta.
<jono> jcastro, done
<jcastro> also hey, protip for everyone, I've been using a URL shortner when I publish things on twitter/blogs, etc.
<jcastro> it lets me measure traffic easily
<jcastro> http://goo.gl/info/i1WA1#week
<jcastro> can you guys see that?
<jussi> jcastro: thats cool!
<jcastro> nisshh: have you checked out the bitesize bugs yet?
<jcastro> nisshh: I need you to either find some friends or clone yourself
<nisshh> jcastro, no, i havent checked out the bitesize bugs yet, and im not sure what you mean by the second comment
<jcastro> nisshh: find more people like you I mean, who aren't afraid to dig in.
<jcastro> sorry I didn't mean to imply that you had no friends
<jcastro> I mixed you up with JFo for a minute.
<nisshh> jcastro, oh ok, im not sure where you got that information from :)
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> jcastro, who told you im a brave linux user!?
<nisshh> :)
<JFo> :)
<nisshh> jcastro, is the bitesize bugs thing up and running already is it?
<nisshh> JFo, i feel sorry for you, you take a lot of crap from people in this channel :)
<JFo> meh, it is what it is. :-)
<nisshh> hehe
<JFo> it'd be different if I actually took any offense :-P
<nisshh> heh
<jcastro> Jfo is legend
<JFo> how so jcastro? :)
<jcastro> your voice, your bug skills, your bass ....
<jcastro> the list goes on, and on, and on
<nisshh> lol "JFo is a legend, but we still give him crap for fun!"
<JFo> heh
<JFo> nice nisshh :)
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> jcastro, are you expecting me to become some sort of bitesize bugs champion or something? :)
<jcastro> nisshh: Oh, I didn't know you were interest, welcome aboard!
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<nisshh> ha!
<nisshh> jcastro, ill see if i can fit it in while i work on my college assignments, a website design and the ubuntu developer manual :)
<jcastro> nisshh: just getting the word out can be of great help
<nisshh> i might have a spare 38 seconds :)
<nisshh> jcastro, yeah, i might do some, we will see, my holidays are coming up next week so you never know :)
<jcastro> see, JFo can inspire us both
<nisshh> haha
<jcastro> I feel like Han Solo in Jedi. "Ok, that's one."
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> I feel like Chewy in Star Wars. "RRRROOAAARRRR!"
<jcastro> It's going to be rough buddy I didn't want to speak up for you
<doctormo> *pppeeewww*
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> jcastro, btw, where did you get the notion that im not afraid to dig in?
<jcastro> I've seen you around posting and chatting, etc.
<jcastro> I am just trying to nudge you a little bit
<nisshh> ah ok
<jcastro> without pushing you into the gaping maw of JFo
<nisshh> haha
<jcastro> digging in enough for me to say "hmm, it's time to light this candle"
<nisshh> heh
<JFo> :-D
<czajkowski> aloha
<JFo> I just had the most odd encounter of my life
<nigelb> JFo: ?
<JFo> this woman just knocked on my door and when I answered it she says "Can you take me to Fred's?" as if I knew her.
<JFo> I was like, Uh no. I'm busy."
<JFo> she actually had the nerve to get pissed off
<nigelb> O_O
<nigelb> Are you sure you didn't know her?
<JFo> I'm still in awe at the guts this woman had
<nigelb> ;)
<JFo> I'm absolutely certain
<JFo> I was like, WTF?!?!
<nigelb> Hrm, it isn't April yet
<JFo> no, she was dead serious
<JFo> like she thought I was a taxi service
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> and you're pretty sure she isn't your next door neighbor right?
<nigelb> Because I have no clue who my neighbors are :D
<cjohnston> my neighbors just know im armed
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: They'll be like "that lunatic bald guy who carries a gun, don't go knocking there!"
<nigelb> :P
<cjohnston> I am completely fine with it
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> this one knows I am armed too now
<JFo> definitely not my neighbor
<JFo> I was just floored at the fact that she was pissed at me because I wouldn't drop everything and driver her some where
<cjohnston> JFo: will you take me to freds?
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> fW#@ no!
<JFo> :)
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> looks like some perl regex :p
<cjohnston> regex, eww
<JFo> whatever disuades you from ever asking again :-P
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> JFo: will you take me to the gun range?
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> mumbling paultag is amusing
<nigelb> cjohnston: heh, regex is nice
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah, that's who he's mumbling to :p
<JFo> cjohnston, now that I will do
 * JFo hands cjohnston a target to hold
<JFo> :)
<JFo> j/k
<cjohnston> ouch
<JFo> heh
<czajkowski> I wanna go to a firing range :(
<cjohnston> I figured you may be more apt to take me if it was something you would like
 * JFo hands czajkowski a target to hold :-P
<JFo> cjohnston, we can definitely go whenever you want
 * czajkowski peers to JFo oi oi buddy
<JFo> see, the difference here is, I know you
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> heh
<JFo> czajkowski, just kidding ;-)
<JFo> czajkowski, you missed my story earlier
<nigelb> very amusing story too
<czajkowski> oh?
<JFo> it wasn't to me :)
<czajkowski> JFo: what ya do this time..
<JFo> <JFo> I just had the most odd encounter of my life
<JFo> <nigelb> JFo: ?
<JFo> <JFo> this woman just knocked on my door and when I answered it she says "Can you take me to Fred's?" as if I knew her.
<JFo> <JFo> I was like, Uh no. I'm busy."
<JFo> <JFo> she actually had the nerve to get pissed off
<nigelb> I wonder if it was some reality show
<JFo> it was like I was watching some funny movie
<JFo> I dunno, if it was they have footage of me telling her to get steppin
 * czajkowski is pissing herself laughing at paultag 
<nigelb> lol
 * paultag hugs
 * czajkowski smacks paultag 
 * JFo clearly missed something
<czajkowski> JFo: clearly the lady wanted your attention and you said no
<czajkowski> JFo: shocking :p
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> JFo: oh aloha on twitter
<JFo> :P
 * czajkowski loves mumble
<jono> dinda, I might be a few mins late if that is ok
<JFo> don't believe it dinda, he's ditching you to play sweet riffs on his guitar. :)
<JFo> <-knows the troof
<nigelb> or to unpack ;)
<JFo> <Dr Evil>How about a Hot Pocket?</Dr Evil>
<JFo> wonder what I ordered from woot that is now shipping
<jono> JFo, hah, not this time :)
 * JFo ponders
<czajkowski> paultag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZZ_Top
<jono> the troof!
<nigelb> jono: not this time, you've done it before? :p
<jono> nigelb, hah
<czajkowski> C ZED not ZEEE
<jono> err
<jono> lol
<JFo> TEH TROOFS I KNOWZ EET!
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> ZED ZED TOP
<nigelb> wait, what are you folks talking on Mumble again?
<dinda> jono: no worries
<nigelb> :p
<dinda> JFo: so should I go ahead and grab my ukulele while I wait?  ;)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> Vuvuzela would be a good idea :p
<JFo> dinda, only if you can play power chords on it :-)
<nigelb> This channel seems to be a hub of fun today
<cjohnston> better than the normal: "<insert name> you ready; yup"
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha, good point
<nigelb> All hail JFo ;)
<JFo> \o/
 * nisshh reads the scrollback and almost craps himself laughing
 * JFo has the knack
<nigelb> JFo has the right amount of evilness ;)
<nisshh> hah
<JFo> nigelb, I restrain my evilness while typing... most of the time
<JFo> :-P
<nigelb> I can't wait for the new episode of failure to launch ;)
<nisshh> JFo, you should meet a woman in my loco, you could be evil together :)
<cjohnston> ummm
 * nigelb wonders who that would be
<JFo> nisshh, :)
<nisshh> nigelb, you dont want to meet her :)
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> you know, I'd pay to see the look on JFo's face the next time somone knocks on the door asking to be dropped at some place :p
<nisshh> those of us who know her in the loco refer to her as the Crazy C Lady :)
<nisshh> nigelb, +1
<nisshh> :)
<jono> dinda, just about ready
<nigelb> nisshh: you've woken up for the morning?
<JFo> nigelb, I'll pay to see the look on their faces when they get greeted by my gun :)
<nigelb> haha
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/12/06/get-started-hacking-on-unity-bitesize-bugs/
<jono> :-)
<jono> dinda, all set
<jono> what #
<jono> feel free to msg me it
<nisshh> nigelb, i was awake all night actually :)
<nigelb> jono: I don't know where you get the pictures, but they're amazing
<nigelb> nisshh: ah, if its morning for you, I should remind myself t go to bed ;)
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah, 6:15AM :)
<jono> thanks nigelb :-)
<nigelb> dammit
<nisshh> nigelb, i couldnt sleep, i had too much fun writing code and essays :)
<jono> if everyone could tweet that, that would be great!
 * nigelb RT'd
 * nisshh dents it
<nigelb> ok, bed time.  Laters all.
<nigelb> JFo, was fun in here today :)
<JFo> heh
<nisshh> gah, it didnt shorten the link :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-07
<doctormo> paultag: I've got no strings, to hold me down.
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<nigelb> Morning folks!
<nigelb> Morning kim
<nigelb> gah, kim0 went offline
<dholbach> good morning!
<pleia2> g'day dholbach
<nigelb> Morning Daniel :)
<dholbach> hey pleia2, hi nigelb
<dholbach> pleia2, thanks for all your good work!
<pleia2> dholbach: you too :)
<pleia2> progress++
<dholbach> yeeehaw :)
 * nigelb blinks
<jono> alright bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> night jono
<jono> night! :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> .5
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> too early, havent figured out how irrsi works yet :)
<nigelb> lol
<duanedesign> I uploaded a new translation template for CLI Companion if anyone who is bilingual gets a minute or two. https://translations.launchpad.net/clicompanion
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hows you
<nigelb> Hey czajkowski
<nigelb> hrm, I'm curious
<nigelb> Can non-ubuntu member have their blog on planet?
<nigelb> oh, my bad
<popey> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> popey: ah, thanks
<nigelb> oh dear, I wonder what happened to asia/oceania board :(
<popey> ?
<nigelb> no meeting for the past 2 months I think
<popey> is there anyone on their list?
<czajkowski> popey: how does a non ubuntu member havea  blog on planet.u.c bar say some of the canonical teams and a few other orgs ?
<nigelb> popey: about 6 people
<nigelb> czajkowski: I think that's the people he mean, the canonical teams and orgs
<nigelb> *meant
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> pretty bad for the board not to meet for 2 months though :S
<czajkowski> well there is an emea board meeting tonight if folks want to come to that
<nigelb> I think timzone change + real life would be a problem
<popey> czajkowski: apply to the cc
<nigelb> err, DST change rather
<czajkowski> nigelb: only option really if folks want it that badly.. or wait for usa or hope asia has a meeting soon.
<czajkowski> popey: gotcha ,  but didnt think individuals could get one.
<nigelb> czajkowski: I think they're going to meet
<popey> czajkowski: they can, if they apply to the cc
<nigelb> Vantrax has come, so something should come up
<czajkowski> ah ok. didn't know that. thanks
<nigelb> Finally! :)
<czajkowski> this is like crash tv.
<czajkowski> will they wont they
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> well, they did get started, which is a cause for celebration
<nigelb> Hola ara :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: it took 10 mins from the time they all were on to finally start...
<nigelb> czajkowski: I noticed, yes
<JanC> duanedesign: the untranslated strings for dutch include references to Debian/Ubuntu package names, which might not apply for other distros, is that intentional?
<JanC> for example 'python-gtk' would be 'pygtk2' in Fedora...
<jcastro> wow dholbach
<jcastro> the sponsorship queue looks .... \m/
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> time to move on to operation cleansweep
<vish> dholbach: hi.. while helping someone fix a bug , i was wondering why we dont mention $ pull-lp-source PACKAGENAME  in : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<vish>  is it not advised or .. ?
<dholbach> vish, I was planning to update the page in due course together with pedro and persia
<dholbach> can you update it to make use of pull-lp-source?
<dholbach> (please mention that it is in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<vish> sure, but i was wondering if it was ok..
<dholbach> gracias!
<vish> dholbach: thanks..
<dholbach> :)
<vish> dholbach: woah! you've got some serious wikifu! .. that page seems so simple when viewing it, but has so many tricks there! :)
<dholbach> it's not "my page" :)
<vish> dholbach: well, you've been maintaining it for a long time.. so its yours ;p
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> definitely no
<vish> :)
 * nigelb agrees with vish :p
<jono> hi all
<czajkowski> jono: ello ello how goes the unpacking
<jono> hey czajkowski
<jono> good thanks!
<jono> getting there :)
<nigelb> heya jono :)
<jono> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> dholbach: when do you do your next show? :)
<dholbach> thursday
<dholbach> but I'll still blog about it :9
<dholbach> I'll very likely talk about http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/getting-set-up.html
<nigelb> dammit
<nigelb> I'll miss that one :(
<nigelb> dholbach: That pages look beautiful
<nigelb> Is it in bzr yet?
<nigelb> s/bzr/lp
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/+junk/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<nigelb> Right now, I'm not a big fan of lp thinking that somone's files are junk :p
<nigelb> The source makes it look easy
 * JFo is often not a fan of LP.
<nigelb> I assume we'd be theming this to look like light themes somehow?
<dholbach> I'll leave not liking LP to you guys
<nigelb> I wonder if I can push in some themeing work
<nigelb> should read sphinx documenation a bit
<JFo> dholbach, don't get me wrong. I like LP often enough... but when I hate it, I REAAAAAAAALY hate it ;-)
<jcastro> don't hold back JFo
<dholbach> I didn't :)
<JFo> heh
<dholbach> nigelb, we still have to discuss/announce the choice of toolkit
<nigelb> I wonder if we should put dholbach's and dpm's ustream channels on topic
<jcastro> probably!
<nigelb> dholbach: oh, so that was test work (sort of)?
<dholbach> the contents can be reused whatever we decide to do
<nigelb> Ahhhh
<nigelb> JFo: Its freenode not FreeNode (nathan corrects me every time :p)
<duanedesign> JanC: hmmmm. good point. I had someone suggest I put the package names in to help users find the, Which made sense. However your point does as well. The app has been ported yo other distros...
<JFo> nigelb, I'd have to care to correct it :)
<duanedesign> them*
<duanedesign> JanC: thank you for bringing it to my attention
<nigelb> JFo: lol
<nigelb> I should try a better bed time today than yesterday
<nigelb> 4 am isn't very ideal :p
<czajkowski> is it wrong when listening to my country budget and how they are making it possible for me never to go home to dig into the mini bar in my room and eat all of the choclate
<JFo> depends on who has to pay for the chocolate :)
<duanedesign> JanC: i have to do some work on the templates this afternoon. 'Command List' is still reffered to as the old term 'Command Dictionary' in a few places. i will address the package names as well.
<czajkowski> me :s but kinda worth it 3 of the bars are white chocolate
<JFo> in that case, indulge...
<czajkowski> nyommy white chocolate
 * nigelb now wants chocolate
 * JFo too
<czajkowski> my bad folks
 * JFo blames czajkowski 
<JFo> even more now that she apologized
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> JFo: no pleasing you!
<JFo> :-D
<JFo> gimme chocolate
<nigelb> JFo: http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/12183229599584256 ;)
<JFo> nigelb, it wasn't my fault
<JFo> it was all her
 * JFo points
<jono> jcastro, no blog yet?
<jono> I was expecting it to be online by now
<nigelb> lol http://blog.serverfault.com/ was on tumblr.  The second post is interesting in light of yesterday ;)
<czajkowski> JFo: nigelb http://twitpic.com/3dt0z7
<nigelb> czajkowski: You are *so* evil!
<nigelb> czajkowski: But that lookes yummy ;)
<czajkowski> .c
<JFo> .d
<JFo> :P
<jcastro> other than yesterday I love tumblr
 * popey wonders if czajkowski was being a very sad  one-eyed pirate
<popey> or a one-eyed mexican with a wicked moustache
 * nigelb notes popey has interesting ascii imagination
<jono> <jono> jcastro, no blog yet?
<jono>  I was expecting it to be online by now
<JFo> asciimagination
<czajkowski> jono: did you get sorted yesterday re logging bugs for loco council ?
<jono> czajkowski, I did, thanks
<jono> jcastro, can you please tell me what is going on with the blog entry?
<jono> third time lucky ;-)
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> people who continue to add URGENT to all mails in the subject should in fact be shot
<czajkowski> :s
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> If all mails aer Urgent, then no mail is urgent :/
<czajkowski> trying to explain that to someone, however he reminds me of my grandfather so trying to be tactful
<czajkowski> jono: good stuff, if you need anything else just shout
 * AlanBell knows who czajkowski is talking about ;)
<jono> jcastro, are you here?
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<jcastro> jono: yep
<jcastro> jono: we got one! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged]
<vish> popey: hi, are you still subscribed to the artwork ML?  if so, there is a question about the LoCo's
<popey> vish: which thread?
<vish> popey: the "Language barrier for Participation"
<popey> looks like it's been answered already
<popey> the .mx question?
<vish> oops.. /me checks mail again :)
<vish> yea that one..
<vish> popey: yea, someone has just answered it 5mins ago.. nvm me :)  the 'unapproved' seems to have a bit mislead them
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, where is the blog?
<jcastro> jono: here now
 * nigelb finds "where is the blog" strikingly similar to "are we there yet?"
<dholbach> my friends, I call it a day - have a great rest of your day
<jono> jcastro, so where is the blog?
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<dholbach> jono, which blog are you referring to?
<jono> dholbach, the bitesize bug blog that jcastro have discussed
<dholbach> this one http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2084859426/getting-started-working-on-unity ?
<jcastro> I am waiting on like 2 mote things
<jono> dholbach, nope
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thought I could help :)
<jono> np :)
<jcastro> 2 more things, I got it I got it!
<jcastro> no one panic!
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<jono> night dholbach!
<dholbach> bye jono
<nigelb> does this channel have open topic?
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints, LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO moo
<popey> yup :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints, LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
<nigelb> great
* nigelb changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints, LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO || dholbach's channel: goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: goo.gl/o2lR5
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> gah, fail
* nigelb changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints, LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2lR5
<nigelb> This should work
<nigelb> Sorry about the topic spam people :)
<Pici> :O
<Pici> http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/event-time-zones-in-google-calendar.html
<Pici> Hopefully this will fix the daylight savings issues too.
<nigelb> Oh dear, finally!
<Joeb454> if I post something on wordpress and change the visibility to "private", would it show on the planet?
<nigelb> depends on if it would show up on your rss feed
<Joeb454> I haven't a clue :P
<Joeb454> I've just written a blog post, but now hesitating publishing it, because I feel some planet readers would consider it spam
<nigelb> don't tag it for planet?
<Joeb454> the planet picks up all my blog posts, because 99% are actually relevant :P
<Joeb454> I suppose I should change it again
<nigelb> Joeb454: heh
<pleia2> EMEA Board people: is the meeting today at 20:00 (as stated on the wiki) or 21:00 (as stated on fridge and conflicting with CC meeting) ?
<jcastro> jono: retweet pls
<DoctorMO> paultag: of course svg files can support and contain javascript.
<DoctorMO> <defs>  <script type="text/ecmascript" xlink:href="media/locomap.js"/> </defs>
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jono> jcastro, weird, I don't see it on Planet Ubuntu yet
<jcastro> jono: also, intellihide landed in the launcher
<jcastro> weird, I wonder why not
<popey> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/rss
<popey> thats why jcastro / jono
<popey> tumblr still broken in the RSS department
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> but paultag's seems to work
<popey> tumblr still sucks donkeys clearly :)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> looks like I picked the wrong day to quit amphetamines
<pleia2> popey: emea board meeting, 20:00 or 21:00?
<popey> uhhhm
<popey> good question
<pleia2> wiki says 20:00, fridge says 21:00 (and conflicts with CC)
<popey> gah
<popey> now for emea
<pleia2> ok, I'll get nhandler to update the fridge for 20:00
<pleia2> thanks
<popey> thank you!
<popey> thought we'd done that last time
<jono> jcastro, can you fix it so it appears on planet?
<jcastro> I am trying to figure it out
<jono> thanks :)
<jcastro> I mean, RSS is down on my blog, I am trying some yahoo pipe stuff or something
<jcastro> “This has been a slow and painful recovery, but we’re almost through. We’ll have more info to share as soon as we can post to our blog again.”
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> paultag: ping
<jono> jcastro, tweeted, dented, and Facebooked :-)
<jcastro> ok, I have no idea how to fix this without them fixing the RSS
<jcastro> other than having someone else reblog it
<jcastro> I sent the mail version to ayatana-dev btw
<jono> jcastro, awesome!
<jono> jcastro, ooh, let's add a webchat page to unity.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> like a freenode web thing?
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<jcastro> k
<jono> then people can get in #ayatana real quick
<jcastro> hmm, question is where?
<jcastro> we don't really have a "Contact Us" page
<popey> pleia2: I may miss some or all of the cc meeting, i have to go and see my accountant rather urgently tonight after this emea one finishes
<jcastro> I think we need one, top level.
<jcastro> mind if I make one?
<pleia2> popey: we don't have anything on the agenda, so it'll probably be short
<jcastro> or maybe under About?
<jcastro> jono: http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<jcastro> how's that for a start?
<jcastro> I think I need another purble box picture
<jono> jcastro, cool - but let's embed the chat widget on that page
<jcastro> on you mean like in the page like inline?
<jcastro> do you have an example anywhere?
<popey> webchat.freenode.net
<jcastro> All I've seen is the webchat link
<popey> click the button top left
<popey> it has an option to embed
<jcastro> got it, ta popey
<popey> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/join-the-conversation/ like that
<popey> np
<jcastro> popey: what colors did you use?
<jcastro> I'd like to steal that please.
 * popey points jcastro to AlanBell 
<popey> one mo...
<jcastro> nod
<pleia2> popey, czajkowski, think it would be possible to move the EMEA meeting up one hour so it doesn't overflow into the CC meeting like this?
<popey> or just stop the emea on time :)
 * AlanBell waves to jcastro
<pleia2> yeah, or that :)
<popey> jcastro: <iframe src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=ubuntu-uk&uio=OT10cnVlJjEwPXRydWUmMTE9MjE46" width="100%" height="700"></iframe>
<popey> jcastro: just change the channel name :)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> is the uio thing the color then I guess?
<AlanBell> colour and some other settings like hiding joins and parts
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> pleia2: also cc doesn't always meet....
<pleia2> czajkowski: we're working on that
<czajkowski> so are ye able to meet now
<pleia2> but I only have a half hour break for it today, I'm losing daylight here :(
<czajkowski> if so can pull meeting
<AlanBell> jcastro: if you go through the webchat add to your website thingie it ends up with a uio link
<jcastro> yeah I just sucked at colors
<jcastro> and figure I would use exactly what you guys use
<jcastro> since it looks pretty already
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<jcastro> ok what do you all think?
<czajkowski> pleia2: ?
<jcastro> jono: I'd like to toss in a link to the FAQ the team has been answering on askubuntu if that's ok
<AlanBell> which was a result of me moving the slider about and failing to achive the colour I wanted!
<pleia2> czajkowski: I am on my lunch break 21:00 - 21:30 for the CC meeting
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah but now if someone else is different from us we can band under the banner of consistency!
<pleia2> it'll be a quick meeting, probably just a couple announcements but it would be better if we could start on time
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> so odd
<AlanBell> jcastro: sounds good to me!
<czajkowski> asia started 35 mins late
<czajkowski> we start on time but are a lot busier
<pleia2> and we'd like to at least have "hi, we showed up, anyone have anything to talk to us about?" meetings moving forward, so having EMEA over-lap is a problem
<czajkowski> and never get through the stuff in 1 hr
<jono> jcastro, sure
<pleia2> and Mark is not keen on the idea of moving the CC meetings, since they've been static for so long
<czajkowski> pleia2: right..  earlier is just a lot earlier for getting home from work for me and others though
<Pendulum> czajkowski: maybe switch day of the week?
<maco> or after an hour say "ok the remainder: come back next time"
<czajkowski> i guess we can try but earlier is 7pm i and others don'
<czajkowski> t get home till nearly 8 it's a rush as it is already.
<pleia2> czajkowski: it was just a suggestion :) do whatever you need to do, but the CC meeting conflict is a problem
<czajkowski> pleia2: i agree. it's just a tad unfortunate as the cc is the one meeting which doesnt always happen, and the emea does.
<pleia2> as I said, that's something we're working to change
<pleia2> and "you don't always have meetings" is not a very good reason for another team to take the meeting spot anyway
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> but has been the case for the last few months :(
<pleia2> I know
<czajkowski> pleia2: over now anyway
<jcastro> where in wp do I add something to the top bar?
<jcastro> jono: rock and roll! http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<jono> jcastro, sweet!
<jcastro> I found the menu adding thing btw
<jcastro> it was nonobvious to me but I'm all set now
<AlanBell> jcastro: it was very non-obvious to me too!
<jcastro> high 5
<AlanBell> sub menus end up in the grey bar below the top
<jcastro> oh, good to know
<jono> jcastro, so what are you going to do about fixing the planet feed
<jono> that is pretty critical to the bitesize bug campaign
<jcastro> there's not much I can do here, tumblr itself has broken rss feeds, want to do a reblog perhaps?
<jono> jcastro, maybe set up another blog that you can post a mirror post to
<jono> jcastro, or...
<jcastro> hmm, ok
<jono> what might make better sense
<jono> is for me to post it on my blog if you send me the text
<jono> then we don't have to have a mirror blog
<jcastro> yeah I have the raw html
<jcastro> and then link back
<jcastro> sure, one moment
<jono> jcastro, cool, just mail it to me
<jcastro> jono: you've got mail!
<jcastro> actually this will work out so when they do fix it it'll post it again, heh
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> jcastro, done
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I got a ryanpaul retweet as well
<jono> cool
<jcastro> I was hoping for a popey retweet
<jcastro> <sad eyes>
<czajkowski> jcastro: i'll rt popey isn't online
<jcastro> <3
<Technoviking> jcastro: i retweeted both my followers, my grandma and weiner dog
<jcastro> yeah!
<jono> Technoviking, lol
 * jono downloads latest natty iso to install a new keyring
<jcastro> Technoviking: good to see you have 2 more followers that severed fifth
<jcastro> zing!
<jcastro> and with that
<jcastro> <--- EOD
<paultag> jcastro: yo dude
<paultag> jcastro: just got your ping
<jcastro> ugh, always late
<jcastro> hey just wondering if you knew anything about RSS being restored on the tumblers
<paultag> jcastro: mine's still down. I have no idea, but their DB took a huge hit
<paultag> jcastro: so it might be a day or two
<paultag> they took down their master db with an update
<paultag> ( whoops )
<jono> later jcastro :-)
<jcastro> paultag: so ... you have no answers.
<paultag> jcastro: no answers
<jcastro> paultag: ok you owe me one bitesize bug fix
<jcastro> maybe a papercut if I feel bad for you
<paultag> I mean, I am in Ohio
<paultag> jcastro: dude that would make a great way to make up for sucking
<paultag> jcastro: force people into bug fixing
<jcastro> I have you on my list now
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<paultag> jcastro: get outa here, you're EOD. I'll let you know if I get back online
<jcastro> no worries I am going for food anyway
<jcastro> go Buckeyes!
<paultag> go bucks!
<popey> 21:50:36 < jcastro> I was hoping for a popey retweet
<popey> my tweets dont come cheap
<Technoviking> popey: that what she said
<popey> you bet sailor!
<czajkowski> irish bars are really the worst
<nisshh> czajkowski, i thought the irish were the best drinkers?
<nisshh> so that would mean they have some decent bars?
<czajkowski> jcastro: is jono gone for the day
<maco> nisshh: nah, means they stop caring how bad the rest of the bar is :)
<pleia2> lol
<nisshh> maco, haha
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks like someone beat me to fixing the Fridge
<pleia2> nhandler: oh good
<pleia2> thanks anyway :)
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem
<czajkowski> jono_: you free
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-08
<jono_> czajkowski, hey
<czajkowski> jono_: free for skype?
<czajkowski> hmm nn folks
<jono> czajkowski, sorry I can't chat now, can we talk tomorrow?
<nhandler> jono: 1291767903 18:25:03 < czajkowski> hmm nn folks
<jono> thanks nhandler
<jcastro> jono: !
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> jono: please send that video to the youtube channel
<jcastro> kthx
<jono> will do
<jono> I am going to do these throughout the cycle
<jcastro> I still say they should all go in the developer channel, but shrug
<jcastro> jono: hey do your desktop icons end up under the launcher sometimes?
<jono> yeah
<jcastro> jono: so did you make a new key with a daily ISO or just update your existing one?
<jono> jcastro, new key
<jono> bigger key
 * jcastro does his daily updates now
<jcastro> ah, much nicer today
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Morning
<kim0> Morning :)
<dholbach> good morning!
 * nisshh wants some Unity
<kim0> dholbach: Morgen man
<nisshh> i want it bad, i cant wait any longer! :)
<nisshh> hey dholbach :)
<kim0> nisshh: hehee
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير!
<dholbach> hi nisshh
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> kim0, now that i have seen videos of Natty i am finding Maverick really very boring :)
<kim0> ah hehehe ... :) that will make some people happy
<nisshh> yeah :)
<nisshh> kim0, should i use daily iso or use the alpha 1 iso?
<kim0> not that I know something special .. however supposedly the alpha got a bit more testing, while daily is a bit fresher
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i think ill go alpha and just grab the latest updates
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dholbach :)
<nigelb> I <3 Etherpad!
<kim0> nigelb: Hey o/
<kim0> it looks good indeed
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<duanedesign> good morning all
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> kim0: I'm working with my boss and creating a proposal
<nigelb> Both of us are having fun because we spent about 20 minutes to do that
<nigelb> And no emails back and forth
<kim0> nigelb: a boss who uses ehterpad is cool :)
<nigelb> haha, my boss is *very* cool :)
<nisshh> im so geeky im really tempted to become a policeman just so i can guard an area and when people try to enter i stop them and go "YOU! SHALL! NOT! PASS!" :)
<nigelb> lol
<popey> morning ratfans
<maco> popey: huh?
<czajkowski> dholbach: where would I ask unity questions? in which irc channel
<dholbach> #ayatana maybe?
<czajkowski> thanks
 * popey points czajkowski to jorges recent blog post about exactly this
<czajkowski> popey: which post
<nigelb> the one about bitesize I suppose
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1#Installation
<popey> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2084859426/getting-started-working-on-unity
<popey> no nigelb that one
<popey> "Need help? Find us on #ayatana on Freenode, or the ayatana-dev mailing list."
<nigelb> The "rock" icon totally rocks ;)
<daker> kim0, Happy new year H
 * kim0 kicks irssi crappy notifications (or lack of) hehe
<AlanBell> maco: that is what Roland Rat used to say
<AlanBell> maco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_Rat
<DoctorMO> Hmm, just heard the news about Matt leaving, nothing bad I hope?
<nigelb> Moving to Strobe
 * nigelb points DoctorMO toh ttp://voices.canonical.com/matt.asay/2010/12/08/leaving-canonical/
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> http://voices.canonical.com/matt.asay/2010/12/08/leaving-canonical/
<czajkowski> he may now actually blog about ubuntu for once
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> anyone with more info on what strobe actually does
<jcastro> haha "html5" and "open web"
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> kim0: touch applications based on html5 I think
<czajkowski> ok my old uni area and students who are meant to be studyig this week clearly have way too much time on their hands http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpmWdyxTx0
<nigelb> "The company is using the money to build a platform for delivering touch-driven web applications, based around the open-source SproutCore framework and HTML5"
<nigelb> kim0: ^^
<kim0> nigelb: cool .. thanks man
 * czajkowski does the 2 months to fosdem dance :D
 * nigelb does the 3 more weekends for new year dance :p
 * DoctorMO does the learning C by force deathly shuffle.
<kim0> Isn't C written by minions
<jcastro> DoctorMO: what's this In Protest thing about?
<jono> hey all
<jcastro> jono: in your blip settings there's a toggle to turn off ads
<jcastro> unless you turned it on to get rich on unity videos, which is also fine, heh
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> I will switch it off
<jcastro> I saw someone complaining on your blog about it
<nigelb> how hypocrtic to complain about it
<jcastro> I never understood the connection between OSS people and people who are anti-money
<jcastro> seems like the ratio is all out of whack
<jono> jcastro, people complain on my blog? no!
<jcastro> "why would I want to buy Metallica on the store? Freedom is about getting what I want!"
<jcastro> jono: you're an enabler!
<jono> lol
<dholbach> jono, jcastro, kim0: is it time? :)
<jono> yup
<jcastro> I need one more second!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0 let's try mumble
<jono> I am on a new net connection so it might work better
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> I was just reinstalling skype etc. to prove it wasn't me this time
<dholbach> oh wow - hell froze over!
 * dholbach hugs jono
<kim0> hehe
<jcastro> Fine, I'll use mumble, even though it's free software!
<jono> lol
<jono> if it sucks we go back to skype
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> hold on I am trying to move myself to the right room
<DoctorMO> jcastro: You can only change your name once a month on stack exchange, kinda funny.
<popey> i keep forgetting to logon to askubuntu
<nigelb> oh dear god, a recipe in a commit message
<nigelb> http://git.gnome.org/browse/banshee/commit/?id=ff2601c4cee5608068f3204973651b5f9c72974e
<scott-work> lol nigelb
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i am rendering *the* screencast :) i'll get you the link...in a minute or two.
<duanedesign> well..it says 20 minutes
<dinda> jono: ping
<jono> dinda, howdy
<dinda> jono: not sure if you saw the email about a group looking for FOSS people to appear on a TV show in the Bay Area
<jono> dinda, yeah, saw that, will get to it
<dinda> jono: ok, great, thanks
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> Joeb454: Technoviking: Hey, I think it's about time I rename my forum account to my actual name instead of a Sega game from 1990
<jcastro> how can I do this?
<Joeb454> jcastro: I suppose 'for the record', make a post in the RC
 * Joeb454 gets a link
<jcastro> RC?
<Joeb454> Resolution Center
<Joeb454> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<jcastro> wow!
<jcastro> you mean I could have just asked there the whole time?
<Joeb454> yep :)
<Joeb454> jcastro: unfortunately, jcastro is already taken
<jcastro> castrojo?
 * Joeb454 looks
<popey> is jcastro actually being used though?
<Joeb454> popey: doesn't look like it, but I can't rename the account, in the event that they decide to come back
<jcastro> if it is the person is probably good looking
<Joeb454> jcastro: castrojo is available (with the question mark too, if you want ;) )
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> ok I will post
<popey> is deludedcastro available?
<Joeb454> popey: yep
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10216368#post10216368
<jcastro> is "sideys" available? :)
 * Joeb454 notes rather high server load :|
<jcastro> or "blamepopey"?
<Joeb454> yes x2
<jcastro> I was just kidding
<jcastro> I now feel like an opportunity to misuse "fakejonobacon" has passed me by
<Joeb454> I know, but while I was there, I figured it wouldn't hurt to check :P
 * Joeb454 performs incantation
<jcastro> woo hoo!
<jcastro> I see it now
<jcastro> thanks!
<Joeb454> np
<jcastro> popey: this is stuff our kids will have to deal with. When I was growing up I didn't have to care about my personal namespace on the internet
<jcastro> "oh I better save @jorge on such and such."
<popey> thats why i have popey.com
<popey> also, "our kids".. something you want to tell us jcastro ? :)
<popey> mind you it'll be holographic 3d domains by then
<jcastro> nope!
<Joeb454> awkwaaaaaaard
<jcastro> I just have a cat!
<pleia2> jono: the full address from Christian is http://lists.balug.org/pipermail/balug-talk-balug.org/2010-December/004701.html (the .html fell off the end there)
<jono> thanks pleia2
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-09
<jono> Technoviking, around?
<nhandler> jono: Idle 1 day 3 hours
<jono> aha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<duanedesign> czajkowski: my first run at the CoC signing screencast http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/screencasts/
<DoctorMO> duanedesign: hmm, CoC signing, doesn't that require a gpg key?
<Pendulum> DoctorMO: did last I checked
<Pendulum> (which was admittedly a little over a year ago when I signed the CoC)
<DoctorMO> It's just we have a fairly poor story for gpg keys... it still needs fixing.
<Pici> It indeed does, which is what makes it a little complicated.
<duanedesign> Pendulum: yeah, I had to create another launchpad account so i could do the screencast.
<duanedesign> i also had to upload another key to the keyserver and create an email address because i didnt want another key attached to my email/name
<duanedesign> you only get one shot on the screencast too. You cant unsign the CoC to redo the screencast.
<nigelb> Morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: hello!
<Pendulum> hiya nigelb
<nigelb> \o/
<nhandler> duanedesign: Don't forget to upload that revocation certificate if you aren't going to be using that key
<nigelb> I thought one could unsign the CoC
<nhandler> nigelb: Yep, you can deactivate a signature on the /+codeofconduct page
<nhandler> However, only an LP admin can reactivate a deactivated signature
<nigelb> oh, okay
<nigelb> ooh, interesting http://www.neary-consulting.com/index.php/2010/12/08/curing-shy-developer-syndrome/
 * jussi LOL's at 6x keybuck... :D
 * nigelb thinks its more than 6x now
<nigelb> At leats that's one fine way to drive the point home :p
<kim0> Hey morning folks
 * kim0 waves
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: How is it going for ya
<nigelb> kim0: not all great.  A sprained ankle seems to be my highlight today
<kim0> nigelb: ew
<kim0> how did you get that
<nigelb> kim0: Accident on Sunday.  I escaped with a few scratches and a contustion to lower back
<nigelb> the sprained ankle seems to be part of that package
<kim0> yeah .. sorry to hear
<nigelb> It doesn't hurt, just swollen :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<czajkowski> duanedesign: whoo
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<kim0> dpm: czajkowski aloha indeed o/ :)
<dpm> hey kim0, did you have a nice day off?
<kim0> dpm: Yeah it was nice .. how about you
<dpm> kim0, nice too. We drove up north to visit the Basque Country - we didn't have much luck with the weather, but it was fun
<kim0> dpm: sounds awesome
<kim0> dpm: are you getting lots of snow too
<dpm> kim0, not right now. In the north we did see snow, but in Valencia it's still too warm (~14°C right now)
<nisshh> bah! i cant run Unity in 11.04 :(
<kim0> dpm: Yeah .. that's what I'm talking about :) thought everyone was getting snow like dholbach ;)
<dpm> yeah, I've heard it's pretty cold up there. But we have to wait for dholbach to log in - then we can remind him :P
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Aha, talk about snow and dholbach is here :p
<nigelb> Good Morning Daniel :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nisshh> looks like even Ubuntu will force me to upgrade my hardware now :(
<nigelb> nisshh: New feature :p
<kim0> dholbach: hey morning o/
<nisshh> nigelb, new feature?
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> nisshh: yeah, identifies bad hardware and forces you to buy new ones :P
<kim0> dholbach: I was just envying your snow hehe
<dholbach> kim0, I'm looking outside and it's very very white :)
<nisshh> nigelb, hah! :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I envy your snow too
<nisshh> nigelb, i consider my hardware old not bad :)
<kim0> :) damnit .. it's too freaking sunny here 20C duh
<nisshh> nigelb, mind you this is 8 years old now :)
<nisshh> kim0, its a lovely 27 C here atm :)
<nigelb> 27 here too
<dholbach> -2°C
<kim0> wow
<nisshh> hehe
<kim0> Global weather report
<nigelb> But I wish it were -2 here :(
<kim0> there you have it
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> we never get snow in australia :)
<nisshh> lowest it gets is about 2-3 C
 * nigelb crosses australia off from '50 places to see before I die' :p
<nisshh> and thats considered a really cold winter
<nisshh> nigelb, we have our perks :)
<nigelb> haha
<nisshh> nigelb, you wont get better fishing/snorkelling anywhere else :)
<nisshh> and now i sound like a travel agent :)
<nigelb> heh
<popey> Morning internet!
<nisshh> hey popey :)
<nigelb> Morning caveman :p
<czajkowski> daft question time folks :( if a laptop was set up with a computer name and you needed to change that, where do I change it ?
<nisshh> czajkowski, is this an ubuntu or windows question? because im not even sure its possible to have a "computer name" on ubuntu
<nigelb> czajkowski: "gksudo gedit /etc/hostname"
<czajkowski> Ubuntu
<nigelb> czajkowski: did you try that/
<Pici> !hostname
<ubot2> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<czajkowski> just doing it now
<kim0> dholbach: howdy .. do we have any pages on fixing FTBFS .. like how to setup a dev env and the like
<nisshh> ah, i forgot about the hostname
<czajkowski> thanks done
<dholbach> kim0, http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/getting-set-up.html
<czajkowski> supose I should reboot to take effect?|
<Pici> You shouldn't have to.
<czajkowski> terminal and memenue still shows old name
<nigelb> did you try new terminal?
<czajkowski> yup
<nigelb> I guess then restart required
<dholbach> kim0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix should help too (I hope to rewrite it soon)
<nigelb> kim0: are you looking for how to set up pbuilder env?
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb Daviey mentioned a few server packages are breaking for natty .. List at http://tinyurl.com/server-ftbfs
<czajkowski> whoo reboot fixes it
<czajkowski> now Penny is up and running :)
<kim0> so I was just interested to understand how to begin fixing that ..
<Pendulum> czajkowski: if you actually call it Penny often around me there's going to be some confusion
 * Daviey reboots Pendulum 
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> kim0, if you run into any stumbling blocks, let me know
<Pendulum> Daviey: do I get a hardware upgrade to something that doesn't fall apart too?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: work machine :)
<czajkowski> calling it sheldon was also an option
<Daviey> Pendulum: The best you can expect is a fsck.ext4
<nigelb> kim0: setting up dev env depending on how you want to do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases/OtherWays
<nigelb> Gosh, these wiki pages look neat
<nigelb> It was a mess when I was looking at them last
 * nigelb looks for a name
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> as you can see in the history, it's not only my work :)
<nigelb> This one's history shows only you. :D
<kim0> nigelb: thanks reading
<nigelb> np :)
<czajkowski> oh now I can't log on...
<czajkowski> this may not have been a wise move
<nigelb> oh dear
<czajkowski> I also changed the homne dir name and renbooted it
<czajkowski> still looking for one one
<czajkowski> sigh
 * czajkowski goes off to find a lucid cd again and re install 
<nigelb> That would have sounded way cooler if s/lucid/lynx/ ;)
<czajkowski> I dont say I'm running Karma when I'#m running Karmic or Meerkat for Maverick so why would I for lynx ?
<nisshh> have you guys checked out Diaspora?
<czajkowski> nope
<nisshh> czajkowski, its like an open source facebook :)
<nisshh> and with far better privacy :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: I know what it is just you asked had we checked it out.
<nisshh> czajkowski, oh ok :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: I suspect it'll be like indenti.ca and probably never really take off and be full of many extremests
<nisshh> hmmm, maybe :)
<nigelb> Laters all!
<czajkowski> dholbach: I'm sure if seif had looked at the LD he'd have seen the same information or even a quick google :(
<dholbach> czajkowski, I commented on his blog post :)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> in the time it'd take to write the post, he could have googled :(
<dholbach> it's no big deal
<czajkowski> oh I know it's not
<czajkowski> but I do wonder did he A) not know about the LD or B) just being lazy :s
<dholbach> I'm sure there's loads of people who don't know
<czajkowski> you think..
<czajkowski> hmm
<dholbach> can somebody please RT http://identi.ca/notice/59991059 and/or http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntudev/status/12462810374086656 ? :)
<czajkowski> sure
<dholbach> thanks muchly :)
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> dholbach: who looks after the installer process?
<dholbach> czajkowski, ev and cjwatson
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> time to go poke him
<dpm> if someone can RT, Chromium is now translatable in Launchpad \o/
<dpm> http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntul10n/status/12833703831019520
<dpm> http://identi.ca/notice/60062066
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hi dh
<jono> hi dholbach
<jono> hi all
<dholbach> excited excited excited
<jono> dholbach, excited?
<jono> kim0, call?
<kim0> jono: moment
<kim0> jono: ok I'm ready
<jono> kim0, cool one sec
<czajkowski> dpm: done
<czajkowski> Just submited my 1st talk for FOSDEM ever :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: nice!
<nisshh> dholbach, your ustream is in a couple of hours isnt it?
<nisshh> disregard that...
<dpm> thanks czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: np, anytime
<duanedesign> czajkowski: which topic was the talk for?
<czajkowski> UK govermnent and open source
<czajkowski> whoever neil j patiel is they're on a  lot of bugs lately on lp :)
<jcastro> jono: I could use a 2 minute skype call if you have room for me today
<jono> jcastro, sure in a few mins ok?
<jcastro> whenevs
<jcastro> I've got a new skype setup too *crosses fingers*
<czajkowski> duanedesign: full title : Is the UK Government backing Free Software?
<jcastro> duanedesign: Ran into this in my reader, you might want to nick it for the screencast team: http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/12/09/most-common-mistakes-in-screencasting/
<duanedesign> thanks jcastro
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.sub
<jcastro> scriber=&field.tag=bitesize&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&search=Search
<Pici> Thats a nice link.
<jcastro> http://goo.gl/t0yzf
<jcastro> sorry!
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/677594
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677594 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Workspace switcher useless with one workspace (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683466
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683466 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "There are 2 Quit menu options in Quicklist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> sorry don't mean to paste in random links without context, I was on skype with jono
<greg-g> kim0: mind a PM on the cloud community site?
<kim0> greg-g: sure np .. I'm just in another conversation right now
<greg-g> kim0: no worries, no rush on this.
<jcastro> man, my unity bugs folder gets absolutely SMOKED on thursdays
<Technoviking> jcastro: safe to upgrade yet from python 2.7
<Technoviking> jcastro: also, is there plans to update the name of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage to the ubuntu-gnome-desktop. It my be confusing after Unity is default
<jcastro> Technoviking: I am holding off still, not sure what the status is.
<jcastro> Technoviking: for #2 that's a didrocks question
<jcastro> but I am sure they've thought of that
<jcastro> Technoviking: did you see on the forum DBO says he has the "arrange stuff in my launcher" branch almost ready.
<Technoviking> yup, I think Unity will be smoking by alpha 2
<doctormo> Thoughts on my new poster? http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/free-culture-poster
<jono> doctormo, looks great!
<doctormo> thanks jono :-)
<AlanBell> GNU/Linux
<AlanBell> doctormo: rather awesome poster
<doctormo> Thanks AlanBell, I actually put GnuLinux delibratly, I hate that damn slash.
<AlanBell> not a fan of that terminology either
<AlanBell> however Linux is not a GNU project
<AlanBell> so GNULinux is perhaps a bit misleading
 * AlanBell just calls it Ubuntu
<doctormo> I'm the same with a lot of these things, for some reason this one came out different.
<AlanBell> GNU & Linux perhaps
<doctormo> AlanBell: Gnu isn't a Linux project, nor is gnome, firefox or xorg... yet we're all in a bit of a thing about what to call things.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-10
<JanC> well, GNOME is/was a GNU project  ;)
<JanC> semi/somwhat/not entirely
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> dholbach: Morning man
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> it's quite today huh
<dholbach> quite quiet, yes :)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> my English teacher would kick me
<dholbach> was your English teacher that mean?
<kim0> hehee  :)
<kim0> not literally kick .. but you get the idea hehe
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> I had a British English teacher - he was a bit mean, but he didn't kick people either
<kim0> dholbach: on a more technical note than english teachers :) I ended up submitting this patch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/bacula/revision/9396 to fix ftbfs from bacula
<kim0> wasn't really sure what to do with the change :)
<kim0> would a ppa allow me to build bacula from that source
<dholbach> it's a bit trickier
<dholbach> I'd suggest not to branch lp:bacula, but instead branch lp:ubuntu/bacula (which is the source which is in Ubuntu)
<dholbach> and then push to ~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/ftbfs-fix
<kim0> dholbach: I'll do that .. then ?
<dholbach> if you propose that as a merge it can be more immediately integrated into Ubuntu
<dholbach> also you can build the package then by running: bzr bd
<kim0> I didn't find the stupid propose for merge link :)
<dholbach> if you do it the way I mentioned above, you should find it :)
<kim0> aha!
<kim0> then I really screwed up hehe
<dholbach> no no, it's harder to find
<kim0> dholbach: that branch I used .. is for the upstream tarball ?
<dholbach> I promise to work on that docs
<dholbach> that's upstream trunk, yes
<kim0> aha
<dholbach> which isn't bad - you can still send the patch there
<dholbach> but for ubuntu we use    lp:ubuntu/<package>
<kim0> dholbach: I noticed when I branched .. fixed .. pushed .. I downloaded and re-uploaded the whole project ..
<kim0> which was a bit heavy on my not so fast internet
<kim0> any smarter way
<kim0> I mean I should at least only upload the "fix" .. not everything again
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> if you do it the way I mentioned above it'll created a stacked branch
<dholbach> which will be more efficient
<kim0> awesome
<dholbach> the problem is namespace: lp:bacula and lp:~kim0/+junk/... don't share namespace
<dholbach> so if you branch lp:ubuntu/bacula and push to lp:~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/... it's clear for LP what to stack on
<kim0> aha ..
<dholbach> (similarly  lp:someproject and lp:~person/someproject/somebranch)
<dholbach> (if that makes sense)
 * kim0 enlightened
<dholbach> in addition to that, the Bazaar team will put more effort into lightweight branches afaik
<kim0> one small step for kim0 .. one big step for humanity .. :)
<dholbach>  \o/
<kim0> dholbach: when committing the change .. is it best to link it to a bug .. or should I just use the web interface
<dholbach> you can do both
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> the very best way to do it is: add something like this to your ~/.bashrc
<dholbach> export DEBFULNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dholbach> export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<dholbach> and source .bashrc
<dholbach> then install devscripts
<dholbach> then run dch -i
<dholbach> and add a changelog entry that explains what you changed in which file for which reason
<dholbach> and add (LP: #123456)
<dholbach> with the bug number
<dholbach> then run debcommit
<dholbach> then push to something like ~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/ftbfs-fix
<dholbach> then propose
<dholbach> then you will have done everything that's necessary to get it reviewed and immediately uploaded the way it is (if the reviewer agrees with what you've done)
<dholbach> (and after the upload to the archive the bug will be automatically closed)
<kim0> dholbach: hmm thanks for all the info .. do I run dch -i in the top level package folder ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it will add a boilerplate changelog entry for you that you just need to fill out
<kim0> phew .. ok .. hope that works :)
<dholbach> you can show me the output of bzr diff if you like and I'll have a look at it
<dholbach> just pastebin it
<kim0> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541782/
<kim0> dholbach: -lssl
<dholbach> kim0, can you pastebin again with the changelog entry included?
<kim0> ok
<nigelb> Morning all
<kim0> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541783/
<kim0> nigelb: morning man
<dholbach> kim0, change maverick to natty and add your email address at the bottom
<dholbach> kim0, did you set DEBEMAIL?
<nigelb> and you can add the bug number
<dholbach> and add the bug number (LP: #123456)
<kim0> dholbach: dch -i again ?
<nigelb> just edit it I think
<dholbach> dch -e (or edit debian/changelog)
<kim0> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541785/ ?
<dholbach> that looks great to me
<dholbach> (maybe wrap the line at 80 chars per line)
<dholbach> but apart from that you're ready to go
<dholbach> debcommit; bzr push ~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/ftbfs-fix
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> debcommit; bzr push lp:~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/ftbfs-fix
<dholbach> excusez-moi
<kim0> pushing
<dholbach> yeehaw
<kim0> done
<dholbach> and if you run    bzr-lpopen   afterwards it should show the branch in a browser, where you can click on "propose merge"
<kim0> I want to build from that branch just to be sure it actually works
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> run
<dholbach> bzr bd -- -S
<dholbach> (your might need to install bzr-builddeb)
<dholbach> it should generate a source package for you (with .dsc file)
<kim0> can I do it in a ppa .. since I'm building for natty
<dholbach> give pbuilder that .dsc file
<dholbach> yes, you can
<dholbach> upload the source package to your PPA
<dholbach> (run bzr bd -- -S and dput the source package to your PPA)
<dholbach> https://help.launchpad.net/PPA
<dholbach> I'll take the dog for a walk, so I'll brb
<kim0> dholbach: thanks a lot man :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> Morning dpm, ara  :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey nigelb and ara
<dholbach> kim0, how's the fix coming on? all sorted out?
<dholbach> hey daker, hey randa
<kim0> dholbach: I linked the branch to the bug
<daker> dholbach, randa good morning ツ
<kim0> dholbach: couldn't really build it though :)
<dholbach> kim0, and proposed the merge?
<dholbach> kim0, can you pastebin the output of what went wrong?
<kim0> dholbach: I think it's just hard for me since I'm not using natty yet
<dholbach> pbuilder-dist natty created; pbuilder-dist natty build bla.dsc :-)
<randa> morning all
<dholbach> erm "create" not "created"
<kim0> gpg couldn't sign the dsc
<kim0> secret key not available
<dholbach> ah!
<kim0> the priv key needs a password .. maybe that's it ?
<dholbach> did you add the email address in the debian/changelog entry to your gpg key?
<kim0> Yes
<kim0> I did
<kim0> and published
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> really weird
<dholbach> then just do a
<dholbach> bzr bd -- -S -us -uc
<dholbach> (will skip the signing)
<kim0> worked !
<dholbach> still it'd be worth finding out what goes wrong there
<kim0> dholbach: I think it needs my priv key, which needs a password
<dholbach> does it ask for a passphrase?
<kim0> nope
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> and you're sure kim0@ubuntu.com is on your gpg key as a key id?
<dholbach> :)
<kim0> gpg --fingerprint kim0@ubuntu.com
<kim0> works yes .. listed
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> then I don't know
<dholbach> and DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME you added to bashrc?
<kim0> yeah there .. echo $xx works
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel with a pastebin
<kim0> dholbach: thanks man :) the build is churning
<dholbach> :)
<kim0> once it works .. I'll propose for merge yippee
<kim0> I am quite pleasently surprised with the elegance of everything
<kim0> packaging for fedora was way uglier :)
<dholbach> I'd love if it was easier, you know :)
<kim0> dholbach: woohoo works! you rock man
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> I hope somebody will get to it soon :)
<kim0> the bug is high priority so yeah hope sio
<kim0> so*
<kim0> https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/ubuntu/natty/bacula/ftbfs-fix/+merge/43327
<dholbach> great
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> kim0, you're on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ :)
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<kim0> dholbach: kewl :)
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski :)
<nigelb> popey: did you just set up the slouch bot? :)
<popey> yes
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> kim0, "everyone's favourite" - you're exaggerating :)
<kim0> hehe :) naah you're just being modest
<kim0> You're lucky I didn't say Internet sensation :P
<dholbach> yeah, thanks :)
 * dholbach hugs kim0
<kim0> hehe
 * nigelb hugs popey
<popey> :)
<popey> got cron working :)
<nisshh> hmmm, 36 six hours awake and i can still write decent Python, what does that say about me? :)
<nigelb> You're learning, can do better :p
<nisshh> nigelb, well, i was going to say i dream in code, but thats ok i suppose :)
<nigelb> nisshh: Also, 'decent Python' is left to the judgement of the guy who's awake for 36 hours? :p
<nisshh> nigelb, decent Python, meaning it contains code that is human readable :)
<nisshh> i thought i would fall back to klingon after 31 hours :)
<nigelb> Ah, that applies to anything non-perl :p
<nisshh> but obviously not :)
<nisshh> lol
<nigelb> perl is nice for writing and excecuting, not so much for readability
<nisshh> heh
<nigelb> I can't read my perl code after a few hours
<nisshh> thats why its so hard to learn :)
<nigelb> I guess the half life of perl's code readability increases with experience :p
<nisshh> heh, yeah
<nigelb> </troll perl>
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> </sleep deprived rant about Python code>
 * vish wonders if "36 six hours" == 216hrs?!
<nigelb> no no
<nisshh> vish, how is that possible?
<nigelb> He's been away for 36 hours, that happens :p
<vish> nisshh: exactly!
<nigelb> nisshh: "< nisshh> hmmm, 36 six hours awake and
<nisshh> lolwut?
<vish> nisshh: stop sleep talking ;p
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> sleep typing rather
<nisshh> stop taking advantage of me in my sleep deprived state thank you! :)
<vish> :D
<nigelb> while you won't remember a think about this tomorrow
<nigelb> the next generation will remember this in the form of bash.org quotes
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> actually, a chick in my loco runs her own quote database, its better than bash.org :)
 * nigelb prefers s/chick/lady/g
<nisshh> i hold the record for being part of the most quotes on it :)
<nigelb> linky?
<nisshh> one sec
<nisshh> allow an extra 30 seconds to compensate for my slow tired hand movements :)
<nisshh> nigelb, http://qdb.ltmnet.com/
<nisshh> it only has like 130 quotes on it, but they are good ones
<nigelb> ah, darkrose :)
<nisshh> you know darkrose?
<nisshh> nigelb, ^^
<nigelb> From UW, yes
<nisshh> UW?
 * nigelb gives nisshh about 60 seconds for binary search in his brain
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
 * maco blinks
<maco> dobre utra, jcastro
<jcastro> I had to google that!
<maco> haha
<maco> i had a friend in high school who i tried to greet in a different language every time i spoke to him
<maco> kinda like flickr does....
<sense> good afternoon
<vish> maco: here we leave that to dholbach ;)
<vish>  "greet in a different language every time" :D
<dholbach> no, not really :)
 * dholbach is too lazy/slow learning new languages
<sense> Like the guy who learned 50(?) languages said: after 15(?) languages things start to become easy.
<dholbach> sense, that's reassuring
<sense> dholbach: Isn't it? :)
<czajkowski> dear timezones you will be the death of me when arranging meetings
<jcastro> ok, one last time
<jcastro> how do I change the topic in a channel?
<jcastro> I need to update #ayatana
<JFo> czajkowski, http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/meeting.html
<kim0> ./topic ?
<jcastro> kim0: no, there's some weird bot thing
<jcastro> I can never remember it
<JFo> it is @pilot something yes?
 * JFo saw someone do it in ubuntu-devel
<jcastro> whatever is complicated and annoying to do
<JFo> not sure if that is local to them though
<czajkowski> jcastro: /topic then hit tab tab
<czajkowski> brings it to the end of a topic so you can add to it rather than writing the whole thing :)
<jcastro> I am not an op
<JFo> czajkowski, that is only if you have your op hat on
<czajkowski> jcastro: which channel ?
<jcastro> #ayatana
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> ubuntu-women wiki to the rescue!
<Pici> /msg chanserv topic #channel newtopic
<Pici> ?
<vish> Pici: only @canonical cloaks have access there..
<dholbach> ?
<vish> dholbach: to change topic in #ayatana
<dholbach> aha
<vish> dholbach: i changed the topic before the channel was formalized.. i guess someone forgot to add the @ubuntu access there..  :D
<jono> hi all
<vish> o/
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> vish: no they don't I don't have a canonical cloak
<vish> czajkowski: well thats what /msg chanserv access list #ayatana  tells me here
<vish> other access is freenode staff, which is the usual..
<czajkowski> vish: look at my cloak :)
<vish> :)
<dpm> heya jono
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> dpm, thanks for adjusting the call
<jono> seems my wikileaks tweet is get RT like mad
<dpm> no worries :)
<vish> czajkowski: now i remember, 'cypher' from a while back.. :)
<dholbach> kim0, congratulations
<kim0> dholbach: yeah! hehe Thanks a lot :)
<dholbach> jono, dpm, jcastro: ^ kim0's first bug fix landed in Ubuntu :)
<jono> dholbach, really?!
<jono> nice!
<kim0> Thanks dholbach for the guidance
<dholbach> riddell uploaded it
<vish> czajkowski: and that, you are the one who gave me a google wave account. :)
<dholbach> kim0, good work
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bacula/+bug/687968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687968 in bacula (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] package 'bacula' (5.0.2-2ubuntu1) failed to build on natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released]
<kim0> This can get addictive :)
<czajkowski> vish: glad the penny dropped :)
<vish> ;p
 * czajkowski hugs kim0 
<dpm> kim0, \o/
 * kim0 hugs czajkowski back
<kim0> dpm: thanks man
<jcastro> kim0: \o/
<kim0> jcastro: hehee :)
<kim0> such a warm community :)
<JFo> bah humbug ;-P
 * czajkowski puts JFo in the corner with a bitter lemon 
<JFo> mmmmm, lemony
<popey> Lemon party!
<popey> ahem
<JFo> heh
 * popey joins JFo in the naughty corner
<JFo> hee hee
 * JFo passes popey a lemon
<czajkowski> messers in a corner!
<jono> dpm, about set?
<jono> dholbach, did I send you the notes from our call?
<dpm> jono, yes, but can you give me 2 mins? I'm trying to set up something I'd like to show you.
<jono> dpm, sure!
<dpm> jono, thansk
<jono> :)
<dholbach> jono, you did
<jono> dholbach, cool :)
<jono> just checking
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> jono, ok, all set
<jono> dpm, ok logging in
<jcastro> <--- LUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH.
<kim0> why do you have to shout
<jcastro> because I am starving today
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - have a great WE everyone!
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * Pici waves
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<Pendulum> dholbach: and to you!
 * AlanBell joins in the group hug
<duanedesign> hello all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: aloha
<duanedesign> i got a late start today :/
<duanedesign> i think my body wanted to start the weekend a day early.
<czajkowski> heh
<daker> huh check that http://icio.us/WftVsS
<daker> click "Listen"
<dpm> ok, have a fantastic weekend everyone!
<dpm> See you on Monday
<maco> sense: i figure once youve got one in each language family, it gets easy....
<czajkowski> Pici: ping
<sense> maco: Yeah, you should choose tactically. If you confine yourself to the Germanic languages you won't get very far outside that family. :)
<maco> sense: why i did spanish, japanese, and russian in school :)
<sense> maco: You must like a challenge!
<Pici> czajkowski: pong, whats up?
<czajkowski> Pici: sorted
<Pici> okay :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-11
<sense> good morning
<nigelb> Morning sense, czajkowski :)
<sense> hi nigelb!
<nigelb> Hope everyone's having a good Saturday :)
<nigelb> sense: Its been long, school taking a chunk of your time? :)
<sense> nigelb: Yeah, I've been quite busy lately.
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> hello all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> i think i am going to do a blog post similar to http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/contributewithoutcoding.htm
<duanedesign> update that list and make it more Ubuntu specific
<nigelb> duanedesign: Better still, try to coordinate a bit of a meme on planet with that
<nigelb> A lot of the BT can do it
<nigelb> I mean most of us don't really code all the time for Ubuntu
<nigelb> (though we can code, but that's now our primary contribution to Ubuntu)
<duanedesign> ohhh a meme might be perfect.
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Laters :)
 * nisshh *really* needs to clean out his downloads folderr
<duanedesign> nigelb: ugh, me too
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> nisshh: me too
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> duanedesign, i have about a million things in it :)
<duanedesign> yeah mine has gotten ridiculous :)
<nigelb> oh dear, that reminds me
<nigelb> I dont have space anymore thanks to downloads folder
<nigelb> Need to move it out
<pumba_> hello
<pumba_> any ubuntu wireless experts
<pumba_> that can help me a second?
<nigelb> Why don't you try in #ubuntu?
<popey> pumba_: #ubuntu is the support channel
<pumba_> i tried
<pumba_> but that channel is too crowded
<pumba_> and they dont even listen at me :(
<nigelb> Then,I would suggest askubuntu.com
<nisshh> pumba_, its a very active channel, its always like that
<nigelb> There is a good number of people there and responses are really good and constructive
<nisshh> yeah
<pumba_> they tend to avoid "silly" problems :/
<popey> pumba_: I would also tru askubuntu.com or your local #ubuntu-it community support channel
<nigelb> I wondered what "tru" was until I realized its "try" :)
<nisshh> heh
<pumba_> i need a wireless ubuntu expert :((
<popey> pumba_: whats the problem?
<pumba_> i just installed ubuntu
<pumba_> but there's no way to make the wifi recognized
<pumba_> seems dead
<pumba_> in windows it worked... :(
<popey> pumba_: what make and model of computer is it?
<pumba_> its a fujitsu c1020 laptop (old pentium 4 mobile)
<pumba_> and the wifi card
<pumba_> is
<pumba_> Z-Com 725/726 Prism2.5 USB/USB Integrated
<pumba_> its integrated in the LCD
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<pumba_> someone else tried to help me
<pumba_> and he made me input a command in terminal
<popey> pumba_: what release of ubuntu?
<pumba_> nm-tool
<pumba_> if i type nm-tool i see
<popey> pumba_: why wont you try http://askubuntu.com/ ? There's a lot of experts there and they give good quality answers
<popey> pumba_: don't paste in here please...
<pumba_> driver: prism2_usb
<pumba_> but hardware address all zeros.
<pumba_> i installed ubuntu 10.10
<pumba_> mmmm nothing popey?
<pumba_> nothing i should try? :(
<popey> 15:50:24 < popey> pumba_: why wont you try http://askubuntu.com/ ? There's a lot of experts there and they give good quality  answers
<pumba_> its one of those usual online services
<pumba_> where nobody usually gives an answer :(
<popey> thats not true
<pumba_> there are tons of such services also for windows
<pumba_> tried them with no lack :(
<popey> askubuntu was setup by ubuntu developers and people in this very channel
<maco> and the desktop development team has been instructed to spend some time going through questions, i think
<maco> i think a lot of the unanswered ones are really just bugs :-/
<maco> should probably drop by a bunch and say that
<nigelb> There are unanswered?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/unanswered most of the unanswered ones arent actually unanswered, just not tagged as answered by the poster
<maco> yes, about 200
<nigelb> I generally don't find anything to answer, people are too fast.
<maco> oh right
<maco> you have to search for   answers:0   to find ones that are *really* unanswered
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/unanswered/tagged/?tab=noanswers
<pumba_> hmmmm then maybe I will try....
<pumba_> and be the first to have something.. unanswered
 * maco does the openid dance
<pumba_> maybe this laptop is just too old :/
<popey> pumba_: post a link here once you have asked the question
<pumba_> yes, i need time to write everything cause its quite long.. to explain all I did :
<popey> sure
<popey> and that will help you get an answer
<pumba_> yes, and exclude solutions
<pumba_> i have already tried
<pumba_> but... can be possible
<pumba_> that just an ubuntu installation
<pumba_> kills a network card?
<popey> In general, no.
<pumba_> it seems
<pumba_> there's even a chat
<pumba_> separate from this
<pumba_> dedicated to.. askubuntu?
<popey> yeah
<nigelb> czajkowski: That's a gorgeous coat :)
<nigelb> We're really doing something right.  Everyother web development channel has a bunch of guys coming in asking "How to do $foo, I'm using Ubuntu"
 * nigelb is extremely glad :)
<popey> :)
<popey> nigelb: I was on the train with Daviey to a release party once, we overheard some guys nearby talking about upgrading to latest release. We asked if they were going to the release party, to which they replied "Nah, we're just happy Ubuntu users"
<nigelb> popey: :)
<popey> they were web devs
<nigelb> \o/ web devs ftw :D
<jcastro> popey: around?
<popey> ya
<jcastro> ok so ...
<jcastro> don't take this the wrong way or anything
<popey> :)
<popey> incoming!
<jcastro> but why do you waste your time with people on identi.ca when there are so many real contributors out there that need help/guidance/your time?
<popey> heh
<popey> a fine question
<jcastro> for every minute we spend responding to people like that that's one less nigel we could have
<popey> I suffer from http://xkcd.com/386
<jcastro> I know I know
<popey> i take your point though
<jcastro> popey: I don't want to single you out or anything, you just happened to scroll by on the twitters
<popey> :)
<popey> I appreciate the concern :)
<nigelb> jcastro: hah
<nigelb> popey: The web dev thing happened to me in #cakephp, #phpc, #python, and #pocco
<nigelb> It was a bit shocking initially to see how at least web devs have embraced ubuntu for the 'don't worry about the system, just do your work' comfort
<nigelb> Did anyone see http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/ yet?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-05
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> hello!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Might I PM you briefly?
<czajkowski> sure
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: Did we eventually participate in GCI?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, no
<dholbach> everybody said "yeah, nice idea" and that was it
<nigelb> :/
<nigelb> We thought of participating (community webdev), but all of us were too busy to help :(
<dholbach> yeah, I guess that was the problem - everybody being too busy
<alourie> hello
<scott-work> good morning
 * scott-work hopes this week will be less busy at work
<MooDoo> +1
<cjohnston> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> hey cjohnston
<cprofitt> with the summit bitesized... I had a few questions
<cjohnston> sure
<cprofitt> do I need to run an instance of it like I do with locodirectory?
<cjohnston> more than likely.. there are some things, like if your changing a word or something, you may not need to.. but normally, any changes you do you need to test
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> When I get home tonight I can setup a server with that on it... is there a set of instructions for doing so?
<cjohnston> summit.readthedocs.org
<cprofitt> I think I see what needs to be changed for the 'real name' bug but wanted to test it
<cjohnston> cprofitt: best I can tell, there needs to be a field to enter a 'real name' added..
<cprofitt> it looks like we have one already
<cjohnston> then if the new field is filled out, display the new field, otherwise use what is imported from LP
<cprofitt> but only use it in the non-launchpad sponsorship
<cjohnston> cprofitt: i think the one we already have is imported from LP
<cjohnston> cprofitt: ahh
<cprofitt> there are two types of sponsorship
<cprofitt> in the LP sponsorship name = None is set
<cprofitt> in the non-lp it is set to forms.CharField(max_length=100, required=True)
<cprofitt> I will read the docs, setup a server and give it a test though
<cprofitt> thanks
<cjohnston> gotcha... ya.. the LP one I know imports it from LP.. and the problem is that not everyone in LP gives their correct name
 * cprofitt yep
<cprofitt> summit uses a document based DB or is it a traditional relational?
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb ^
<AlanBell> relational
<AlanBell> through the django abstraction layer
<cprofitt> thanks AlanBell
<cjohnston> thanks AlanBell
<mhall119> cprofitt: we use postgres in production, sqlite for local dev
 * cprofitt nods
<dpm> hey all, does anyone know why we've got two twitter feeds? https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntu and https://twitter.com/#!/Ubuntu_OS - I thought the official one was the first one, but it seems the Facebook page posts go to the second one
<akgraner> dpm,  jono has admin on the FB page so maybe he would know :-/
<dpm> akgraner, yeah, we've got our catch up later on and I'll ask him, I was just wondering if someone else might now
<akgraner> We need a wiki with all that - oh where's jcastro since he *loves* wikis and all that ;-)
<mhall119> lol
 * cjohnston thinks we should create wiki.jorgecastro.com
<mhall119> wiki.askjorge.info
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro_> hey dholbach
<scott-work> hmmm, no doctormo yet this morning :(
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> you go on holiday soon right?
<dholbach> jcastro, I just took off 8th-14th because I had some holidays and swap days left
<jcastro> ah ok
<dholbach> but I'll be back afterwards until Christmas
<jono> hey all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, want to get started now?
<dholbach> jono, sure
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<scott-work> hi jono
<jono> howdy scott-work
 * scott-work notes that doctormo continually persists in his continued absence 
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jcastro> jono: we're on for today still right?
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> <powerchord>YEAH!</powerchord>
<jcastro> <--- lunches
<jono> jcastro, yup
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> daker: ping a ling!
<daker> jcastro, yo
<jcastro> are you still working on the joomla charm?
<jcastro> it has a new-charm tag on it which means it's looking for a review
<jcastro> which I suspect is wrong
<daker> actually no, and i can work on it again
<jcastro> ok I will untag it, when it's ready just plop a "new-charm" tag on it
<jcastro> that way it's not sitting in the queue
<akgraner> jcastro - just heard a new term today - "Server Huggers"   - Are You a Server Hugger? Don't Be Ashamed - http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/12/are-you-a-server-hugger-dont-b.php
<jcastro> akgraner: that's a pretty out of date view by now
<akgraner> I just thought the term was funny
<jcastro> though in the next year with openstack maturing guys like that can have their cake and eat it too
<jcastro> yeah
<akgraner> and could see you converting the "server huggers"
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> though, nothing ever truly dies
<jcastro> I mean, there are people still using Solaris for crying out loud. :)
<daker> jcastro, ok
<jono> jcastro, yo
<jono> about yet?
<jono> set
<jcastro> yessir!
 * jcastro pauses the metal
<jcastro> I need either G+ or phone
<jcastro> skype on my new tablet is unfortunately as horrible as the other platforms. :-/
<jono> G+ is fine
<jono> my cam doesnt work though
<jono> which is a good thing as I am full of cold and look like a zombie
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> jono: I can hear you
<jcastro> one sec
<cprofitt> hope you feel better soon jono - colds are not so bad, but looking like a zombie just rots
<jono> cprofitt, thanks!
<jono> feeling pretty crappy
<jono> this is definitely manflu
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> never heard that term before :-)
<scott-work> luckily everyone in our office is finally getting over this stuff
<scott-work> i was down and out for a couple of days during thanksgiving (which kinda really sucked)
<cprofitt> I get to go for surgery on the 20th... so want to not get sick
<scott-work> cprofitt: oooh, i bet
<scott-work> akgraner: let's talk sometime about maybe me (ScottL) possibly writing some Ubuntu Studio articles for the newsletter
<scott-work> but i'm going home for the current moment
<jono> any Evolution experts here?
<maco> ##biology?
<pangolin> lol
<jono> anyone know if you can hide the sending message in an Evo compose window? so when the mail sends it just hides the Evo compose winodw? window
<jono> lulz
<bkerensa> ##darwin perhaps even
<akgraner> ScottL, just blog and drop me the link :-)
<akgraner> jono you like evolution over thunderbird?   I just removed it with each fresh install - maybe I should try it again
<jono> I prefer Evo
<jono> works better with GMail
<popey> Neither works 'well' with gmail
<popey> I've pretty much switched all my mail over to non-gmail now, because of the braindead imap functionality gmail has
<popey> 'hi' btw
<doctormon> jono: Don't suppose you're visiting the uk between now and Christmas?
<akgraner> interesting
<cprofitt> I prefer evolution
<jono> doctormon, I am indeed
<jono> going to my parents
 * AlanBell is looking forward to seeing doctormon on Frida
<AlanBell> y
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-06
<ScottL> doctormon, i have a spec for the ubuntu studio artwork stuff that shnatsel talked about
<ScottL> doctormon, why are you going to england?  are you originally from the UK?
<popey> he owns a bowler hat, he must be
<Pici> Yeah, the tea and hat are rather good indications
<akgraner> ScottL, if you write about Studio and it hits the planet we usually include it - or you can blog and just drop us the link if you prefer
<akgraner> ScottL, do you all have weekly Studio meetings?  If so can you drop us the link  -- we are including a section with the official flavors meetings now
<ScottL> akgraner, we try to have weekly meeting with limited success, but i can start shooting you links though :)
<akgraner> ScottL, Thanks a million! :-)
<doctormon> AlanBell: Yeah will be great.
<doctormon> ScottL: Sounds good, send a bell into #ubuntu-design esp. at the next meeting on wed
<ScottL> doctormon, aye :)
<head_victim> Anyone know a good contact for OpenStack in the Ubuntu/Canonical world?
<mhall119> head_victim: jcastro perhaps
<head_victim> mhall119: cheers, I'm about to send something to the juju list as well I think. I've had a request from an openstack user group in my country for someone to speak about it or juju from Canonical's perspective so trying to figure out where to start looking
<mhall119> akgraner: thanks for the mention in UWN!
<akgraner> jono you still around
<jono> akgraner, I am
<akgraner> I'm going to CC you in on a email thread b/c clearly I am not in a position to deal with it
<akgraner> I I think if I add anything else to the conversation it will just make it worse
<jono> no worries akgraner
<jono> happy to help
<jono> akgraner, btw, I have been making a point of posting UWN to our social networks, I hope it helps to get more readers and attract participants
<akgraner> jono, it does!  IS had to tweak the servers to deal with increased traffic :-)  so thank you and everyone else who helps as well :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> akgraner, do you have a wiki page I can point people to if they want to participate?
<jono> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate ?
<jono> oops
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join ?
<akgraner> I need to update that - we are revamping all our wiki pages this cycle
<jono> np
<jono> I will use that link
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> you are cc'd to the thread - with my apologies in advance
<jono> do you have an IRC channel for the UWN team?
<jono> #ubuntu-news ?
<akgraner> yeppers
<jono> akgraner, np on the thread
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> jono let me send you the email that kicked all of this off  - I think it's be cut off..sigh
<jono> np
<jono> akgraner, pleia2 http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/06/thanks-ubuntu-weekly-news-team/
<akgraner> jono, thanks a million!
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks to you!
<jono> I would like to gather some input from you folks on building Experience Teams
<jono> see http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/06/creating-experience-teams/ for more
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> jono: go to bed
<czajkowski> it's odd seeing you up when I'm up my dear :)
<jono> haha
<jono> thanks czajkowski :-)
<jono> night, all!
<bkerensa> jono: You ask for feedback and you get it
<bkerensa> gnight
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: Your Unity Developer Q+A on #ayatana Dec 9th is that 7pm UTC or?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: *usally* all events are advertised as UTC
<alourie> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning alourie
<pangolin> What channel does someone join if they want to get help on making ubuntu work on a tablet?
<nigelb> I don't think such a channel exists, there aer only mailing lists I believe.
<pangolin> you happen to know which?
<pangolin> someone asking about Ubuntu on  Motorola xoom tablet
<nigelb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-tablet
<pangolin> you ROCK nigelb
<pangolin> :)
<nigelb> popey: ^ Any extra comments. :)
<nigelb> bah, AlanBell ^
<nigelb> Sorry, wrong Alan :)
<nigelb> There seems to be https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tablet as well.
<pangolin> thank you much nigelb, that should get them started :)
<popey> there is #ubuntu-tablet ☺
<nigelb> I knew one of you'd know :)
<pangolin> thanks popey
<mhall119> pangolin: you might also want to join #ubuntu-tv and #ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> there's a lot of overlap in concepts
<pangolin> I'll let the user know. thanks.
<popey> pangolin: might want to let the user know that pressing the 'contact team' button in launchpad isnt the best thing to do
<akgraner> jcastro you around?  Do you have like 10 minutes I need to talk to you about an Ubuntu User Interview :-)
<alourie> hello there
<jono> dholbach, dpm meeting time?
<dpm> jono, yes
<dpm> strangely enough, it's not on my calendar this week
<jono> weird
<jono> dholbach, you here too?
<jono> here he is :-)
<dpm> dholbach, do you mind going first with the notes? I'm writing mine as I speak :)
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  6 16:02:04 2011 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> #meetingname Canonical Community Team Meeting
<meetingology> The meeting name has been set to 'canonical_community_team_meeting'
<dholbach_> haha
<dholbach_> yes, hang on
<dholbach_>  - News Team: advertised news submission again, had a team call, published another update, team organisation.
<dholbach_> do I need to wait for some other meetingology magic to happen? ;)
<dholbach> perhaps I should start again for the notes?
<jono> dholbach, yes please
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach>  - News Team: advertised news submission again, had a team call, published another update, more team organisation.
<dholbach>  - Advisory Team: had a call, more team organisation, still problems with stats/reports infrastructure, but almost there.
<dholbach>  - CC: Edubuntu Council reelection - also had a meeting with our first team catch-up: Edubuntu Council! It was pretty awesome!
<dholbach>  - ARB: discussion about statistics in myapps. Discussions about workflow with the ARB. Got read access to new queue.
<dholbach>  - Upgraded to precise. Helped debug a few kernel issues. WHEEEE!
<dholbach>  - Dev outreach: discussions with Linux Magazine about article series, enquiry from The Register about last development update.
<dholbach>  - Clarifying Platform/App dev: more discussions, going to write a longer blog entry, progress on renaming the guide.
<dholbach>  - Admin: dealt with some weird German employee form.
<dholbach> Done :)
<jono> and all forms in Germany weird? :-)
<czajkowski> lol
<dholbach> jono, yes and very complicated, this one was really weird - try translating my job title into a different language and see how I struggled
<jono> dholbach, fun fun fun
<dholbach> but they said they can only pay me if I submit it, so I tried a bit harder ;-)
<jono> dholbach, so what is the deal with the news team?
<dholbach> jono, bkerensa and Alexander Vincent from AU (yes, we cover ALL timezones) both agreed to help out with compiling weekly dev news
<jono> oh cool
<dholbach> we had a call, we set up google docs to organise our news sources and to write up the updates together
<jono> sounds great
<dholbach> and we started putting together a list of people we want to interview
<dholbach> we started slowly, but we're making progress
<dholbach> it's good fun :)
<jono> great stuff :-)
<jono> any questions for dholbach ?
<jono> I guess that is a no
 * dholbach curtseys
<jono> alrighty, dpm, you are up
<czajkowski> thank you dholbach
 * jono hi-fives dholbach
<dholbach> :-))
<dpm> ok, bear with me, I'm writing the notes right now
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> * Set up metrics for the app developer community growth items we're measuring this cycle
<dpm> * Several talks with dholbach, the ARB and the MyApps team regarding statistics and making the ARB queue public
<jono> dpm, slacker
<jono> :-)
 * dpm kicks err... hugs jono
<jono> haha
<cjohnston> jono still misspells my name. :(
<dpm> * Helped the Italian translation team get the sources to translate a Canonical document ('Successful Ubuntu migration')
<dpm> * Wrote a blog post with an overview of the Ubuntu App Developer communication resources
<mhall119> cjohnston: he's just using the British spelling
<mhall119> ;)
<dpm> * Set up a new time for translations calls to accomodate more participation
<jono> cjohnston, oops
<jono> sorry
<dpm> * Talked to the CC about adding the translations portal and app developer site feeds to Planet Ubuntu - the answer was yes
<jono> cool
<dpm> There might have been other things, but I think these were the main topics
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<dholbach> not from me
<jono> cool
<jono> alright
<dholbach> just wanted to say that it's good fun to work with dpm together on the app review story
<jono> no jorge today, he is on vacation
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> I will go next
 * dpm hugs dholbach, ;)
<jono> so, the caveat here is that I am full of cold, and feel like crap
<czajkowski> awwww
<jono> so get out your tiny violins please
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> better than the other way around?
<czajkowski> jono: stop staying up so late!
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<jono> czajkowski, I wish I didn't need to
<jono> ok
<jono>  * Finalizing metrics with dpm for the app dev work.
<dholbach> o/~   ~\o
<jono>  * Finalizing metrics with dholbach and dpm for the ARB work.
<jono> these metrics are going to be important for us to drive growth
<jono> thanks to dholbach and dpm for focusing on this
<jono>  * Continuing to review UDS content.
<jono> following up with folks regarding this
<jono> thanks czajkowski for sending the LC content
<czajkowski> np
<jono>  * Keynoted the Qt Dev Days 2011 event in San Francisco. Meeting with Nokia around Qt integration in Ubuntu.
<jono> meeting seemed to go pretty well
<jono> there was a lot of excitement about Ubuntu there
<jono> I basically summarized the work going on between the two communities
<jono> the meeting was good - David Pitkin (head of Consumer Apps) and I met them
<jono> although we were a little outnumbered...there was like 8 Nokia people in the meeting :-)
<jono>  * Followed up and started building a reqs document around Qt needs in Canonical.
<jono> this was more about collating together our strategy
<jono> strategically Canonical has an interest in Qt (e.g. the Unity 2D) work, but the reqs for Qt were not really articulated all that well so I kicked this off yesterday
<jono>  * Continued hiring for the QA Community Coordinator role - zoning in on a candidate.
<jono> I hope to get this finalized in the next few days
<jono>  * Planning the rally in January in Budapest.
<jono> Budapest is going to be *cold* in Jan
<jono> but the smell of burning keyboards should keep us warm
<jono>  * Discussed with the rest of the mgrs the rest of the fiscal year and budgeting.
<jono>  * 12.04 plan on-going: the team is in good shape, burndown looking good.
<jono> this is when things start ramping down, so I am pleased with the progress being made
<jono>  * Helped Will Cooke to develop a strategy for the Ubuntu on TV community.
<mhall119> \o/
<jono> Will is a great person to be involved in this work
<mhall119> lots of good discussion goinng on around that
<mhall119> in #ubuntu-tv
<jono> and he is passionate to work with the community
<jono> yup
<jono>  * Upgraded to 12.04.
<mhall119> what's his nick?
<jono> all seems fine so far
<jono> mhall119, willcooke
 * mhall119 apologizes for hijacking
<jono> hey, no worries, mhall119, that is what this meeting is for :-)
<jono> and that's m
<jono> me
<jono> any questions for me?
<czajkowski> jono: did someone replace CHarleS
<jono> czajkowski, charlieS
<czajkowski> I ask as he used to be the contact for the LC when we needed to escaled things
<czajkowski> yes sorry CharlieS
<mhall119> czajkowski: elmo has taken over his position, IIRC
<czajkowski> ok
<jono> I know they are looking for someone new
<czajkowski> just we're back to chasing tickets from October again. will poke elmo thanks
<jono> czajkowski, poke elmo and let me know if you have issues
<jono> I will see what I can do to help
<czajkowski> chers. I may go to millbank loaded with cookies and coffee :)
<jono> hehe
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> alright, any further business?
<dholbach> not from me
<alourie> o/
<jono> alourie, shoot
<alourie> how was the 12.04 upgrade?
<jono> alourie, fine
<jono> everyone works pretty well here
<alourie> hm, ok :-)
<alourie> I'll take kernel panic issues where they belong then :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> alright, I guess that is a wrap
<dholbach> jono, did the kernel patch work for you?
<jono> dholbach, didn't try it yet
<dholbach> ok
<jono> thanks for the pointer though, dholbach
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  6 16:27:35 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2011/ubuntu-community-team.2011-12-06-16.02.moin.txt
<jono> thanks everyone!
 * alourie needs to read backlog now
<akgraner> This is cool and what a way to use Ubuntu - The Animals House of the Rising Sun Old School Computer Remix - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w68qZ8JvBds&sns=em
<dholbach> alrightie - I call it a day - dinner with my sister and brother now - see you tomorrow :)
<mhall119> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey mhall119, I'm about to go, but if I can help, just let me know and I'll try to come back to you tomorrow or later on
<mhall119> dpm: I saw wunderlist on the top 10 free downloads
<mhall119> but it's not in software center for me
<mhall119> nor even apt-get installable
<mhall119> was wondering what the story was, it is only in 11.04 or 12.04 or something?
<mhall119> nvm, I'm reading their blog now, and people in the comments are saying it's not available in 11.10
<mhall119> wow, so an app that's only available in Precise made it to the top 10?
<mhall119> or maybe it's only for < 11.10....
<nigelb> wunderlist is a pretty aweomse app I've heard.
<dpm> mhall119, it's only available in natty and maverick - https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/wunderlist/. The top 10 downloads list was counted across releases
<dpm> mhall119, the reason why it's not available I think it's because appcelerator is not available in Oneiric yet, but jpugh should be able to give you more details if you're interested
<dpm> jpugh is zoopster on #ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> yeah, john's in my loco, I know him
<mhall119> thanks dpm
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-07
<head_victim> jono: got time for a quick pm?
<head_victim> jono: email sent instead
<jono> thanks head_victim
<alourie> hello
 * alourie is up too early
 * mhall119 is up too late
 * nigelb is still in bed too late.
<alourie> hm
<alourie> we should optimize our situation :-)
<alourie> nigelb: maybe you could spare some sleep so me and mhall119 could use it? ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<alourie> nigelb: well, everybody wins :-)
 * alourie is sending chicken soup jono way
<jono> thanks alourie :-)
<alourie> jono: I hope you get well very soon. Cold is tiresome.
<jono> alourie, I think I am over the most of it
<jono> :-)
<alourie> great, but "almost" doesn't count in this case, these nasty bugs tend to return if not wiped completely :-)
<alourie> wow, sounds like a software project
<alourie> sorry
<bkerensa> anyone having any issues with flash in precise? :) my google hangouts stopped working well the webcam did
<head_victim> bkerensa: it auto uninstalled a few days back for me. I had to wait half a day and reinstall it.
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> well its not prompting me to install the G+ deb file
<head_victim> Ah I meant the actual flash package.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach ;)
<bkerensa> good morning
<popey> bkerensa: there's webcam breakage in precise
<popey> (in general)
<bkerensa> popey: Ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> popey: Ok I was going a bit nuts :D is there a bug report open by chance?
<popey> ya
<popey> bug 899165
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899165 in linux "uvcvideo: Failed to submit URB 0 (-28)." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899165
<dholbach> and there's a test kernel that fixed it for me :)
<dholbach> (and much more importantly: also my NI Audio4DJ :-))
<czajkowski> morning
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: ello how's you ?
<dpm> very well, thanks, replying to some of the comments to the top 10 software center app downloads blog post, which seemed to be quite popular. Glad to see the attention to apps in Ubuntu!
<czajkowski> yup it was interesting didnt know some of them were there tbh, not a place I thought of going
<dpm> I was really glad to see the Full Circle Magazine on the list
<dpm> it's really cool that we can just get new issues from the SC
<nigelb> http://lwn.net/Articles/458365/
<nigelb> Like many conferences, Ubuntu Developer Summit in Budapest had an excellent location, with plenty of nearby restaurants and a walking mall with lots of food and beverage choices just two blocks away.
<nigelb> ^-^
<czajkowski> ?
<nigelb> Its an article about organizing conferences.
 * popey comments on that lwn thread
 * nigelb hugs popey 
 * dholbach walks over to his old office to work with the bunch there
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<mhall119> nigelb: they didn't mention the more colorful nearby venues eh?
<pangolin> colorful venues are usually nearby hotels
<nigelb> mhall119: You mean Orlando? I guess the author didn't make it to Orlando.
<mhall119> nigelb: I mean in Budapest
<czajkowski> same could have been said for the venue in Barcelona
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, the places right next and around the venue? ;)
<popey> and prague
<czajkowski> JanC: you organising the stand at FOSDEM ?
<pangolin> makes business sense to put neon lit establishments close to hotels
<nigelb> heh
<pangolin> well, it does. :/
<nigelb> pangolin: heh, I was smiling at how soon you hit the nail on the head :)
<dholbach> alright, calling it a day a bit earlier today, see you in a few days :)
<dholbach> BIG HUGS
<mainerror> cjohnston: Are you around?
<mainerror> Oh, looks like he is away.
<cjohnston> ?
<mainerror> Oh hey. :)
<mainerror> Do you know against which project I'd file a bug for paste.ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> rt
<cjohnston> whats wrong with it
<mainerror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763145/
<mainerror> The wording.
<mainerror> Paste from Octavian Damiean at Wed, 7 Dec 2011 15:57:23 -0500
<mainerror> This should be Paste from USER on DAY ..., shouldn't it?
<mainerror> It just sounds a bit odd.
<cjohnston> give me a few hours to look into it but ill.try to get it taken care of
<mainerror> Thanks. :)
<technoviking> Anyone heard of this tech abbrevation: AHLOS
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-08
<mhall119> http://nesl.ee.ucla.edu/projects/ahlos/?
<mhall119> Pendulum: ping
<Pendulum> mhall119: pong
<Pendulum> mhall119: I
<Pendulum> I'm not a list admin
<Pendulum> have poked Luke
<mhall119> thanks Pendulum
<bkerensa> uhh Precise is telling me there is a distro upgrade available
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: do it!
<mhall119> it'll probably just switch you to Arch
<bkerensa> mhall119: :D What you think I might get to 12.10
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> marcoceppi, you around?
<bkerensa> Man.... I keep trying to order from canonical store and its giving me errors
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> :D Finally got my order through.... Ordered some of the Kubuntu/Ubuntu pens and a nice new Ubuntu hat
<czajkowski> morning
<highvoltage> morning czajkowski
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> highvoltage: why are you up solate ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: late? it's just after 11am :)
<highvoltage> (although I was up until 5am this morning thinking about stuff)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: wait which timezone are you in
<highvoltage> czajkowski: UTC+2 (South Africa)
<czajkowski> ahhh that makes more sense
<czajkowski> thought you were over in Canada
<highvoltage> yep, back there in Feb
<czajkowski> oh long holiday
<highvoltage> I work from here too, I wish I could have all of that holiday :)
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> highvoltage: escaped the cold eh? ;)
<highvoltage> nigelb: yep, it started snowing two days after I left!
<nigelb> haha
<pangolin> truth is he started crying mid October so we sent him back.
<czajkowski> highvoltage: my mate lives there, no way on earth will I visit her between now and next April. Too damn cold, unnatural
<nigelb> pangolin: hahaha
<marcoceppi> akgraner: Yes
<alourie> hey MrChrisDruif
<alourie> you see :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha alourie
<alourie> it works
<MrChrisDruif> I just didn't know this channel existed
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: oh, we're here, aren't we? :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, yes
<akgraner> marcoceppi, I need to find some time to talk to you about AskUbuntu  - would you have some time free tomorrow by any chance?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: it's jono' & Co arena
<marcoceppi> akgraner: Sure, I've got meetings in the afternoon, but before 3PM EST I'm available
<akgraner> great - let me look at my calendar and I'll schedule something and drop you an email... Thanks!
<marcoceppi> No problem!
<pangolin> Anybody here can tell me how to edit/delete a card on Trello?
<Pici> pangolin: click on the archive button and then delete
<pangolin> hah
<pangolin> you are fast dude!
<czajkowski> anyone free to do a test G+ hangout ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, do you still need someone to do the test call with you?  I only have audio today :-(
<czajkowski> akgraner: it's sorted thanks
<akgraner> k
<inetpro> I must say I'm very impressed with the progress that Ubuntu has made since the last time I tried it
<inetpro> but I miss Kubuntu
<jussi> Kubuntu <3
 * cprofitt shakes head
<cprofitt> can anyone think of a reason that an OS would use a reverse dns lookup (PTR) to get its own computer name... and favor that over what was entered by the administrator?
<mhall119> because it doesn't trust the administrator
<JanC> or because it wants to know the canonical (nothing to do with Canonical ;) ) hostname?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-09
<doctormon> Am I even online?
<pleia2> yep
<doctormon> Wonderful!
<doctormon> How are you pleia2? It must be late over there no?
<pleia2> am good, yeah it's midnight
<doctormon> 8am here, getting ready for an LeNoir. Should be fun.
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> where are you doctormon?
<doctormon> AlanBell: I'm in Surrey, a £8 train from London Victoria.
<pleia2> heading to bed, doctormon have a good one! :)
<pleia2> later AlanBell :)
 * pleia2 sleep &
<doctormon> pleia2: Goodnight!
<popey> ooo, he's scary nearby
 * doctormon alt+F$ should never close the window _behind_
<doctormon> AlanBell: What time do you want to meet up?
<popey> my train gets into waterloo at 18:08 iirc
<popey> from Farnborough
<nigelb> ooh, doctormon is in UK!
<doctormon> nigelb: Yep
<nigelb> Nice :)
<AlanBell> I will be in London for lunch (yes, 2 meals out in one day)
<AlanBell> I think I might either end up in waterloo area at 18:00 ish, or might already be pretty close to the place
<AlanBell> in which case I will probably meet people emerging from Faringdon station
 * nigelb starts deleting ssh keys
<alourie> good morning
<doctormon> AlanBell: I wonder were one would get the train from to get to Faringdon. Wouldn't central line on the underground be better?
<AlanBell> it is on the circle line next to barbican
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is ther e apub picked for afterwards?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: not yet. Any suggestions or shall I ask the google?
 * AlanBell is running unity 2d over xdmcp
<czajkowski> I wouldnt know where to suggest
<AlanBell> http://www.thecrowntavernec1.co.uk/ maybe
<MrChrisDruif> Looks nice AlanBell
<AlanBell> silly pub put the pin on their google map in completely the wrong place http://www.thecrowntavernec1.co.uk/findus/
<jussi> czajkowski: thank you for highlighting that paypal thing
<czajkowski> jussi: np
<cjohnston> AlanBell: nigelb ping
<AlanBell> o/ ChanServ
<AlanBell> o/ cjohnston even
<cjohnston> AlanBell: :-(  Are you aware of summit being used in Feb?
<AlanBell> yes
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> what are the plans for etherpad?
<AlanBell> fallback plan is do nothing, they are OK with that
<AlanBell> ideally we would have a new etherpad lite service up and running with all the prior data imported (can do that)
<cjohnston> ok.. any idea on when?
<AlanBell> and openID integration (not quite sure about that bit)
<AlanBell> I am targetting January
<cjohnston> early please?
<marcoceppi> It just occured to me, akgraner do you have my email address?
<akgraner> marcoceppi, hmm let me look...it's been one of *those* weeks  grrr :-)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: #ubuntu-website please
<cjohnston> :-)
<AlanBell> doctormo is here, complete with bowler hat
<nigelb> AlanBell: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
<vibhav> ?
<nigelb> AlanBell: We need to start hacking on node.js at some point.
<nigelb> AlanBell: I need help setting up etherpad-lite.
<AlanBell> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LHfsGpIaGAE/TuI_6Kl1_uI/AAAAAAAABrE/6EVSu2LFPCE/s640/2011-12-09%2B17.04.51.jpg
<AlanBell> nigelb: yeah, I have node.js set up on a desktop at home
<AlanBell> done some reading, but not much hacking yet
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/ doctormo
<akgraner> Brain crap on my part - what is the add-on calendar feature with Thunderbird?  (or am I just dreaming there is one)
<pleia2> akgraner: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<pleia2> there are a couple options, that page describes features of each
<pleia2> (probably want Lightning)
<akgraner> pleia2, lightning that's it - there is something wrong with me getting excited about anything with that name - no wonder I didn't remember it :-/
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> sudo dpkg -i theraflu0-amd64.deb
<maco> hah
<pleia2> I think you're too old to be 64-bit
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> he
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-10
<bkerensa> epic fail.... I keep forgetting to backup my PGP key to a encrypted thumbdrive and put it in my safe and when I did a downgrade I nuked it
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I keep saturating the keyservers with abandoned keys
<bkerensa> Would love to hear how others work around this :) there must be a good solution to maintaining a key over the long term
<jussi> anyone awake who is a member of a membership giving team?
<pangolin> w.u.c down?
<pangolin> ah nm, just slow
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-11
<czajkowski> aloha
<pangolin> morning
<pleia2> there is now a mini greg-g! https://twitter.com/#!/g_gerg/status/145964962030944256
<pleia2> :)
<pangolin> yay greg-g!
<mhall119> congrats greg-g!
<mhall119> is it just me, or are we experiencing a baby-boom in the Ubuntu community lately?
<pangolin> the community must go on
<mhall119> heh
<pangolin> if we can't convert them we will make them :)
<mhall119> increasing the user-base via procreation?
<pangolin> something sabdfl didn't think of?
<mhall119> maybe he did...200 million users, how many generations would that take?
<pangolin> I'm sure someone will do the math soon
<mhall119> I can see the slogan now: "Ubuntu: Developing the next generation of Linux users"
<mhall119> in 3-5 years, I predict a huge increase in Edubuntu contributors
<jussi> ours will be here soon enough.
<pangolin> your little bean will have his/her own pc
<pangolin> hehe
<pangolin> see what i did there :P
<jussi> :D
<JanC> one of my nieces talked/asked about having her own robot today, I told her she would have to learn how to program a robot first...  :P
<JanC> (not sure she's ready for that yet though)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> fun merry go round
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-03
<philipballew> Good evening ubuntu folks
<elfy> morning philipballew
<philipballew> hello elfy what's up?
<elfy> it's a bit monday morningish here
<elfy> how's things with you philipballew ?
<philipballew> alright elfy , its 12 here in California and I am prepping this week for college finals in a week. You will not see me on here for a week. Good weekend I hope?
<elfy> excellent thanks, good luck with the finals :)
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<philipballew> elfy, glad to hear. I hope you week goes smooth.
<elfy> it will - I work week on, week of, week starts on a Thurs - so no work for 3 days :)
<philipballew> oh nice. Anything fun planed?
<elfy> might go for a wander down the sea wall later
<elfy> or do some testing ...
<philipballew> elfy, you live near the ocean?
<elfy> I'd not call it the ocean - but I live near the sea, English Channel :)
<nigelb> Hey elfy
<elfy> hi nigelb
<jussi> elfy: enjoy the muck... err... drizzle... :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> morning jussi
<jussi> elfy: morning.
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> Aloha elfy czajkowski jussi
<smartboyhw> Wow no Alpha 1 except Kubuntu!
<jussi> don't we rock? :P :P
<jussi> good morning czajkowski
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<jcastro_> dpm: dholbach: was one of you going to send a mail about doc integration with wordpress?
<dpm> jcastro_, I was, sorry. I'll send it in the next couple of hours.
<dholbach> jcastro_, not me - I unfortunately don't have the details
<jcastro_> no worries!
<jcastro_> technoviking: hey, are you the only guy who has been doing template customization and so on?
<MrChrisDruif> Template customization?
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro_; ^
<jcastro_> for vbulletin
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/147coy/a_new_general_purpose_fuzzy_matching_library_from/ upvotes please
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; what is it for?
<jcastro_> I was just reading that blog
<jcastro_> I kind of want that everywhere now, heh
<mhall119> jcastro_: I know
<MrChrisDruif> Woops, didn't notice I could click some link
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: it does fuzzy string matching
<jono> dholbach, will be two mins
<jono> and then will set it up
<jono> I need to get dressed and hand el-babyroony to mum
<jono> dholbach, oh actually, are you working today?
<jono> I remember you said you might not be
<dholbach> jono, yes
<dholbach> jono, no no, I'm working
<dholbach> jono, yes, and do get dressed if you don't mind ;-)
<jono> dholbach, lol
<jono> ok, setting it up
<dholbach> :)
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<jono> dholbach, I think I completely lost you now
<dholbach> rejoining
<czajkowski> anyone remember the guy who gave a talk during plenaries on bug stats? or a link to his video ?
<czajkowski> please?
<seiflotfy> hi mhall119
<jcastro_> czajkowski: Evan probably knows
<jcastro_> it's at the tip of my tounge
<seiflotfy> mhall119: i was looking into getting zeitgeist-fts-extension to use libcolombous
<czajkowski> jcastro_: good thinking
<jbicha> my first question about libcolumbus is the license: why GPL3? a lot of GNOME is still GPL2
<mhall119> seiflotfy: that'd be brilliant!
<seiflotfy> mhall119: i cant promise much now, i would need to do it at the weekend
<seiflotfy> i am still releasing zeitgeist-1.0 soon :D
<seiflotfy> with gobject-introspection
<jbicha> and I'm sure a lot of people are curious whether it's a CLA project or not
<czajkowski> jcastro_: same, we have it narrowed down to a lightning talk as checked the schedule, but many of the speakers never introduced themselves
<jcastro_> it should be in the video then?
<czajkowski> jcastro_: chris arges
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<jono> dpm, gonna be a few mins late
<jcastro_> czajkowski: yep, that's him
<czajkowski> bloody hell that's been bugging me all afternoon :)
<mhall119> seiflotfy: \o/
<dpm> jono, np
<jono> dpm, firing it up
<dpm> ok!
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> dpm, are you busy now?
<dpm> hi SergioMeneses, I'm about to have a call with Jono, but if I can help, feel free to ask and I can answer later on
<SergioMeneses> dpm, perfect!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<vibhav> o/
<vibhav> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> vibhav: yes
<vibhav> czajkowski: I had a small talk with the Developer Advisory Team we planned to reach out to the LoCo council. We were wondering if LoCo teams could be encouraged to provide statistics for their activities during their Global Jams
<czajkowski> nice idea
<czajkowski> there has been a bit of a dip in the UGJs
<vibhav> Indeed
<czajkowski> there was so much focus on them a few cycles ago and now not as mucb
<czajkowski> vibhav: want to fire a mail to the loco council and we can maybe blog about it
<vibhav> sure, We could include these statistics in our reports. They would become quite informative
<czajkowski> nods
<vibhav> czajkowski: sure!
<vibhav> Should I mail the LoCo council about this?
<czajkowski> yes please
<czajkowski> :)
<vibhav> sure
<czajkowski> I'll moderate mails later on so will get looked at
<czajkowski> cheers vibhav
 * SergioMeneses back
<jcastro_> dpm: don't forget about me an docs! :)
<czajkowski> c
<dpm> jcastro_, don't worry, will send it after the call with Jono
<jcastro_> <3 thanks!
<jcastro_> didn't realize you were on a call
<vibhav> czajkowski: done!
<jono> jcastro_, invite sent
<jcastro_> ok on it!
<pleia2> vibhav: what kinds of statistics? and are there tools for this kind of thing?
<dpm> jcastro_, dholbach, ok, e-mail sent
<dholbach> thanks a lot dpm
<dpm> np ;)
<jcastro_> got it, ta!
<vibhav> pleia2: statistics like, "X contributors came together and helped out with Y bugs", et cetera
<vibhav> The DAT could include these in our reports, eg:
<pleia2> vibhav: ah, for ones doing bugs, instructions for tracking this would be helpful
<dholbach> dpm, so that's not humboldt but yangmei?
<pleia2> some teams have put tags on bugs, but I never knew if this was really an appropriate use of tags
<dpm> dholbach, let me have a look
<dholbach> dpm, do you have to enter your password to "sudo su - devdocs"?
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye people tend to just create tags :/
<vibhav> pleia2: I dont think tags would be appropriate
<czajkowski> most annoying not to use offical ones
<czajkowski> dholbach: if someone wants to get involved in ubuntu developement, best place to point them at that has the information
<dholbach> czajkowski, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<czajkowski> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> anytime
<dpm> dholbach, no, no password. I first ssh into humboldt as my user, and once I'm there, I do the 'sudo su ...' part
<dholbach> it wants me to give it a password, although I'm in the group devdocs too
<dholbach> maybe let's figure it out tomorrow :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> I've got to take care of something else over here
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for writing it up dpm
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<vibhav> czajkowski: okay, I need to hit the hay. Meet you later.
<czajkowski> vibhav: I'm still working have moderated the mail
<mhall119> jono: are we having a call today?
<jono> mhall119, yep, free now?
<mhall119> yeah
<jono> cool, will set it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jcastro_> popey: do you have tony whitmore's contact info handy?
<czajkowski> jcastro_: https://launchpad.net/~tonywhitmore
<jcastro_> hah! right, of course
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> first place I check tbh most of the time people have a public address
<jcastro_> for some reason my mind went to "the uk and popey" first before it clicked "ubuntu"
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-04
<bkerensa> just a heads up if you go to "Create new account" -> Select Gandi  then you can get a free .me domain and e-mail hosting for a year! :)
<bkerensa> In Thunderbird ^
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: I have to pay for it :(
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Ahh I just checked so it looks like countries that showed abuse they blacklisted =/
<JoseeAntonioR> bah
<nigelb> I already had a .me domain, heh.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hi dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey dpm
<dpm> morning!
<philipballew> morning nigelb dholbach dpm
<nigelb> Hey philipballew!
<philipballew> Hey nigelb!!! Hows the other side on Earth?
<nigelb> philipballew: Rainy :)
<philipballew> lucky
<dholbach> dpm, today will be a good day to try to access developer.u.c - we this close (>.<) to enabling Spanish in the Packaging Guide
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> it feels like we've been working on this for decades
<dholbach> dpm, changes pushed - let's see how much we break this time ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, so did you get access?
<dholbach> dpm, yes, to humboldt
<dholbach> dpm, but as I said - if I rerun the steps you mentioned I'm required to type in my password
<dholbach> (although I'm in the group 'devdocs')
<dholbach> can't we make the necessary files/directory g+rw or something?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd rather ask #is, as they're the ones who set it up.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> the build will take a while anyway
<dholbach> so I guess I'll ask #is after my lunch
<dholbach> as we'll surely need some changes :)
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> in any case I'm thrilled
<dholbach> super excited
<dholbach> I hope that'll get the other translations teams excited too :)
<dpm> :)
<jcastro_> good morning!
<jcastro_> I have spammed 80-some people already this morning!
<cjohnston> wtg jcastro_
 * cjohnston is greatful to not be one of them
<jcastro_> hah
<jcastro_> I can see it now
<jcastro_> "INTRODUCING: SUMMIT EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS"
<cjohnston> people want them
<cjohnston> at all sorts of different levels
<jcastro_> push on mobile would be awesome
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> we're going to add email notifications to summit just so we can tell people who's to blame for their sessions being moved
<jcastro_> now there's spam I can get behind
<nigelb> mhall119: you should just send out an email to uds-annoucne that says "cjohnston just mvoed their session"
<jcastro_> maybe make it an rss, and include it in the little social sidebar doohicky
<jcastro_> like I care, but not enough to spam a list
<mhall119> on the last day, we'll have a plenary where we'll list the top-5 offenders
<jcastro_> brilliant
<dpm> jcastro_, I've just noticed there are a bunch of Quickly-related questions on stackoverflow. Would it make sense to move them to the 'quickly' tag in askubuntu, or is the usual practice to not move questions across sites? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/canonical-quickly
<jcastro_> moving things around is generally frowned upon
<jcastro_> they want programming things on SO generally, there's just a tad overflow with AU there.
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: ideas? ^^
<jcastro_> perhaps index the tag on developer.u.c as well?
<marcoceppi> jcastro_ dpm We can chit chat about possibly moving quickly questions to Ask Ubuntu instead, and have the tag wiki on SO updated. However, the general rule of thumb is "let them ask where they feel the experts are" so a migration might not float. It's a 50/50 for me if they would migrated it tbh
<marcoceppi> I think there are global RSS feeds
<marcoceppi> let me check
<dpm> marcoceppi, jcastro_, tbh, I don't feel too strongly about it, I simply noticed it and wanted to see what you guys thought. So from your feedback, I'd say we leave it as it is, then
<marcoceppi> dpm Here you go: http://stackexchange.com/filters/69163/quickly-questions
<jcastro_> I would certainly follow the tag there too and answer questions if you can
<marcoceppi> here's the RSS feed for that page: http://stackexchange.com/feeds/tagsets/69163/quickly-questions?sort=newest
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks marcoceppi
<vibhav> Good Morning
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, hi
<vibhav> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, how are you¿?
<vibhav> Fine, I decided to work on some merges before I go to bed
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, sounds good!
<vibhav> :)
<dholbach> dpm, the new packaging guide still hasn't built ;)
<dholbach> dpm, I think the new updater should be able to deal with it, if not we'll figure it out tomorrow
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool ;)
<dholbach> and place links to the packaging-guide-español :-D
<dpm> yeah, it'd be nice to figure out if the server can provide the translated page automatically according to the browser language
 * dholbach runs
<dholbach> nice idea, but I can imagine it'll take a bit of work to get there :)
<dholbach> all right, I'll call it a day now
<dholbach> have a great rest of yours and see you tomorrow
<jcastro_> bkerensa: fyi, new a19's http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/142134-philips-revamps-mainstay-led-bulb-a19-led-is-prettier-and-more-efficient
<jono> mhall119, what is the latest on the community pages WP RT ticket?
<jono> jcastro_, you good to go for our call?
<jcastro_> jono: which call?
<jono> jcastro_, we put a call in to discuss the business Juju targets
<jcastro_> oh right, yeah!
<jcastro_> give me like 5min!
<jono> sure
<jcastro_> sorry I was off doing something and it slipped my mind
<jono> jcastro_, np
<jono> jcastro_, invite sent for when you are ready
<mhall119> jono: no update on the ticket, but I have a cloud instance of it running
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> mhall119, so we can start getting the content together
<jono> mhall119, lets talk this week about documentation write-athon
<mhall119> jono: the text yes, the CSS is going to take some work
<jono> sure
<mhall119> right now it's running a copy of the uds.u.c wordpress theme
<mhall119> I have a call with Peter tomorrow to talk about how to progress on that front
 * mhall119 needs to cron backups before it disappears
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> mhall119, will the site be stable there so we can get some content in there?
<mhall119> jono: I can't make uptime promises on that instance, but I will set it to do frequent backups so that the content can be restored
<mhall119> that's what jcastro_ did for the juju site
<jcastro_> oh hey, I learned something with that
<jcastro_> when cronning the mysqldumps
<jcastro_> don't forget the flag for UTF-8 support
<jcastro_> mhall119: ^^^
<jcastro_> there's some flag for mysqldump to export that, I have no idea why that's not the default
<mhall119> jcastro_: thanks for the tip, did you guys update the script on your old instance?
<jcastro_> no
<jcastro_> I found out after we moved
<jcastro_> that I had some mangle issues, luckily it was only in a few places
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we should talk about devdocs :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, sure, what's up?
<dholbach> dpm, where do you store the update-packaging-guide script?
<dpm> dholbach, under site-packages/update-packaging-guide
<dpm> it's a straight check out from bzr, so whenever there is an update, I just do a 'bzr pull' in there
<dholbach> ok, I don't have permissions and can't use the devdocs user
<dholbach> I'll ask #is
<dpm> ok, yeah, that's in the devdocs home folder
<dholbach> yep
<vibhav> Good morning
<dholbach> dpm, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/
<dholbach> can anyone help confirm the links on the page are working - for me it looks all right
<dpm> dholbach, works well for me :)
<dholbach> I moved the English bits and pieces to C/
<dholbach> which will break some bookmarks, but it makes things a lot easier
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good for me also
<dholbach> I'll announce in a bit
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> I'm *SO* please
<dholbach> d
<dholbach> finally a translated packaging guide
<dholbach> this is a huge milestone
<dholbach> we've talked about it for years
<dpm> indeed, and most especially, it is easy to translate :)
<dholbach> (and easy to break the translations ;-))
<dpm> otherwise it wouldn't be fun, would it? ;-)
<dholbach> but yeah, as far as I'm concerned it's one of the best things we've done for ages
<dpm> sphinx rocks
<dholbach> bah, ./C/ breaks LOTS of wiki links
 * dholbach cries bitter tears
<dholbach> I'll go and change it
<dholbach> but leave ./es/
<dholbach> ok, done
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<dholbach> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, hey hey I saw your email about the Spanish packing guide
<SergioMeneses> awesome
<dholbach> yeah, finally
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> now it's time for the other language teams to catch up :)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, that's right
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, https://twitter.com/sergiomeneses/status/276353456082669569
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, dpm, mhall119 setting it up
<jcastro_> AWWWWW YEAHHHH.
<balloons> woot
 * balloons hopes g+ likes him today
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, dpm, mhall119 invite sent
<vibhav> I probably mail my team for the packaging guide translations too
<vibhav> dholbach : ping
<dholbach> vibhav, in a call, bug yeah - pong :)
<vibhav> dholbach : any plans to have the packaging guide as a SRU exception?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it will take a bit longer
<vibhav> Ah wait, take your time
<dholbach> because it might need a fixed sphinx
<vibhav> dholbach : we could have a talk with developers on it
<dholbach> yes, we'll talk about it
<dholbach> mitya57 is a good guy to talk to about it
<vibhav> Nice
<balloons> I knew it was too good to last
<balloons> g+ dropped me again.. so toodles to all.. enjoy dpm and dholbach
<dholbach> balloons, I dropped from g+ on purpose
<dholbach> I got tired of the whining
<dholbach> :-P
<balloons> :-p
<dpm> thanks balloons, this time it's bank holiday in Spain only, so dholbach is a bit behind on holiday count... ;)
<balloons> aww.. dholbach  sorry mate!
<dholbach> it's not my fault your politicians deprive you of holidays - but last I counted the number of holidays in Berlin and in the US were the same, plus we don't have the concept of bank holidays - if a public holiday is on a Sunday or Saturday, bad luck
<dholbach> but I've said this like 500 times before already, I shut up now :)
<balloons> dholbach, if you got more i would be happy for you ;-)
<balloons> nothing wrong with getting time off
<dholbach> balloons, you're the only friend I have in this team
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<dholbach> but now I really shut up :)
 * dholbach goes and replies to some translated-packaging-guide emails
<balloons> dholbach, toujours mon ami
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<mhall119> jono: will be a couple more minutes
<mhall119> jono: ok, ready when you are
<jono> mhall119, will be a few mins
<jono> mhall119, setting it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jcastro_> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6853117/look-at-this-instagram-nickelback-parody
<jcastro_> this is excellent
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, joining in...
<SergioMeneses> jcastro_, jajajaja
<jono> mhall119, what is the status of the doc day wiki page and pad pages?
<jono> mhall119, I would like to blog about it today if poss
<jcastro_> jono: hey real quick
<jcastro_> since I happen to be in juju docs right now
<jcastro_> which docs do you have in mind?
<jcastro_> when we've been randomly talking about docs today?
<jcastro_> you mean just general ubuntu docs on the wiki or docs in bzr somewhere?
<jono> jcastro_, you mean in the context of the u.c/community discussion?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jono> for now I just want us to get the existing docs with some improvements on the new site
<jono> but then we can always widen the scope
<jono> jcastro_, btw, just finishing off something and then I will get the juju commercial email draft written
<jcastro_> jono: ok, so in your case, just a wordpress page
<jcastro_> I had a thought today on how to integrate generated docs into wordpress
<jcastro_> then just now I realized I'm not the only guy with that problem
<jono> jcastro_, yeah, right now just WP pages
<jono> yeah, but I think we can explore the d.u.c approach to integrated docs in the future
<jcastro_> yeah so marco was thinking of writing a WP plugin that would take autogenerated docs and expose them to wordpress
<jcastro_> so we can have our cake and eat it too
<jcastro_> anyway I was just wondering ...
<jono> jcastro_, that sounds awesome
<jono> I am wondering if we should think of WP + Sphinx for our help.ubuntu.com side of things
<nigelb> technoviking: Oh hey, a familiar face :D http://www.droid-life.com/2012/12/05/microsofts-new-droidrage-twitter-campaign-against-android-backfires/#more-91134
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-06
<cjohnston> /////////23
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: around?
<vibhav> Good morning
<chilicuil> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> top of the morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/private-projects-and-private-blueprints-leave-beta :-)
<vibhav> czajowski : any suggestions for the LoCo coordination plan?
<vibhav> If I get time, I might send the LoCo contacts a mail
<czajkowski> vibhav: I've been off sick for the last 2 days
<czajkowski> I'll poke the other loco council folks we#ve not chatted this week tbh
<czajkowski> huats: might have more of an idea as well
<vibhav> Ah, get well soon :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> Hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<daker> morning :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> czajkowski: I created a new LP project, but I'm not sure yet what the license is going to be, is there anything I need to do to make it okay?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website
<czajkowski> mhall119: hmm 2 ticks
<czajkowski> "GNU Affero GPL v3" was designed for websites
<mhall119> czajkowski: right, but it'll be using a WP theme from the web team, which may be proprietary (or may not, I don't know yet)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> you didn't mention that :)
<czajkowski> proprietary means you;ll have to have a commercial licence
<czajkowski> that's not a problem I can sort that out
<czajkowski> but then means it's not an open project
<czajkowski> mhall119: hmm let me double check I think that's a bit confusing
<czajkowski> may just need a different licence
<czajkowski> let me go review notes and other examples
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> mhall119: gnu affero and + proprietary with a note in the COPYING file that the art is under different terms
<czajkowski> that!
<czajkowski> if the art/theme is not required to run (but someone has to replace them) then proprietary is not needed
<mhall119> the art/theme may be all there is, the rest of the site's content will be in a WP database
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm being complicated, I know :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: when aren't you :p
<czajkowski> mhall119: properietary then is your answer
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> :)
<jono> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> jono: pong
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> so to sync yup on the community website project...
<jono> are all the pad pages up and complete?
<jono> in terms of existing content is on them?
<mhall119> jono: the pages are set up, do you want the old content just copy-pasted over?
<mhall119> there wasn't much of it, and it's all over the place, I assumed we were starting form scratch
<jono> mhall119, so I would like to move the content from u.c/community over to the pad pages and converted to markdown
<jono> see the governance page I did as an example
<jono> mhall119, well I think we should start with whatever content we have
<jono> i have a blog post ready to roll
<mhall119> ok, I'll start moving it over
<mhall119> what's a good resource for Markdown syntax?
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/editing-help
<mhall119> http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax?
<jcastro_> mhall119:  ^^
<jono> yup
<mhall119> thanks jcastro_
<jono> Markdown is dead simple
<mhall119> it's not the complexity, it's getting it confused with all the other forms of markup
<jcastro_> hey so one thing I've found useful is pandoc
<jcastro_> it'll convert from nearly anything to nearly anything.
<jcastro_> so if you have say, a directory full of a certain kind of markup, pandoc is a lifesaver
<jcastro_> Also, `pandoc -s -r html http://somewebsite -o file.md`
<jcastro_> is _awesome_
<jcastro_> technoviking: heya, when you start messing with the new forums, see if there's a nice markdown plugin.
<jcastro_> it would be nice to have markdown-everywhere for the project, we really only need the forums and the wiki to use it
<jcastro_> Launchpad supports markdown too!
 * jcastro_ goes back to work now after realizing he sounds like a markdown commercial
<jono> jcastro_, pandoc looks sweet
<jcastro_> yeah, it is
<jcastro_> I wanted to prototype some juju doc stuff and I was able to convert all the docs from RST to markdown in like one little loop
<jcastro_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/Screenshot%20from%202012-12-05%2014%3A51%3A33.png
<jcastro_> jono: ^^
<jcastro_> I found this thing called "beautiful-docs"
<jono> jcastro_, awesome
<jcastro_> that takes a directory of markdown text files and generates that
<jono> nice!
<jcastro_> jono: then all you need is to connect this to launchpad: http://prose.io/about.html
<jcastro_> blam, instant document editing with version control.
<jcastro_> jono: wrt to the contribute section
<jcastro_> check this out: http://www.whatcanidoformozilla.org/
<jcastro_> but instead of program languages think more general things, "translations", "advocacy", and so on.
<jono> interesting :-)
<vibhav> jcastro_: we had taken this website as an example during the Ubuntu Developer summit
<vibhav> During as radio a
<vibhav> During a session at the Uds *
<philipballew> Upvote?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/14e27y/san_diego_ubntu_hour/
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, \o
<SergioMeneses> are you busy?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, Kinda, I will be free about 12:30 pm
<philipballew> The next two weeks is my hell for school. Finals and no sleep.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, :S
<SergioMeneses> philip ballew, ok... so pm me when you are available
<philipballew> alright, the best way to get a hold of me is to dm me on twitter, will shoot to my email and cell phone SergioMeneses . I think I follow you there.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, perfect! no worries
<vibhav> philipballew : its worse here. I have 3 exams consecutively
<philipballew> vibhav, but as an American I am supposed to complain when my life is really not that bad?
<philipballew> vibhav, I see you talking about working all the time. You seems like you have a lot of school work.
<vibhav> + finals too. Before these, we finished with one month full of tests
<vibhav> Heh
<vibhav> My school is kinda famous for exams
<vibhav> Lots of them
<philipballew> My school is famous not famous for things like that. More lame things.
<vibhav> Anyways, would you have some development at your Ubuntu hour too?
<philipballew> what do you mean vibhav ?
<vibhav> Bug fixing, stuff like that
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, vibhav what are you studying?
<philipballew> yeah, it's a mix of non techie people, a Canonical employee and some sys admins
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, underwater basket weaving
<SergioMeneses> o0
<vibhav> Every subject
<SergioMeneses> ok, lunch time! see you later guys :)
<vibhav> All 3 Sciences (separate books for biology, physics and chemistry) , geography, history, civics, English, hindi, computers
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, thats a joke in America. Im  a business major.
<daker> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/216116 if you have an anwser :)
<czajkowski> daker: LP dev questions really are best suited to #launhcpad-dev
<czajkowski> I'll try and get to it after the CC meeting
<daker> czajkowski: thanks
<dholbach> jcastro_, do you know how the forums testing is coming along?
<jcastro_> last I saw it's up and running but the templates need work?
<jcastro_> and technoviking said he won't be able to get to it until the 10th
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> alright my friends, got to go
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-07
<nigelb> 52
<nigelb> grr
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> chilicuil, sorry to not be around for the loco hangouts. Finals week here next two weeks at school.
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> aloha
<vibhav> Good Morning
<czajkowski> hmm very unsure about this communities thingymegiggy on G+
<daker> dholbach: i need you NOW! can i PM ?
<dholbach> daker, sure
<jcastro_> czajkowski: yeah I don't get how it's much different from Pages
<jcastro_> but whatever, shrug
<dholbach> jcastro_, people can have actual discussions in there - without having to resort to commenting on threads which have nothing to do with it? :)
<jcastro_> heh, yeah
<jcastro_> dholbach: we can have subforums in there too
<jcastro_> but I don't want to replicate the forums and/or askubuntu for those sections, so I haven't created any
<dholbach> we'll just see how it works out
<dholbach> daker, replied
<daker> thanks :)
<czajkowski> jcastro_: yeah I dont mind the ubuntu stuff but I'm getting invited to communiies I've no interest in or are no where near m location
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> like, I like BSG but I'm not going to join a battlestar page, heh
<czajkowski> also you can get notifications or not
<czajkowski> but no way to set the amount like you can on circles
<czajkowski> so I suspect the notifications are going to irritate me
<daker> mhall119: thanks for the reply :)
<AlanBell> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do looks like we are evil again
<marcoceppi> AlanBell: Isn't this old news? Aren't they a little behind on this FUD?
 * czajkowski tends not to read the rants of RMS 
<popey> many people do though
<IdleOne> long winded bag of FUD
<czajkowski> no dpm this week ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, he was there beginning of the week - now I think it's a bank holiday or an extended weekend or something
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> want to do a join post to get someone to look after the translations team on LP
<czajkowski> as currently not much going on there. it's not so much the LP team as the translations team so it appears in my queue as we no longer have the devs looking at those questions and dpm has said he's busy
<mhall119> dholbach: both I think
<mhall119> he'll be back on Tuesday
<AlanBell> marcoceppi: indeed, the issue isn't new, but that article is new
<jono> mhall119, jcastro_, balloons so we are missing dpm and dholbach from the call - did you guys have any demos?
<jcastro_> nope
<balloons> no demo for me this week
<jcastro_> it actually feels like it's been 5 horus since our last demo call
<balloons> though, lol, I could give my same demo with sound :-)
<jcastro_> this week has flown!
<balloons> ^^ agreed
<jono> yeah seriously
<jono> I can't believe that Jack is already three weeks old
<jono> which is *nutS*
<balloons> WHA?
<jono> indeed
<jono> and he is already taller than his mom
<jono> lol
<mhall119> jono: I was going to show of Quickly, since I couldn't last week
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> I will set it up
<jono> mhall119, balloons, jcastro_ invite sent
<balloons> ROFL
 * balloons crossing fingers
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes, indeed
<bkerensa> morning
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, hi
<jcastro_> guido -> dropbox: http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/07/dropbox-guido-van-rossum-python/
<jcastro_> AlanBell: around?
<AlanBell> hi jcastro_
<jcastro_> hey so I put out a second call for help on ubuntu-devel wrt. the juju unprovider/ssh thing
<jcastro_> but still little interest other than "yeah that would be awesome"
<jcastro_> ideas?
 * AlanBell goes to read
<AlanBell> so, what is involved in making it? what language?
<jcastro_> python
<jcastro_> sec I have the reqs somewhere
<jcastro_> https://juju.ubuntu.com/the-juju-unprovider/
<AlanBell> I think it would be massively valuable to the juju project
<jcastro_> indeed, you're speaking to the choir
<AlanBell> I would love to install all stuff via juju so I later have the option to scale out
<jcastro_> right, so you can't be the only guy who wants that, heh
<AlanBell> indeed, at the moment juju is lolno for pretty much everything at the start
<AlanBell> ok, I have the code, I will look at it later, see if I understand it
<AlanBell> we have a minion starting in January, might be a nice starter project for him
<jcastro_> AlanBell: well, I didn't mean you specifically, I was more thinking "Alan knows many python folks"
<jcastro_> but your solution is just as good. :)
<jcastro_> I was more thinking I have a marketing problem finding a person
<AlanBell> ooh, not much code involved
<AlanBell> I am a bit surprised that this isn't strategic to the project and internally funded
<jcastro_> we want to do it
<jcastro_> but tbh we're moving in the other direction on the scaling ... scale.
<jcastro_> we're more thinking thousands.
<jcastro_> though scaling down would be awesome too, but given limited resources ... :-/
<jcastro_> that's why we were thinking it's a nice bit that someone can round out
<AlanBell> hmm, looks like it does ssh key auth to root@sever address
<AlanBell> do we log in as root on cloud stuff these days then?
<jcastro_> no, on real clouds there's an ubuntu account
<jcastro_> and it's key based based on the keys in your account
<AlanBell> does that do sudo from there?
<jcastro_> maybe? I'm not quite sure, but I can round someone up on #juju if it'll help make things clearer
<bkerensa> jono: is your blog offline?
<jono> bkerensa, having some hosting issues
<jono> it is a bit variable right now
<bkerensa> jono: ok
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: did you ever move to the cloud?
<jono> bkerensa, moved to a VPS
<jono> the cloud scares me
<jono> my blog gets *hammered* from time to time
<jono> and I don't want to wake up to a second mortgage :-)
<bkerensa> jono: oh :) you should consider cloudflare? I assume the site is down due to high traffic? :)
<jono> bkerensa, no
<jono> it is down due to hosting issues with my provider
<bkerensa> oh
<jono> timing, eh?
<jono> hey so bkerensa
<jono> still want to help with CLS in terms of staff on the day?
<bkerensa> jono: most definately... I will tell people at the Winter Coders Social on the 11th too
 * jono hi-fives bkerensa
<jono> dude, you are awesome
<jono> thanks, man
<bkerensa> definitely*
<jono> this is the five year anniversary
<bkerensa> we bought 6 dozen firefox donuts :D
<jono> so I really want to outdo all previous years :-)
<jono> woo!
<bkerensa> maybe we will have to get a dozen Ubuntu donuts for oscon eh?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, ooh that would be cool
<bkerensa> jono: voodoo apparently will make any donut if you pay them extra :D
<jono> I bet
<bkerensa> maybe they can make a Jono bacon donut
<jono> that would be a dream come true
<jono> one of my bucket list items is a personalized pastry
<jono> no shit
<jono> :-)
<SergioMeneses> Im back! balloons are you busy now?
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<JanC> hehe, my mom has the local bakery make "speculoos" from her own recipe for St-Martin  ☺
<jcastro_> <--EOD have a good weekend everyone!
<jcastro_> enjoy some metal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAvwod7BBK0
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-08
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you busy now?
<cjohnston> howdy
<balloons> ohh.. missed him :-(
<balloons> drait
<cjohnston> and your ignoring me :-P
<balloons> never!
<vibhav> Good Morning
<smartboyhw> Good evening
<cprofitt> good morning all
<pleia2> g'day cprofitt
<cjohnston> pleia2: were you able to get it running?
<pleia2> I knew I was forgetting something
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> cjohnston: it's missing something configuration-wise, who set up byobu for this?
<pleia2> and the classbot script isn't included in this tarball
 * pleia2 works with nhandler on it
<pleia2> we'll be good, thanks cjohnston
<nigelb> Hey pleia2
<cjohnston> pleia2: I believe the classbot script is now installed by package
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yeah, we had the package installed on your host (which installs the script in the global irssi script directory)
<nhandler> cjohnston: Since development has basically stopped, I just reverted back to using the bzr branch (so it is all contained in the home folder).
<cjohnston> gotcha. I tar'ed the while
<cjohnston> whole home dir
<daker> nigelb:
<daker> in case you didn't see it http://youtu.be/wEtWxIL_b2U
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-09
<jo-erlend> We don't fight RMS on those issues. It's as simple as that. I don't believe in violence but I was just as extremely committed to Ubuntu as Breivik was to his cause. That is the enemy. We should learn from RMS and not make the same mistakes. We should fight fanaticism even when it's in our favour.
<jo-erlend> But the point is that there is nothing that can convince RMS to calm down, so don't try. There is no danger there. He has his rather extreme points, but they are points and he is fanatical and there's nothing wrong about that either. He is fighting for a worthy cause and I believe in that cause, but what should make us different is our ability to calm people down.
<jo-erlend> But we are all part of the same team and that's important to remember. If he is the extremist, then that gives us room to be the moderates but also allows for the fanatics to work behind the scenes while Ubuntu works in the spotlight. Everyone wins – as long as we don't fight.
<jo-erlend> So we don't fight.
<jo-erlend> we want contributors and not fanatics. That has always been the strong point of Ubuntu. It is the community that has made people come into play and it is the fanaticism that has held Linux back.
<jo-erlend> And I know.
<jo-erlend> jono, AlanBell, IdleOne, marcoceppi, czajkowski, mhall119.... I guess I've been lurking for a while, looking for a good place to jump back in.
<IdleOne> jo-erlend: I guess that all depends on what you want to do :) I know the news team always needs helpful people. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<jono> jo-erlend, great to have you back!
<jo-erlend> no, it doesn't depend on what you want to be. That's the point. I wanted Ubuntu because it was moderate and because I didn't want to be a fanatic. Still, I became one. And I know why.
<IdleOne> I didn't say "what you want to be" I said "what you want to do"
<IdleOne> I don't know what your areas of interest are so it is difficult for me to say, this or that. Know what I mean.
<jo-erlend> yes but that means the same thing. I want to do the exact same thing that RMS wants to do. I just want to do it using a different set of tools. But when his tools becomes my tools because I focus too much on his, then we all loose. If we accept his tools and use our own, then we all win.
<jo-erlend> thanks, by the way.
<IdleOne> I'm not sure what RMS does besides stir the pot when it has already been stirred and salted to the tilt.
<IdleOne> I guess the best advice I can give is pick one thing you are interested in helping in and do that. Add more things (if you want) a little at a time.
<jo-erlend> exactly. I started with the kinda noble cause of wanting to explain why we want to make the leap from Gnome 2 to new models. So I argued and I wrote. Then there were responses. But some was delayed by a week or a month. Suddenly I needed to respond to a hundred accusations that weren't even related to me and then I had no time to do anything else. I fell into a rather dangerous trap with the whole Gnome Panel thing.
<jo-erlend> still dangerous. The only thing I wanted to do, was to explain why Gnome Panel had not been killed by Unity. That's it.
<IdleOne> Not sure what to tell you. I know that any little help is appreciated, but remember, its only Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> I've had six months to cool down. And I am a rather cool person. That's what frightens me. And no, there is no "only Ubuntu". It is either a good idea or not. But we don't have to be fanatical about it.
<jo-erlend> I really have learned a great deal, just watching everything from afar.
<IdleOne> What I meant was that what we do for Ubuntu is important, but not so important that we should let it take over our lives. Don't let this define your existence, you are more than what you do for the project.
<jo-erlend> yes, but you don't know that until you have.
<jono> what are you folks discussing?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think the blog posts
<jo-erlend> jono, I'm discussing your article and my new insights into fanaticism.
<jono> jo-erlend, new insights?
<jo-erlend> jono, yes. I understood why it is possible for someone who fights for moderation and calmness to become a fierce and fanatic fighter. I always tried not to be that. And when I look back, I don't think I did anything wrong.
<jono> jo-erlend, right
<jono> I think the challenge here is that we all have our own views, and fundamentally, everyone is right
<jono> I would never want to tell people that they are wrong just because I disagree with them
<jono> but what I do call out is when it gets over-sensationalized
<jono> this was really the aim of my post
<jono> compare Richard's post to the recent EFF post on the same topic
<jono> the EFF one was fair, balanced but equally as critical
<jo-erlend> I perceived it that people thought that Gnome 3 was the same as Gnome Shell, that Unity was opposed to Gnome 3 and that we were all against the classic desktop, somehow. I wanted to explain. But it escalated and it consumed all my available time. That's not good. I understand how this can consume a whole person. But that's not Ubuntu.
<jono> Richard's post accused the feature as malicious software deliberately seeking to gather knowledge without the user's consent
<jono> jo-erlend, I agree
<jono> some folks get consumed by these debates
<jono> and in many cases it just isn't worth it
<jono> I am more interested in us creating things rather than arguing about whether the things we create are right for everyone
<jo-erlend> it started quite innocently; I just wanted to tell people that if you want the classic desktop, then use it and talk about it instead of being angry at the new stuff. But it really didn't come home to me how many comments I would have to respond to. So I  got used to responding and whereas they were boundless, I was not.
<jo-erlend> I still think people have a good cause to fight for Gnome Panel. But I think I've done my part.
<jono> jo-erlend, yeah
<jono> different strokes with different folks :-)
<jono> jo-erlend, you should write a blog entry about your experience
<jono> it might be interesting to others
<jo-erlend> yes, but this was an extreme situation and I would like to avoid it. Because the problem was really the misconceptions. That is what I was fighting. Not the choice. At the same time, I wanted to contribute to Unity. I had become a fan of it, though I wasn't to begin with.
<jo-erlend> jono, I'm not good at collecting these things. I rather write them over and over. :)
<jo-erlend> you're a musician; I never record anything. I only play live.
<bkerensa> jono: "But the point is that there is nothing that can convince RMS to calm down, so don't try."
<bkerensa> You said it man ^
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: In RMS's  mind I don't think he is even excited about that post... I think its just what he does
<jo-erlend> but don't condescend. I believe in much of it myself. I just don't believe in the rhetoric.
<jo-erlend> but if he fights for that, then he'll attract some people. We should fight for the Valve side of things. In reality, we are fighting for the same big goal.
<jono> bkerensa, I said that?
<jo-erlend> he won't get people to _not_ stop using Windows because he is angry at Ubuntu. I want people to move away from Ubuntu in order to explore more detailed parts of the GNU/Linux life.
<bkerensa> jono: Which?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> jo-erlend said it
<jono> bkerensa, "But the point is that there is nothing that can convince RMS to calm down, so don't try."
<jono> ahhh
<jono> bkerensa, I agree that RMS is used to making binary decisions
<jono> and when he invites people to do the same that is fine
<bkerensa> jono: thats the main point is I think we all know how he is with words and that he is very strict in his views
<bkerensa> so
<jono> I just felt that his post was unusually strong
<jono> spyware and spying
<bkerensa> battling him or calling him out may achieve little
<jono> this is why I called him out on it
<jono> I don't normally write posts like that
<bkerensa> Last time I checked he doesnt even browse the web
<jono> bkerensa, I disagree that just because RMS says it, we shouldn't challenge him on it
<jono> bkerensa, would you take the same view of Mark shuttleworth?
<jono> you don't have any issues challening Canonical
<jo-erlend> RMS is a fanatic. And we need him. He will attract fanatics. We should attract those who are moving on from Windows XP, etc. We can't do that if he is a spokesperson for our beliefs, which he is not.
<jono> as I tried to be clear in my post, I have huge respect for RMS
<jono> and I think we need him and the FSF
<jono> hence why I recommended people join them
<jono> but I think posts like that that are overly-sensational don't help anyone
<jono> bkerensa, compare the EFF post
<jono> which was awesome, balanced, but focused on the same topic
<bkerensa> jono: Take the same view of Shuttleworth? As in think its not worth arguing with him or calling him out?
<jono> bkerensa, your view on RMS seems to be "he is that way and there is no point in challenging him", you could say that about Mark too with his perspectives
<jo-erlend> I once rented a flat and there were lots of ants there. There were also quite a few spiders. Didn't like spiders so I killed them. But then I realized that the spiders got rid of the ants. And after all, the spiders kept away from me. So I stopped killing the spiders. And the ants disappeared.
<jono> but I see you calling Canonical out quite often
<bkerensa> jono: yes but Shuttleworth does not dismiss people if he disagrees with them... RMS will dismiss you in a hot second
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> jo-erlend, yeah, it is annoying when we can justify spiders :-)
<jono> bkerensa, right, and why is it OK not to challenge that?
<jo-erlend> jono, I grew fond of them, actually. :)
<jono> jo-erlend, you are a madman :-)
<jono> spiders scare the living shit out of me
<bkerensa> jono: Because he has already dismissed you :) and me and anyone who does not agree with him... the second you clicked publish it was "a excuse" and he dismissed it
<jono> bkerensa, I don't see that as a reason to not challenge people
<jono> I have never subscribed to the view of "that is just the way they are", otherwise they never get challenged and never grow
<bkerensa> I do not think you can challenge or call out those who do not recognize your voice as valid
<jo-erlend> yes, me too, but ants attack me. They want to get into my glass. Spiders never do. They stay away from me and they make the ants go away too. :)
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> thats just me though
<jono> my biggest learning lessons in life are when I am challenged not unchallenged
<bkerensa> jono: have you seen Kees blog post? If so what were your thoughts?
<jono> bkerensa, I say the post from a while back
<jono> you mean that one?
<bkerensa> http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2012/11/09/product-search-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<bkerensa> that one
<jono> yeah I saw that
<jono> good post
<jono> again, balanced yet focused
<bkerensa> do you think his points are valid? So far the Desktop Team ignored his bug
<jono> well, it doesn't matter what my view on the feature is
<jono> personally, I don't care what goes over the wire
<jono> I know Canonical will take care of the service
<mhall119> jo-erlend: welcome back my friend
<jono> but that doesn
<jono> but that doesn't mean others shouldn't care
<bkerensa> jono: But you have said that Canonical does care about user privacy... In that post Kees pointed our privacy and security concerns... A bug was filed and ignored?
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1073114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1073114 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu Raring) "Shopping Lens Does Not Respect User Privacy" [High,Confirmed]
<jono> bkerensa, you should raise it with Jason Warner
<jono> I don't run the desktop team
<jo-erlend> mhall119, thank you. I was kinda humbled by my own logs.
<mhall119> it happens to the best of us
<jono> brb
<jono> diaper time
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I think it can, and that's the most valuable lesson I've ever learned, I think.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I have to re-learn it every few months :(
<IdleOne> bkerensa: You say RMS has already dismissed those who don't agree with him. All the more reason to speak up IMHO. FUD is FUD and just because RMS says it doesn't make it not FUD.
<jo-erlend> well, I kinda got an eye-opener when I considered Anders Breivik. It dawned on me that while I would never condone any kind of violence, the fanaticism was actually something I could relate to. Scared me more than a little.
<jo-erlend> Breivik and I are actually extremely similar in many ways. Even lived just a few kilometers apart. Pretty much lived the same lives and experienced the same escalation of the mind.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: So I do not agree that the Shopping Lens is Spyware and I do think that more results on the desktop will bring value but I do strongly believe that the privacy concerns do put some number of users in a scenario in which their keystrokes in the dash are unknowingly sent on the wire and although the keystrokes data is unlikely to be sensitive it is still a privacy concern that should be addressed by educating the user thro
<bkerensa> ugh some message during install or upon upgrade or first boot.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: If a developer is aware that their software is capturing end-user data and sending it unknowing to the users is this a good thing? That is the arguement that Kees made... The EFF made and ultimately what RMS said in his spyware post.
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I completely agree with you. What I don't agree with is using buzzwords like spyware to frighten users into believing something that is not completely accurate.
<mhall119> bkerensa: that may appease some people, but not all, and certainly not RMS
<IdleOne> His (RMS) post was sensational for the sake of it.
<mhall119> RMS was quite clear, he opposes Ubuntu and Amazon both, and there's no way we can combine the two that would ever satisfy him
<jo-erlend> How does Ubuntu belong to GNU/Linux without letting GNU/Linux being a part of Ubuntu?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: what do you mean?
<jo-erlend> not in a technical sense.
<IdleOne> Well, he is welcome to not use Ubuntu, but he should not be allowed to spread incomplete and misleading facts.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Good then we agree on two things... I didn't like the spyware bit either
<mhall119> IdleOne: I agree
<bkerensa> mhall119: but even if Amazon were out of the picture he opposes Ubuntu anyways because we do not follow his criteria
<bkerensa> which is why were not on the FSF approved list
<mhall119> bkerensa: yes
<jo-erlend> mhall119, we don't want the eliteism and stuff like that. But we do want the enthusiasm.
<bkerensa> same with Fedora and virtually every other distro too
<mhall119> so there is nothing we can do to address RMS's criticisms
<bkerensa> Bingo.
<bkerensa> Not a blog post... nothing :)
<mhall119> but, the problem is, RMS's criticism is still spreading disinformation, distrust, and tarnishing our work
<IdleOne> mhall119: Not with him directly because he doesn't care to listen or learn. But we should address his concerns with facts like jono did and call out the BS for what it is.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, there is something that can be done to address RMS. We just do it indirectly. We pay attention to what he sais and we write things that contradicts it without referencing him.
<mhall119> and I don't feel that we should allow that to happen, coming from somebody with such a large audience, without addressing it
<bkerensa> mhall119: I beg to differ... I do not think RMS tarnishes the work.... I think that those who listen to him would not be interested in ever using Ubuntu anyways
<bkerensa> but thats just my thought
<mhall119> bkerensa: you listen to him
<mhall119> an dyou are interested in Ubuntu
<IdleOne> bkerensa: those who listen to him will spread the same FUD
<jo-erlend> we cannot convince him to play fair. We can play by proxy.
<bkerensa> Yes but I listen to him not as a FSF loyalist but only as I'm interested in a laugh now and then and I still do admire his contributions to open source.
<jo-erlend> no FUD. No attacks. Just facts.
<mhall119> and even those who aren't interested in Ubuntu, if the conversations in other communities turns to how evil Ubuntu is, it stops collaboration and cooperation
<jo-erlend> I have tremendous respect for that man. If there was any way to make him tone down his arguments, I would.
<mhall119> so Mint users hear about how Unity is stealing user data for capitalist pigs, and now they won't allow Unity packages into Mint
<mhall119> it accomplishes the "shunning" that RMS called for
<jo-erlend> because he does have valid points. It's just that when he is attacking Ubuntu that way, he could just as easily attack Firefox' search bar. But calling Firefox an evil malicous spyware... It does not help.
<IdleOne> Which means two communities now suffer from lack of cooperation because nobody stood up and called out the FUD
<mhall119> heck, there's already people who automatically reject any contribution coming from us, or made specifically for us, for no other reason than because they don't like us
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I have decided never to deal with Linux Mint. And for good reasons.
<bkerensa> mhall119: considering mint uses Ubuntu's repos it would be hard for them to keep unity packages out
<mhall119> there's nothing wrong with Mint, they have a good distro and a good community, and we *should* deal with them
<mhall119> bkerensa: I thought they had their own now, pulling from Debian
<mhall119> anyway, s/Mint/Fedora/ or Arch, or Suse
<bkerensa> mhall119: idk I looked at a mint sources list recently and it had ubuntu repos
<jo-erlend> there is something wrong about Mint and it is its community.
<bkerensa> indeed
<mhall119> I've not had any issue with them
<bkerensa> Mint is a insecure distro
<bkerensa> No Kernel Security Updates
<IdleOne> How so?
<mhall119> security isn't their goal
<bkerensa> absolutely none
<jono> <bkerensa> mhall119: I beg to differ... I do not think RMS tarnishes the work.... I think that those who listen to him would not be interested in ever using Ubuntu anyways
<bkerensa> jono: correct
<jono> bkerensa, what I care about is that the people who don't like to use Ubuntu shout so loudly that it demotivates people who *do* contribute
<jono> this is why this extremism is bad
<jono> I don't understand why we can't get along and respect our differences
<jono> again, this is why I would never dream of telling people not to support the FSF just because I disagree with some things
<bkerensa> +1
<jono> likewise, people should not boycott or shun Ubuntu
<bkerensa> why have they not added a +1 button to Xchat yet? :)
<jo-erlend> jono, we need facts. Something that enables us to calmly respond with a link.
<jono> what is important is an open exchange of polite but focused views
<jono> and not throwing around sensationalist language
<jono> as an example:
<jono> I could quite easily say "the FSF are bunch of hardcore, nutter, extremists"
<jono> this is wrong for a few reasons:
<bkerensa> jono: out of curiosity since I'm led to think he wont see your blog post... Did you e-mail him a copy?
<jono> 1. it is disrespectful
<jo-erlend> yes, but as a community, we should also help people not to feel obligated to respond. Ever. I did and it nearly ripped me apart.
<jono> 2. not everyone s an extremist
<jono> 3. much of their work is great
<jono> so to suggest people shun Ubuntu because it violates RMS's personal perspective seems unconstructive to me
<jo-erlend> I strongly disagree with #2. Everyone is a potential fanatic. And they won't know until they are one.
<jono> bkerensa, I didn't email him, he can find it himself
<bkerensa> jono:  "he generally does not actively browse the web from his computer; rather, he uses wget and reads the fetched pages from his e-mail mailbox, claiming to limit direct access via browsers to a few sites such as his own or those related to his work with GNU and the FSF"
<jono> I am sure someone at the FSF emailed it to him
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, sure, but I am not going to email him it just because he doesn't choose to use the web :-)
<bkerensa> lol
<mhall119> jo-erlend: the facts are all widely knows, it's the interpretation of them that we have problems with
<jono> bkerensa, what did you want to achieve with your blog post?
<jono> bkerensa, it struck me as very much about bollocking me
<jo-erlend> mhall119, no, that's simply not true. There are still people who believe it is not possible to get the classic desktop in 12.04-
<jono> which surprised me given our previous conversations
<jo-erlend> it was a messy point in time.
<IdleOne> That right there, asking if jono emailed him to make sure RMS saw the post. Why on earth should jono bend over backwards because RMS has some weird thing about going on the internet?
<jono> IdleOne, +1
<mhall119> jo-erlend: true, but that's not the our biggest problem.
<bkerensa> jono: To bring attention to the fact that despite continued statements from Canonical that it appears their is a lack of interest in addressing the privacy issues
<jono> bkerensa, right, but didn't you read the first two lines of my post?
<jono> it was a personal post
<bkerensa> yes
<jono> I wasn't speaking for Canonical
<bkerensa> the second part was not about you
<jono> so what did my post have to do with the fact you didn't get a response from the Desktop team?
<bkerensa> it was simply addressing the privacy issues that gave rise to RMS's post
<jo-erlend> mhall119, so why did MATE become an issue? It wasn't about technology, but it was about misconception. That is expensive.
<mhall119> bkerensa: you know enough people in Canonical to know that we have people who are as concerned about privacy as you
<jono> it just seemed your post was more about me saying "childish" than raising the issue of the Desktop team not responding
<IdleOne> Canonical could hire 500 people to respond to criticism or they could hire 500 people to work on Ubuntu. I hope Canonical would go with the latter
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, agreeed
<smartboyhw> s/agreeed/agreed
<bkerensa> jono: its not the desktop team that needs to respond and I do not need a response.... Its not their job to respond to me about privacy issues in the desktop its their job to address them... last time I checked they unmarked their team after Kees assigned the bug to them
<jo-erlend> mhall119, instead of writing about  the pros and cons of Unity and Gnome Shell, I just had to focus on Gnome Panel, because noone else did and so large portions of the community thought it was gone. That's unacceptable.
<bkerensa> its as if they do not want to fix it
<bkerensa> mhall119: correct
<jono> bkerensa, right, but I think you conflated two issues here
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it's going to be gone, Gnome is dropping it
<jono> your post was about me calling FUD on RMS
<jono> and you said "I’m a bit flabbergasted by Jono’s response to Stallman since it didn’t seem to defend at all against Stallman’s claims."
<jono> I made it quite clear in the post that I was not trying to convince people
<mhall119> bkerensa: the problem isn't that we don't care about privacy, it's that we have to balance privacy with convenience
<jono> so I just found your blog entry a bit odd to read, it just seemed like a personalized response to my post
<jono> maybe I have it wrong
<bkerensa> <jono> bkerensa, what did you want to achieve with your blog post?
<jono> whereas it seems your primary concern is that Canonical is not doing enough with certain community concerns
<jono> bkerensa, to be clear, I am not objecting to the post, blog about what you like :-)
<bkerensa> My blog post was intended to point out that although RMS's scare tactics were not great that he does have valid concerns on privacy and that calling him childish does not achieve much.
<jono> bkerensa, the word "childish" was one word in the whole post
<mhall119> bkerensa: there are valid concerns about privacy with the shopping lens, but RMS did not bring them up
<jo-erlend> mhall119, well, I've been promising that if people want to use it and if people want to work on it, then it doesn't matter what Gnome wants. But the point is that most people thought they didn't have a choice. And there are good aspects of that too. I feel more than a little duality. But there was bad communication.
<jono> and to be honest, I probably shouldn't have used the word "childish"
<IdleOne> bkerensa: What exactly did RMS achieve by calling Ubuntu spyware?
<jono> but if you are nitpicking on words, "spyware" and "spying" were inaccurate too
<jono> but I haven't seen you criticize RMS on this
<mhall119> jo-erlend: true, as long as someone wants to maintain it, it will exist, but I get the feeling it's not very nice to maintain
<jo-erlend> jono, don't worry about that. It was childish of RMS.
<bkerensa> mhall119: Your saying RMS did not bring up privacy? Did you even read his post?
<jono> mhall119, quick q
<bkerensa> " To protect users' privacy, systems should make prudence easy: when a local search program has a network search feature, it should be up to the user to choose network search explicitly each time. This is easy: all it takes is to have separate buttons for network searches and local searches, as earlier versions of Ubuntu did. A network search feature should also inform the user clearly and concretely about who will get what perso
<bkerensa> nal information of hers, if and when she uses the feature."
<jono> did you convert all the pad content to markdown?
<jono> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm saying he didn't bring up anything valid
<bkerensa> he is pointing out exactly the same thing the EFF and Kees did
<jono> bkerensa, he did
<bkerensa> wait so what he said about users having choice and being informed is invalid?
<mhall119> jono: it should all be Markdown, yes
<jono> bkerensa, but he used FUD to outline the points...which is the whole point of my post :-)
<jono> bkerensa, this is why I think you missed the point of my post - I am not convincing him or others about the validity of the feature, it was the tone in which he expressed his feedback
<mhall119> bkerensa: I don't recall what the EFF and Kees pointed out, sorry
<jono> the EFF post was *awesomely* written
<jo-erlend> mhall119, but at the time, everyone was attacking Ubuntu for the prohibition of the classic desktop. This made it impossible for the classic desktop to attract followers, which made it possible for MATE to untimately kill it, though I suspect they never had any interest in keeping it alive.
<jono> an so was Kees' post
<bkerensa> mhall119: they pointed out that the shopping lens is blatant privacy fail :)
<bkerensa> and Kees specifically said it should be fixed ASAP or removed
<mhall119> bkerensa: what reasons did they give?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I would rather allow Kees post to speak for itself :) http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2012/11/09/product-search-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<jo-erlend> jono, RMS did make the case that he want us to claim that "Free software does not spy on you". That seems like a dangerous advise at any time. "Label it GPL and it means it's not a trojan!"
<jono> thanks mhall119, I am gonna post my blog
<IdleOne> jono: my opinion don't count for much but I think your post was spot on.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: your opinion does count
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> thanks IdleOne, I appreciate the feedback
<jo-erlend> jono, publish your nice song as a torrent yet? :)
<jono> jo-erlend, oh damn, sorry, not yet
<jono> I will do that tomorrow
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm aware of only one reasonable privacy concern, and one possible but not overly reasonable one
<jono> mhall119, what does "Seeded" mean?
<jono> filled with content?
<jo-erlend> jono, what was it called? I forget.
<jono> jo-erlend, Unite
<jo-erlend> :)
<jono> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sPVPxvvcm4&list=UUCSOfLyd3PAGNJ8hpjytF3w&index=2
<mhall119> jono: it means it only contains a copy/paste of existing content
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> mhall119, might be worth adding a legend
<jono> I will do that now
<jono> I am gonna add a few edits
<mhall119> ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: 1. The privacy toggle does not work. 2. Keystrokes can be intercepted 3. Users are not informed
<jo-erlend> jono, inspired me to buy a bass guitar. :)
<jono> jo-erlend, sweet!
<bkerensa> I need to learn the Banjo
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: 1. It works for what we ship, 2. We encrypt the query, 3. We have done nothing to hide what it happening from the user
<mhall119> I understand that there is a possibility of reversing the search term by keystroke timing, but I consider that a very very remote possibility
<jono> mhall119, would you mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/09/improving-community-getting-involved-documentation/ ?
<jono> bkerensa, Banjo is an awesome instrument
<bkerensa> mhall119: 2. Yes you encrypt the query but anyone can redirect anyones queries on a lan/wlan to passthrough their own server and grab the queries.... 3. Sure nothing to hide but for someone who upgrades I think there is a great chance that they will not know about the feature until they see results in dash are are like "wat"
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/14j1fl/improving_community_getting_involved/
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<mhall119> bkerensa beat me to it
<mhall119> at least reddit was nice enough to tell me
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you use Reddit Enhancement Suite?
<mhall119> no
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> mhall119: its pretty nice http://redditenhancementsuite.com/
<mhall119> bkerensa: is there a bug for that redirecting possibility?
<mhall119> that can probably be fixed just by checking the ssl cert
<bkerensa> mhall119: unfortunately they use soup and I dont think it supports ssl cert verification
<mhall119> soup?
<bkerensa> mhall119: the music lens was not even using SSL not sure if they fixed it but I filed a bug on that awhile back
<bkerensa> mhall119: libsoup its a HTTP client stack
<bkerensa> https://live.gnome.org/LibSoup
<mhall119> oh
<bkerensa> its what the Shopping Lens uses
<bkerensa> and Music lens
<mhall119> bkerensa: we can do something on that end
<bkerensa> mhall119: how about this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1073114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1073114 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu Raring) "Shopping Lens Does Not Respect User Privacy" [High,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> I guess Alan needs to look at it
<bkerensa> apparently before Desktop will fix it product strategy has to approve it
<mhall119> 3. is a question of how much we should annoy the user about the existence of a feature
<bkerensa> mhall119: Annoying them and informing a user that your sharing data that was not previously shared is not the same thing
<mhall119> bkerensa: that bug title probably causes people's eyes to gloss over and find something more detailed
<bkerensa> I think the diligent thing to do is inform the user when you change practices in how their data is used or collected regardless of how harmless
<jo-erlend> jono, ever heard Ulver - Kveldssanger? (Songs for the evening) think you'll like it; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75q3Xu80330
<bkerensa> mhall119: you said gloss over that made me smile :)
<jono> jo-erlend, cool, I have to run now, but will check it out tomorrow :-)
<mhall119> bkerensa: honestly, I don't see a simple informative popup making anybody happy
<jo-erlend> jono, better link; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3PRUmS012I
<jo-erlend> but yes, do.
<jono> ok, gotta run folks
<jono> thanks all!
<bkerensa> mhall119: a message during install and upgrade
<bkerensa> mhall119: eyes gloss over = http://i.imgur.com/mXIjt.jpg ?
<cjohnston> who reads the stuff during an install? who reads ToS?
<jo-erlend> really need to get the Ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com situation sorted out. Can someone help me with this?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I hope people do... its part of Testing so I imagine everyone who does QA does
<cjohnston> ok, so you got a couple dozen users there
<bkerensa> I mean its one of the requirements for ISO Testing and its how we have fixed bugs in ubiquity is by noticing odd stuff :)
<jo-erlend> filed a ticket six months ago, but there's been no response and nobody knows who has it. I can't maintain it.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: whats the situation?
<mhall119> cjohnston is right, it's just be an annoying EULA-like popup that will just hit "accept" without reading
<cjohnston> Joe User does't read that stuff
<mhall119> and nobody who is currently upset over the feature will be any happier
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, it's owned by a gmail account that noone reads and I don't think anyone has access to it either.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: and you have a IS bug open?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: email the loco-council, they should be able to help
<jo-erlend> that's what I did. And I filed a request at the tracker for Canonical, I think, as czajkowski asked me to.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: do you have the id for the tracker? I can point it out to the IS manager next week at our BSP
<bkerensa> it should only take a minute to switch
<jo-erlend> I don't think I'll even bother looking for that now.
<bkerensa> tiaz or mbarnett in #canonical-sysadmin could di ut
<bkerensa> do it*
<jo-erlend> there's no real hurry. The Loco isn't exactly active.
<jo-erlend> I just want to enable it to be less dependent on individuals. That means the ability to transfer things like privileges.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: may as well take care of it now, while you're thinking about it
<jo-erlend> how? I went through all the motions. Nothing happened.
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: if its https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=19674 its waiting on the loco council
<jo-erlend> that's it.
<jo-erlend> it's kinda difficult for me to create a sense of direction when I can't even manage the mailinglist. Other than that, there's no hurry.
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: sounds like you need to bring it up with the LC.. per the ticket it has been waiting on them since May 1
<jo-erlend> right.
<jo-erlend> but that's upstream to me. I've set a quite firm limit on 15h/w.  I don't want to waste it on stuff like nagging about credentials.
<jo-erlend> I did wait 4 weeks before that, you know, before I could file the ticket to begin with.
<mhall119> bkerensa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1055952 appears to have somebody working on it, that's the only serious privacy concern I'm aware of
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055952 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Direct data leaking to Amazon" [High,Confirmed]
<mhall119> besides what you just pointed out, about redirecting the query to a 3rd party server
<mhall119> is there a bug specifically for that?
<jo-erlend> 4! I need to sleep. Good night. :)
<mhall119> g'night jo-erlend
<cjohnston> mornin
<pleia2> looks like jono took care of my work item for /community - I didn't even realize this was moving yet
<mhall119> pleia2: just starting
<pleia2> mhall119: my item was the write the outline ;)
<mhall119> so far we only have an outline and copy/pasted content from the current pages
<pleia2> I guess I haven't been paying attention to your meetings though, so I missed this
<mhall119> it wasn't in the team meetings, it was just jono and I
<pleia2> ah
<mhall119> feel free to add/modify to the outline though
<pleia2> yeah, I guess I'll just see what needs to be done when I get home (traveling this week for a conference)
<mhall119> np, we're doing that doc-day this week if you can attend that
<pleia2> no, I'm at a conference this week
<pleia2> and that's the day I'm on a panel
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: sorry we never saw that ticket have ack'd it now
<czajkowski> usually poeple poke us a lot sooner ofver tose Rts
<czajkowski> *those
<czajkowski> sorry on phone
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<AlanBell> erm, thought we had a new CC? https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members
<popey> hah
<AlanBell> I guess sabdfl needs to press some buttons
<AlanBell> I will send him an email
<jcastro> popey, pleia2 awww ... no one suggested deleting the wiki in that docs thread?
<popey> bah!
<pleia2> wiki4ever
<pleia2> AlanBell: we've sent him a few emails, he's traveling at the moment so hasn't gotten around to it
<AlanBell> ah, ok
<pleia2> hoping he'll get to TB elections soon too
<pleia2> which is actually higer priority, since the CC can still do most of our work w/o launchpad, the TB doesn't even *exist* at the moment
<mhall119> pleia2: can we not simply extend TB memberships until an election happens?
<pleia2> mhall119: could, but we'd have to ask them if they are willing, at least a couple aren't interested in serving any more
<pleia2> and technically we need a +1 from sabdfl for that too I think
<AlanBell> the IRCC stuff shouldn't block on sabdfl I think
<pleia2> AlanBell: nope, we have quorum for that
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day! see you tomorrow!
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> sorry, going to need to cancel our call
<jono> I am sick
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning.
<dholbach> time for yoga - see you guys tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> top of the morning dholbach . Hope all is well.
<dholbach> hey philipballew - yep... how are you?
<philipballew> dholbach, alright. Just living life in San Diego. Still in Berlin these days?
<dholbach> yep, got back again on Sunday, and it's great to be back :)
<philipballew> dholbach, beautiful. I need to go to Germany one day!
<philipballew> Usually my trips consist of backpacking places though, but might be cool to see a city like that.
<dholbach> there are lots of hostels of people on couchsurfing here too
<philipballew> dholbach, oh nice. Might be time for me to use my German I am learning now.
<philipballew> I don't say I know a language until I can speak it in a country where it is spoken usually.
<philipballew> My goal this next time I go on holiday/vacation is South America though.
<dholbach> nice :)
 * dholbach moves over to the office in a bit
<jcastro> dholbach, we doing the press room today?
<mhall119> jose-: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<dholbach> all right my friends- I call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> bah! Cancelled!
<jcastro> I was all pumped up!
<nigelb> jcastro: pump it out to something else!
<nigelb> (also hi)
<jcastro> hi!
<mhall119> jcastro: s/yes/no/
<nigelb> Heh
<philipballew> jono, Hey! Hope all is well! I sent you an email a few days ago.
<philipballew> SCALE Stuff.
<jono> philipballew, yep
<jono> I have been sick
<jono> so behind on mail
<jono> will get to it soon :-)
<philipballew> jono, ah. No worries. Drink some tea or something first!
<philipballew> I'm no no hurry
<philipballew> *in
<bkerensa> jono: if you are in the bay area next week and wanna have a beer or sushi lmk
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, cool!
<jose-> hey jono, mind a PM?
<jono> jose-, sure
<mhall119> jose-: did your launchpad nick change?
<jose-> mhall119: yeppers, I'm jose now
<jose-> no longer joseeantonior
<mhall119> that explains why my emails to you were bouncing
<jose-> whoops
<jose-> were they lots?
<mhall119> nothing important, just was copying you on emails about the weekly engineering broadcast
<jose-> oh, if you could forward them to jose@ubuntu.com that'd be cool :)
<mhall119> I will from now on
<jose-> great, thanks, and sorry!
<mhall119> it was only 2, one to tell people that we were doing the call, and another 10 minutes later telling them that we weren't :)
<jose-> :P
<mhall119> don't worry about it, I was just checking that my thunderbird hadn't decided to make up an imaginary email address for you
<mhall119> because, I sometimes think that it's both sentient and hates me
<jose-> you know, birds have feelings
<mhall119> this one feels only hate and an unquenchable thirst for CPU time
<jose-> haha, maybe a bit more of work server-side instead of filtering everything on your pc would help?
<mhall119> it is all server-side I think
<mhall119> I spent days setting up gmail filters for each of my evolution filters a while ago
<jose-> well
<jose-> btw, I may go back to summit during my vacations, I'm finishing my life as a scholar in two days
<jono> can some of you do me a favor?
<jono> could you register an account on http://community.badvoltage.org and let me know if you get the confirmation email and that the confirmation link works?
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> jose-: graduating?
<jose-> jono: /me does
<jose-> mhall119: finishing school on Friday, graduating on the 17th
<jose-> happy but sad at the same time
<mhall119> jose-: congratulations dude
<jose-> thanks :)
<mhall119> jono: I registered using my Google account, worked fine
<mhall119> haven't seen an email yet though
<jose-> jono: registered with the form, got the confirmation email all good
<jono> thanks jose-
<jose-> sure :)
<jono> mhall119, hmmm
<mhall119> jono: I did get your welcome message in discourse though
<jono> mhall119, can you post?
<jono> can you login?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, login was fine, I can reply to your welcome message
<mhall119> I guess it just doesn't email a confirmation if you register with an external account like Google
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-05
<daker> jono: check spam folder
<jono> daker, yeah, I think we have it sorted now
<jono> thanks!
<daker> ok
<jose-> jono: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<jose-> dholbach: ping, would you mind a quick PM?
<dholbach> jose-, PM away
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<AlanBell> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923 has met the funding goal now :)
<popey> \o/
<daker> AlanBell: congrats!!!!
<IdleOne> Congrats AlanBell
<dholbach> well done! :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: can't wait to see those rpi images available to download, might convinve me to finally buy one
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day!
<philinux> is marcoceppi  about in here?
<marcoceppi> philinux: I am lurking in the shadows, yes
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ hi I cant login at discourse
<philinux> gets stuck at a popup
<marcoceppi> philinux: that's not good. Let me try to log in
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ no link to email an admin
<marcoceppi> philinux: hum, pop up works for me, I was about to log in using an anonymous browser window
<marcoceppi> philinux: what browser?
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ FF  If i include email in sign in with sso it wants to create a new account and says philinux is already in use.
<marcoceppi> philinux: did you change your email recently?
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ no could you check my account username is philinux
<marcoceppi> philinux: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/users/philinux/activity your account exists
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ gets stuck on this popup http://discourse.ubuntu.com/auth/ubuntu/callback?_method=post
<philinux> just blank screen
<marcoceppi> philinux: there was an upgrade recently, let me see if that has anything to do with this
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ you could check my email address associated with my account
<marcoceppi> philinux: I can
<marcoceppi> philinux: go to PM?
<philinux> marcoceppi;~ there's no link to email an admin on discourse if someone got login probs
<marcoceppi> philinux: thanks, I'll add a "Help" page that goes over common issues
<philinux> cheers bye for now
<philipballew> jcastro, Sent you an email this week. Just wanted to make sure you got it.
<jcastro> I did!
<jcastro> but it was stuck in some random loco folder for me!
<philipballew> jcastro, no worries!
<jcastro> hey so I think you can just apply for the sponsorship deal?
<philipballew> jcastro, yeah, might be something to do. I have done that a few times already though.
<jcastro> oh, well, we can certainly use a hand
<jcastro> if you wanna apply I can see about what to do
<jcastro> I won't be at FOSDEM but marcoceppi will
<philipballew> alright, and with what can you use a hand for exactly because I am a man who has many skills and stuff. I figured I would give a talk (easily similar to my SCALE talk I will giver three weeks later) but can do the other manual labor skills.
<jcastro> yea we would have to figure that out
<philipballew> I was gonna a few talks into the submission site, but figured I should ask if there is anything you would need talked about exactly?
<jcastro> marcoceppi, have you applied for a talk for FOSDEM yet?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: doing that tonight
<jcastro> 2 days till the deadline btw
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah :\
<philipballew> I was gonna throw them in tonight myself.
<philipballew> but yeah jcastro I'll throw a few talks in tonight and then we can figure out about the other tasks I can do.
<philipballew> if needed
<philipballew> alright. Regestered. I am gonna make some submissions and all. jcastro if you have any ideas needed that you would need/want talked about, I can add those to.
<jcastro> pick something controversial
<jcastro> like ...
<jcastro> "Moving ubuntu to systemd"
<jcastro> just kidding.
<philipballew> "Why Ubuntu hates Linux and Free Software"
<philipballew> :)
<marcoceppi> "Moving Ubuntu to RPM and Yum"
<pleia2> "Changing the default mailer"
<pleia2> actually... "Changing the default <insert anything here>" ;)
<marcoceppi> hah
<jcastro> "Deleting the wiki, you know it's the right thing to do."
 * philipballew departs to do things people do offline
<jcastro> "Blaming popey, good for the community? I think so."
<pleia2> "Why I love the wiki and jcastro is wrong"
<pleia2> philipballew: good idea
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> marcoceppi: ping
<marcoceppi> daker: poing
<daker> marcoceppi: ubuntu discourse is using sendgrid right ?
<marcoceppi> daker: no, not anymore
<daker> marcoceppi: i did receive the Forum Activity email just an hour ago and it's using sendgrid
<marcoceppi> daker: yes, the old site came online for about 30 mins
<marcoceppi> daker: and it sent out some emails
<daker> marcoceppi: ah ok that's why the links were still pointing to the old site
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day, I need to go and pack my virtual bag of records
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<philipballew> jcastro, Submitted two talks yesterday night. "Getting Help for Your Ubuntu System " where I show all the places to get support and why a few are better than all the rest. Then "Ubuntu Community, and How To Join. " The title says it all. Gonna throw in two more tonight as well because I can.
<jose-> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose-: pong
<jose-> mhall119: hey, I wanted to check with you want did you want to sync with on the meetins
<mhall119> jose-: you mean my pings from Wednesday?
<jose-> no, the email you sent today at 19:32 UTC
<mhall119> jose-: oh, the community council meetings?
<jose-> yeppers
<mhall119> jose-: it's just regular CC checkups, pleia2 could give you an idea of what's discussed
<mhall119> since they'll be my first on the CC
<jose-> cool, I'll check with her then :)
<jose-> thanks
<jose-> jono: hey, you around?
<jono> jose-, about to get on the phone
<jono> just msg me
<jose-> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-08
<cprofitt> anyone know if there is a plan or another UserDays or OpenWeek prior to 14.04 release?
<pleia2> user days is January 25th, no open week this cycle afaik
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-01
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dholbach: fetching data for ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com ... nothing in queue
<popey> :D
<popey> got the password reset and added to my listadmin
<dholbach> popey, was it up at 24967429674296 before that?
<dholbach> ah, brilliant :)
<popey> 146 ☻
<dholbach> not too bad then :)
<silverlion> good morning everybody ;)
<popey> yo
<cjohnston> dholbach: UOS is going to be every 6 months now?
<dholbach> cjohnston, that's how I understood the discussion at UOS
<cjohnston> dholbach: I wasn't a part of it, so I'll trust that its accurate.. I just hadn't heard it yet
<dholbach> oops, wrong button
<cjohnston> oops
<dholbach> right... that should probably get into an announcement once the dates are agreed on
<cjohnston> dholbach: probably should request uos.ubuntu.com and do some work on uds.ubuntu.com to s/d/o
<dholbach> yes, I think I sent an RT for that - or at least mentioned it in a discussion with the webteam
<cjohnston> gotcha
<dholbach> all rightie... I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<philipballew> If I am buying  laptop. Is a thinkpad usually always going to be a good bet, or am I better off with something else?
<popey> depends
<popey> generally yes, thinkpads are good for support, so are dell
<philipballew> i have always had dells,but I see a lot of thinkpads, so I figure they are a safe bet. Also for support as breaking things is a hobby of mine...
<philipballew> but I am not afraid of a dell again i guess.
<popey> the downside of thinkpads is that many of the new models have insane keyboards
<pleia2> yeah, makes switching between a thinkpad and... anything else brain explode
<pleia2> my hp elitebooks are nice, have the 9470m for work and bought the 850 G1 personally (blah blah disclaimer, you know my employer)
<popey> jcastro: tell philipballew how awesome the thinkpad keyboards are
<philipballew> I currently use my dell because it has a pointing stick :)
<pleia2> jcastro: where is the tilde/backtick again? ;)
<philipballew> or whatever slang people use for that term
<pleia2> so much rage
<popey> yeah, thats what keeps me on thinkpads
<pleia2> pfft, me elitebooks have them
<pleia2> I don't really care for them though
<philipballew> I am going to avoid a macbook though as that would make me a "hipster wannabee"
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> they're also very expensive for what you get
<philipballew> unless you need to use osx
<jcastro> squiggly keys
<jcastro> I call them squiggly
<jcastro> but yes, thinkpad keyboards are the immaculate input device
<jcastro> well, some of them anyway
 * philipballew currently uses a dell latitude.
<pleia2> my favorite thing about the new thinkpads is they figured out the right way to put the logo on the top (not upside down) and the glowing red light
<popey> finally!
<popey> have they figured that the battery light needs to face you, and not the person opposite?
<popey> never figured that out
<jcastro> the new thinkpad kb and touchpads are some of the worst devices ever made
<jcastro> they're pretty horrible
<jcastro> though lenovo says they're getting rid of them
<popey> oh!?
<popey> going back to the "Thinkpad Classic" keyboard?
<pleia2> that's good
 * philipballew might take his chances and get one
<philipballew> its been 8 years with Dell
<philipballew> Cant people get used to any keyboard?
<pleia2> not me, I'm old and set in my ways
<pleia2> grump grump
<philipballew> Get off my lawn!
<mhall119> popey: you have a battery indicator facing you
<philipballew> yep, probably gonna try out the T series.
<philipballew> Being a  linux foundation member gives me a discount!
<popey> mhall119: nope, the battery light only faces outwards
<philipballew> nice
<popey> no, the one in the gui on my ubuntu laptop doesn't count
<popey> because if my display is off (power saved) it makes _no_ sense to wake it up (eating more battery) just to check the battery life
<popey> http://socialsanta.co/user/ubuntu  tsk tsk
<popey> bet that was jono
<mhall119> popey: obviously that site doesn't know that 'systemd' is profanity
<philipballew> popey, we can up that
<jono> popey, :-)
<mhall119> http://socialsanta.co/user/mhall119 not sure if I'm nice, or just don't use twitter enough
<popey> dont look at mine ⍨
<jono> it turns out I am 11% nice
<jono> :-)
<elfy> it turns out it's a good job I don't do any of that social stuff ...
<elfy> evening jono et al
<jono> howdy elfy :-)
<skellat> Good afternoon jono
<jono> hey skellat ! :-)
<czajkowski> Greetings from Mountain View
<mhall119> czajkowski: you should work for a company headquartered in central Florida
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I dont think I could work for Disney :p
<mhall119> there's one or two other companies around here, I think
<mhall119> :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks for bringing rain, we haven't had any!
<pleia2> I kind of miss rain :)
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> it's not raining back home
<czajkowski> and so far at least it's been mild out here
<pleia2> yeah, today is nice
<silverlion> good evening ladies ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm - how's life over there?
<dholbach> hey jono
<dpm> dholbach, hey, going pretty well...
<dpm> ...until my computer froze :)
<dholbach> is that on vivid?
<dpm> no, on utopic
<dpm> it's been happening quite a lot recently
<dpm> not sure exactly what it is
<dpm> sometimes I can ssh into it and restart unity
<dpm> but sometimes that does not work
<dpm> the screen freezes, but the mouse is still working
<dholbach> ok... that sucks :-/
<dholbach> I'm superhappy on vivid here :)
<dholbach> jono, here's a shirt for you: http://www.theshirtlist.com/death-metal-pink-t-shirt/
<popey> dpm: intel video card, and you use chromium?
 * popey hugs listadmin
 * dholbach joins the hugfest
<dholbach> dpm, regarding UOS dates - infinity said that the release cycle was all set and that he saw no issues with having UOS 2-3 weeks after release. Shall I propose the date on ubuntu-{community-team,phone,devel}, wait for 1-2 weeks and see if there are any objections and then announce it?
<dpm> popey, none of those, nvidia + Firefox :)
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> all rightie
<popey> bang goes that theory
<popey> gonna need to make my graph bigger soon http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph.png
<dholbach> popey, where do we send developers if they want to get involved in core-apps?
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ links to http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/core-apps which does not exist
<popey> why does it link there?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> if you have a different link, I'll put it there
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps is the main page
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> dpm, do you know if I'm supposed to be able to change the community template in the php wordpress editor?
<dholbach> there's a giant textbox with the content of the file, but there's no "save file" thing
<dpm> dholbach, are we talking about d.u.c?
<dpm> or community.u.c?
<dholbach> dpm, developer.u.c
<dpm> ok
<dpm> for d.u.c the templates should only be changeable in bzr, unless recent versions of Wordpress have changed that
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll talk with IS then
<dpm> do you have the url of the page you're looking at?
<dholbach> dpm, can you rubberstamp https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-core-apps-link/+merge/243375 then?
<dholbach> I'd like to land it and https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1338393/+merge/243299
<dpm> sure, just a minute
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dpm> dholbach, +1'd
<dpm> dholbach, there is no automatic landing, so you'll have to merge these to trunk manually, or I can do it for you, if you want
<dpm> dholbach, popey, the USian part of the team did last week's Q&A, shall we do an "other side of the pond" Q&A with the 3 of us today?
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dholbach> dpm, ok... so once it's merged I can ask IS (or webops?) to land it?
<dholbach> or is it ant?
<dpm> dholbach, you'lll need to file an RT for IS to fetch the latest code from the branch
<popey> ok
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> dpm, ok will do
<dholbach> dpm, I can't write to lp:developer-ubuntu-com - so if you could merge the two I'll talk to IS
<dholbach> looks like I can do it now :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah, that's why my push failed :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I'll leave it up to you, then
<dholbach> dpm, thanks
<popey> dpm: are we sending anyone to SCALE?
<dpm> popey, mhall119 is going
<popey> ah excellent
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I followed up on the RT ticket - I need some advise and insights from you developer.u.c theme experts
<dpm> dholbach, where does lp:~rhlee/+junk/developer-wp-theme/ come from? That's something that we've not used since at least the first deployment of the site
<dholbach> I don't know
<dpm> the current server uses lp:~developer-ubuntu-com directly, they must be looking somewhere else?
<dholbach> it's what Himmagery told me in #canonical-sysadmin when he tried to deploy it
<mhall119> dholbach: are they saying the current site is using that branch?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, but maybe this was in the wrong place somehow?
<mhall119> dholbach: sounds like they were looking in the wrong place, yeah...
<mhall119> dholbach: dpm: popey: balloons: who's doing the Q&A today?
<popey> mhall119: me, dholbach and dpm
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<dpm> dholbach, popey, I've got a call right before the team Q&A, could perhaps one of you take care of posting to the social media and setting up the hangout?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com is updated
 * popey washes his hair and does his make-up
<dholbach> same
 * dholbach posts on FB and Twitter - can somebody else post on the G+ accounts?
<dholbach> (I'm logged in as ubuntuonair already)
<popey> I dont have permission ☹
<dholbach> in the ubuntuappdev group maybe or in any of the others?
<dholbach> and... can somebody please add popey?
<popey> oh, i can add to the app dev group
<popey> just not the ubuntu one
<popey> oh, i can now...
<popey> ignore me
<popey> dholbach: its 16 UTC, not 17 UTC ☹
<dholbach> what?
<popey> you tweeted 17 UTC
<popey> or something did
<dholbach> I'll edit where I can
<popey> yeah, @ubuntu did
<popey> Timezones are hard, lets go shopping
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here too
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> jono: how does that built-in Q&A work? is it better than using IRC?
<jono> mhall119, works well it seems
<mhall119> having them linked to the part of the video where they are answered sure is nice
<jono> the problem is that it is not very intuitive for people to find how to ask questions
<jono> yeah, I like the linking too
<jono> the thing I am missing in hangouts is a general chat channel
<mhall119> yeah, I didn't know until you said how
<jcastro> hey pleia2
<jcastro> I didn't know ubuntu was an option on this new hp
<jcastro> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/12/hps-fanless-2-2-pound-laptop-includes-broadwell-and-a-2560x1440-screen/
<jcastro> <3
<pleia2> me neither, cool :)
<pleia2> that's very similar to my elitebook, which I <3
<pleia2> although, once you go epic-awesome-resolution, going back is hard
<jcastro> yeah I have a 1440p monitor now
<pleia2> "why are the letters so big on this other laptop"
<jcastro> and 1080 makes me sad
<pleia2> my laptop has better resolution than my desktop now, it's kind of sad
<jcastro> I'm just glad laptop people finally realized that no one wants 1366 x 768
<popey> oooh
<popey> that looks swanky
<pleia2> my laptop does get mistaken for a mac pretty often
<jcastro> which one do you have?
<pleia2> I was in an airport recently "I see you have a mac, do you also have an iphone? I need to borrow a charger" - OOF! Double offending me!
<pleia2> elitebook folio 9470m
<jcastro> Relatives are the worse
<pleia2> it's a couple years old now
<jcastro> "oh you're in computers, can you fix my iphone contacts?"
<jcastro> I see a 9480m
<jcastro> "14" diagonal HD anti-glare LED-backlit (1366 x 768)"
<jcastro> ...
<jcastro> kill me
<pleia2> yeah, that's my work computer
<pleia2> my personal one is the 850 G5 with the nice resolution
<pleia2> hm, what is it actually called
<jcastro> this new one is missing the nub though
<popey> ☹
<jcastro> my old probook had a nub and it was decent enough
<pleia2> http://www.microcenter.com/product/436648/EliteBook_850_G1_156_Laptop_Computer_-_Black
<pleia2> that's the one I just bought
<pleia2> (and bought it from there, because my employee discount... heh)
<jcastro> that one is too big for me
<pleia2> yeah, it is bigger than my work one
<jcastro> after having a chromebook I am pretty much spoiled now
<pleia2> I do still use my tiny pink netbook sometimes
<jcastro> all the netbooks owned are now dead
<jcastro> "I guess they were cheap!"
<pleia2> the sound died on mine long ago (wires in hinges, bad idea), but otherwise it's now 6 years old and still chugs along :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-03
<pleia2> czajkowski: this weather truly is terrible :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: so much rain!
<czajkowski> amusing watching the news and hearing it described as storm this morning
<czajkowski> 6 inches of rain is a storm!
<pleia2> well, this state is kind of a desert :)
<pleia2> worst drought in history this year and all
<czajkowski> lol
<jose> jono: check your comments :)
<jono> thanks jose!
<jose> np!
<jose> I'm going to try and find some info around - I know there's a group here in Peru who takes care of helping finding home for homeless animals
<jose> should I email you with that info?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: popey have you guys got a list of mobile conferences by any chanc e?
<dpm> czajkowski, kind of. We started compiling a list a while ago, but we've not updated it in a while. But it includes all kind of open source conferences IIRC, not specifically mobile
<popey> way out of date
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> I have a set of global events plus nosql and now trying to complie mobikle
<czajkowski> mobile even
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<balloons> jose, can I have a timeslot next Weds for ubuntu on air?
<jose> balloons: sure, what time?
<balloons> hmm.. popey any thoughts on a good time for the qa demo'ing during the hackfest?
<balloons> I'm thinking 1800 UTC might work
<popey> thats as good a time as any ☻
<balloons> jose, 1800 UTC it is then
<balloons> jose, so 1800 UTC, Dec 10th, title is writing tests for the core apps
<dpm> \o/
<jose> balloons: speakers?
<balloons> jose, me, and perhaps only m
<balloons> *me
<jose> hehe, ok
 * elfy might pop by to heckle balloons 
<balloons> nice
<elfy> :)
<elfy> more likely that I'll forget
<jose> balloons: btw, you're all set - slot reserved
<balloons> jose, thank you
<jose> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, do you know if the changes to the developer site to fix those bugs were deployed? I think something went wrong, as I see the "Report a bug on this page" link all over the place -> e.g. http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/guides/scopes-guide/
<dpm> we might need mhall119 to come online, as I don't know how he originally implemented the "Report bug" link
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> I didn't touch that part of the theme :-/
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I know, I think something must have gone wrong with the deployment
<dholbach> sorry, I'm no help here
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9365710/ are the changes I made
<dholbach> the last changes before that were:
<dholbach> 102. By Michael Hall on 2014-05-08
<dholbach> Make bug reporting links more visible, but also less intrusive
<dholbach> hum... looking at the diff between 101..102, I wonder if this change ever landed before....
<dholbach> +       <a class="link-bug link-bug-top" target="_blank" href="https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug?field.tags=<?php echo $bug_tag ?>&field.comment=<?php echo $bug_comment ?>">Report a bug on this page</a></p>
<dholbach> ^ that's the last line of the diff - it sounds like it adds a bug link to the top as well
<dholbach> which is what we're seeing now
<mhall119> dholbach: that never landed before, yes, but it was ready
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> so timezones, things I can do without :)
<dpm> popey, your blog seems to be down? http://popey.com/blog/
<popey> huh
<popey> bah!
<dpm> you're probably just too popular!
<popey> haha!
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> I'm not understanding the problem we're trying to solve after reading the CC notes from the meeting
<mhall119> jcastro: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipAndGovernanceDiscussion lists problems and questions that might help (or might not)
<jcastro> yea but some of these are no brainers
<mhall119> oh? which ones?
<jcastro> of course no one goes to summits, we don't mention them on the website at all
<jcastro> you either need to follow the right people or be on /r/ubuntu to even know we have summits
<mhall119> or Facebook, or G+, or Twitter
<popey> or planet
<jcastro> right, but we don't say
<popey> I agree though.
<jcastro> "come to this summit, this is where ubuntu is shaped"
<popey> It should be splashed on ubuntu.com
<popey> put out a press release
<mhall119> we never splashed in-person UDS on ubuntu.com did we?
<popey> but that wasn't open to public
<mhall119> it technically was
<jcastro> sure it was
<mhall119> if you could go on your own time and dime
<mhall119> I did that for my first one
<jcastro> "hey upstreams we'll be in berlin on these days" brought in people
<popey> hm, okay.
<popey> so did i
<popey> but an in person event is way bigger deal than "Some people are having a video chat"
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> "I'm going to a tech conference" is an event
<popey> +1
<jcastro> "I need to take some time during work to listen to a G+" is not
<popey> s/listen/contribute to/
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so, I also think there's a big fundamental piece we're missing here
<jcastro> if you look at people who used to contribute to ubuntu
<jcastro> but don't anymore
<jcastro> it's pretty simple
<jcastro> building stuff on top of ubuntu is way more fun, rewarding, and challenging than building ubuntu
<popey> thats exactly what sabdfl was getting at
<jcastro> nobody cares about the OS, it's there for you to build openstack, juju, or docker on top
<jcastro> yeah, I see that
 * skellat is just now reading the Community Council meeting log and is reserving any remarks until he finishes
<pleia2> though, in my role on the CC, I need to make sure the other, less exciting, teams are being supported
<jcastro> I'm just saying, maybe that's not a bad thing?
<mhall119> right, I agree with that, but the question still remains "why don't people contribute on top of the OS but *within* the project"
<pleia2> we will always still need docs and QA
<jcastro> mhall119, because for most intents and purposes, the platform is "finished"
<popey> i suspect mhall119 because they don't feel empowered to, or that they don't need to.
<pleia2> popey: yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: right, I agree with you there, and I personally think that's a good thing, but the "project" isn't finished
<jcastro> right
<popey> why would an icon designer want to go through the grief of making a debian package
<popey> which is in an archive somewhere obscure
<popey> when they could have a nice flashy website and a link
<mhall119> popey: I think you're right on the "don't need to", but I suspect there's also a large portion of "and it's faster and easier to not work within the project"
<popey> +1
<popey> look at core apps (sorry), those people aren't hampered anywhere near as much in what they're doing
<mhall119> so how do we make it faster and easier to work *within* the project?
<pleia2> popey: design is tricky, I'd argue we don't welcome them at all because the design process on the desktop is pretty closed (arguably by necessity, it's hard)
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> pleia2: so that was the anecdote I didn't get a chance to bring up
<popey> pleia2: indeed, and we have history of rejecting contributions after the fact
<popey> "Nice icon, no thanks"
<pleia2> design-wise the only way I see anyone getting anything it is 1) a wallpaper 2) a flavor
<popey> icon themes in the store
<mhall119> there is currently several design-oriented projects happening just outside of the Ubuntu project orbit, Numix, Moka and the new Quantum OS
<popey> numix is one of the most purchased things!
<jcastro> It just seems to me that it should  be ok to say, ubuntu-the-product is boring and generally finnished, but ubuntu the project has tons of things around it that need work
<pleia2> popey: interesting
<mhall119> and as far as I can tell, all of those designers got started *within* the Ubuntu project
<pleia2> popey: and yet, our artwork mailing list is dead, and even I didn't know this existed
<mhall119> jcastro: +1, that's my stance
<jcastro> so for example when we say "loco events are going down" and we look at this as a bad thing
<jcastro> we need to think, seriously who wants to have a party for an operating system in 2014?
<mhall119> pleia2: because again, this is happening just outside of the Ubuntu project space
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: Android people do
<jcastro> mhall119, yeah but they have shiny devices every few months to entice things like that
<jcastro> not to say we won't
<popey> so will we soon ☻
<mhall119> true
<jcastro> but that brings peoples to events
<jcastro> right so contrast "hey loco team let's have a release party"
<jcastro> vs. "hey loco team let's have an openstack tech day"
<mhall119> jcastro: so put out a differently colored cloud box every 6 months, and we're good
<jcastro> replace openstack with docker, juju, hadoop or whatever.
<mhall119> jcastro: oh, that's a great idea!
<jcastro> right, the os is a means not an end
<skellat> Backing up jcastro somewhat: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2014/11/60-ruminating-on-black-friday
<jcastro> "we have ubuntu and that's all well and good, but at this even we're going to _solve this computing problem_."
<jcastro> and that can be "how do I use a new ubuntu phone" or whatever cloud specific bits
<skellat> It is mostly we don't have an end-user consumer story
<jcastro> it's not "hey guys, it's been 6 months, let's get drunk and celebrate ubuntu"
<pleia2> those were the days ;)
<jcastro> yeah, and that's fine if people want to do that
<jcastro> I'm just saying, it should be totally fine for ubuntu to be the road instead of the destination.
<pleia2> our global jam events actually are more successful events
 * mhall119 notes jcastro's idea down in the etherpad
<popey> coincidentally I sent this to my loco team today https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2014-December/038109.html
<pleia2> we actually have a plan, do stuff
<skellat> pleia2: That's not a plan
<pleia2> skellat: our global james are very well planned
<popey> it has had zero replies so far, but a thread about "how old is your computer" has! :D
<pleia2> our == ubuntu california
<jcastro> right, because teams are also social structures
<pleia2> it takes me like 2 days to prepare for them
<skellat> pleia2: In that context, yes
<skellat> California gets it right
<skellat> Ohio has been a miserable failure at them for years now
<pleia2> our release party in october was a total flop though
<jcastro> like I would see the loco events going down as just an absence of purpose
<jcastro> before it's like, "have two parties a year"
<pleia2> speaker canceled, didn't even send slides so someone else could pick it up, not much changed with 14.10 anyway
<pleia2> then hardly anyone showed up
<jcastro> if you don't tell people what to do, it always comes down to "well let's just meet and drink beer"
<jcastro> the _real question_ should be something like
<pleia2> and at least here, there are about 24323 events per night where you can chat with tech people and get free beer
<jcastro> "ok, ubuntu team X, how many of you have done say, a local openstack day?"
<jcastro> or "docker day"
<jcastro> or "how to deploy things onto digital ocean" or something
<jcastro> (my examples are all cloud examples, but you get the idea)
<skellat> jcastro: I've had folks say no to infrastructure stuff.  They like it in Ohio but they don't want to be social about it.
<jcastro> and that's _fine_
<skellat> They even *use it* too
 * mhall119 volunteers jcastro to fly out to Florida to give a juju talk to the Florida team
<pleia2> skellat: well, find something that appeals to your community then, in a social way?
<jcastro> but I refuse  to believe no one in ohio is interested in docker, or mesos, or something
<skellat> pleia2: That's what I have been bouncing off my three deputies to think about
<pleia2> skellat: I've been thinking of doing a member survey for california
<pleia2> interests, what would make them come to an event
<mhall119> speaking of juju, I need to get back to work stuff, highlight me if you need me
<skellat> mhall119: As I've said before...if somebody can find me a couch to sleep on and can put up transportation I am willing to go visit a LoCo to speak since I am currently the only anglophone member of LoCo Council let alone the only one in North America
<pleia2> yeah, work
<popey> \o/ EoD
<mhall119> go away popey
<skellat> Work?  I'm stuck on furlough until $AGENCY says otherwise.  I hope to return to active paid status some day.
<popey> also \o/ EoW :D
<mhall119> go away popey
<pleia2> popey: now you're just showing off :)
<pleia2> skellat: sorry :\
<popey> had too much holiday left at the end of the year
 * skellat sets launch coordinates to range on popey
<skellat> :-)
<mhall119> send in the drones!
<popey> Tomorrow I am going to maybe start a game for Ubuntu phone :D
<mhall119> sweet!
<jcastro> popey, make pocket trains for the phone please
<popey> link?
<popey> to play store or whatever
<jcastro> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nimblebit.pockettrains&hl=en
<jcastro> simple concept
<popey> oh
<popey> i know nimblebit
<popey> I have pocket planes and tiny tower
<popey> irritatingly addictive
<jcastro> me too, I've sent them too much money
<jcastro> and one time, marcoceppi missed his plane because of them
<jcastro> though he blames me
<pleia2> haha
<popey> hah
<marcoceppi> it is your fault
<jcastro> we had an idea of not making it a total ripoff
<marcoceppi> 3 months and non stop "marco install pocket trains!!!"
<jcastro> call it "pocket shuttles" in space
<popey> ☻
<marcoceppi> hahaha yesss!
<marcoceppi> I remember talking about this
<marcoceppi> pocket trains in space
<jcastro> anyway so my general gist, is that it should be totally fine for people to morph their group into something that might not be directly related to the core OS.
<jcastro> If that's like 2 motivated people showing up to an docker meetup to talk about how to best build an ubuntu docker image, then that should "count"
<skellat> jcastro: Could you write that up and e-mail it to what is left of the LoCo Council for consideration?  That falls within our bailiwick.  loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> sure but after work
<jcastro> I wasn't expecting to go all manifesto and now I'm behind on some time-sensitive things
<jcastro> like my scale submission,lol.
<pleia2> is it really a loco-council thing? I'm thinking loco-contacts discussion
<popey> didnt we shut that list down?
<popey> ㋛
<jcastro> are you thinking of sounder?
<jcastro> that was shut down
<jcastro> by some guy
<popey> yeah, that guy
<popey> he got his silver dollar though!
<popey> ooh, i could make a game called Sounder
<popey> where you just mash buttons to complain about ubuntu
<skellat> pleia2: Council first.  We can put at least something together with additional viewpoints/discussion that then gets thrown out there for community consultation.
<mhall119> popey: what happened to Jono Head?
<popey> haha
<jono> mhall119, still on my neck
<jono> hang on
<jono> yep, still there
<mhall119> popey: make a flappy jono game
<jono> just checked :-)
<jono> LOL
<skellat> pleia2: We need to be kinder/gentler after the whole Iberian saga so us doing a consultation and collecting responses would be a good thing.
<pleia2> skellat: well, I was thinking the opposite, more needs to happen in public initially with the entire community
<pleia2> LC should only really step in when needed, I don't see that all ideas need to pass through the LC first
<skellat> Perhaps
<skellat> However, we still need to check the congruence of loco-contacts subscriptions and the actual points of contact
<skellat> I'm thinking they're pretty diverged by now
<pleia2> part of the Iberian saga was that it was all discussed privately, so when decisions came it felt like it came out of nowhere and there was a lot of explaining that we'd been working on things for months
<skellat> I know
<pleia2> loco-contacts is actually just folks intereted in locos, it should reall just be ubuntu-locos :)
<skellat> LC has blog tools, human capital to spend on contacting points of contact individually, etc.
 * popey looks up congruence
<skellat> It would be a bunch of 1 to 1 contacts but we could conceivably reach out to all the points of contact who are listed.  We would hit more of them than we would using loco-contacts.
<skellat> popey: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/congruence
<popey> well yes, I can do that.
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> pleia2: That's actually a programming task that I know needs to be done but I don't have the skill set to accomplish.  It would involve pulling the subscribers roster from loco-contacts, filtering out the ones who have NOMAIL set, pulling the contact addresses of owners of teams in the pad.lv/~locoteams set, and then comparing the two.
<pleia2> skellat: what's the goal? I think it's great that anyone who is interested subscribes
<skellat> pleia2: We don't have a reliable means currently of reaching all 179 LoCo points of contact
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know that you ever will
<pleia2> even if they are subscribed, some people don't even bother with email these days
<jcastro> ugh, and here's another one
<jcastro> (sorry to be ranting)
<jcastro> I go "ok I would like to hang out with ubuntu users"
<jcastro> I go on meetup.com and do a search, I see, ubuntu vancouver and ubuntu perth.
<jcastro> the entire rest of the project is missing
<skellat> Yep
<jcastro> 2014, and here we are with mailman
<jcastro> thumbs up!
<skellat> We have a workitem this cycle on that
<jcastro> * note, sarcastic thumbs
<skellat> I know
<jcastro> http://www.meetup.com/find/?allMeetups=false&keywords=docker&radius=Infinity&userFreeform=Ypsilanti%2C+MI&mcId=c48197&mcName=Ypsilanti%2C+MI&sort=default
<jcastro> blam, look at that, EVERYWHERE.
<pleia2> meetup costs and is closed source
<jcastro> so what
<skellat> The question LC has to look at it is use of platforms like meetup.com, global market penetration, is it appropriate for all teams to use in all places, and can there be a dissipation of effort trying to have a presence on all social media platforms.
<jcastro> those people found a way to use it
<jcastro> and guess what, over 80% of those people doing those docker meetups will be using ..... ubuntu
<jcastro> do the same search for openstack, etc. same thing
<pleia2> there are companies who will cover meetup costs for open source groups, and it has come up recently in california that we should use one, but I still don't have to like using a proprietary tool :P
<pleia2> and it's historically why we haven't
<jcastro> I think that's organizationally short sighted
<jcastro> openstack people love OSS too and there's page after page of meetups
<skellat> And it comes back to LC hammering out "best practices" as the last 10 verification applications have shown community teams across the planet using a wide variety of tools instead of meetup.com alone
<skellat> Some, believe it or not, actually even use LoCo Team Portal!
<pleia2> jcastro: not sure I agree with that last statement ;)
<jcastro> pleia2, ok let me put it another way
<pleia2> some openstack people love OSS, but I work with plenty of people with proprietary backgrounds who are new to all of this and feel OSS is a good tool in this circumstance
<jcastro> if 2008 me were to go forward in time to 2014 jorge and say "you should check out ubuntu and participate, join this mailing list" I would literally punch my older self in the face.
<pleia2> so using meetup is natural for them, because they're just tech people with budgets (companies often sponsor the meetup groups, including fees)
<pleia2> Ubuntu is a traditionally a very different place, we built our whole loco team portal
<jcastro> other oss projects seem to be finding a way to do it
<pleia2> I'm not saying it's the right way, just explaining why
<jcastro> oh I understand why
<jcastro> I'm just saying we need to think bigger
<pleia2> probably
<jcastro> http://fsf.meetup.com/
<jcastro> wow, this gets even more embarrassing for us!
<jcastro> actually, not so bad: http://ubuntu.meetup.com/
<jcastro> only one loco though
<jcastro> pleia2, aha! and the top one is actually a Docker group!
<pleia2> well, none, since vancouver is not a loco :P
<pleia2> indeed, and mostly generic linux groups
<jcastro> I think that's ok
<pleia2> yep
<jcastro> like, snark aside, well, not aside
<jcastro> if someone were to say "we're like a loco but we don't make you use a mailing list and send in approval forms"
<jcastro> I'd be like, ok, sounds great!
<pleia2> we already do that
<jcastro> I get to drink the same beer twice a year!
<pleia2> there are just some wires crossed about verification
<pleia2> for some reason teams believe it's required to be a real loco
<jcastro> in hindsight verification sounded like a good idea at the time
<pleia2> but really it's just a community process so companies can assign goodies to teams who are known (canonical, pearson)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> we should have named it "don't waste the swag form" and everything would have been fine
<jcastro> oh well, hindsight 20/20
<pleia2> and I wish it was less about "approval forms" and more about "share your stories so you can inspire others"
<pleia2> it's really hard to find loco event news, I try
<skellat> Again: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2014/11/57-verifying-verification
<skellat> If I need to start engraving that and doing ballistic drops so people read it, so be it
<skellat> LC really looks at verification as time to ask what's going on, do you need help, where can we assist
<jcastro> that's my point
<pleia2> yeah, that's helpful stuff too
<jcastro> no one's going to read that
<jcastro> that's not like your fault or anything, I'm just saying people don't read or care about that sort of thing
<skellat> I again refer to my BOFH-lite proposition above
<jcastro> people go "oh it's the weekend and I don't have stuff to do, let me see what's going on this weekend tech-wise around me"
<jcastro> and then they go
<skellat> Which is a difference in focus than how some regard community teams, I think
<skellat> One complaint we hear is that showmanship does not come naturally to many community team leaders
<pleia2> jcastro: well, there's also a difference between organizers and attendees
<pleia2> but most organizers don't want to do team reports either
<jcastro> you don't necessarily have to be a showman
<jcastro> pleia2, that's because we make team reports sound like a burden
<jcastro> instead of "man we did awesome stuff today I can't wait to talk about it to everyone"
<jcastro> it's like "ugh, I have to do a team report, lame."
<jcastro> even the name makes me want to not do one
<pleia2> I like them :D
<pleia2> but I also like wikis and email, so
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> ok one more example and then I'm done
<jcastro> so this happened to me at re:invent
<jcastro> I was walking around and then the netflix devops guys were there
<jcastro> and they gave me cool team swag, and talked about how much they loved ubuntu
<jcastro> and how awesome it was working out for them
<jcastro> and all the usual bits
<jcastro> so I'm like awesome, we say Netflix uses ubuntu and that's fine, but it's way cooler when they say it
<jcastro> so I'm like hey how can we make it better, what do you guys need from  us?
<jcastro> and so on.
<jcastro> nothing, zero, zilch.
<jcastro> they love ubuntu because it literally doesn't bother them
<jcastro> it's so boring that they just don't have to care as much
<jcastro> and this is the biggest challenge because it's the same thing with keeping people excited about the core OS.
<jcastro> you can't really when the thing is just an invisible piece of furniture
<skellat> And we don't have much consumer-facing anything that you can walk into a Wal-Mart or Best Buy to purchase at the moment either which keeps us even more invisible
<jcastro> it wasn't until later when I was sitting with moser and was all depressed about it when he was like "the majority of internet traffic in north america is going through ubuntu, I think you're overreacting."
<jcastro> and he kind of has a point
<jcastro> also, this is a cloud guy's perception
<jcastro> so take that with a grain of salt
<skellat> jcastro: At the community team level, we're still looking at a retail/consumer perspective.  We're just not there **yet**.  Cloud and the like, we're there.  We have to fix that.
<jcastro> sure, I get that
<jcastro> "get people pumped up about this phone that no one can buy yet" is kind of hard
<skellat> We can get the back-end folks for cloud all we want
<skellat> If anything, you say we've got that market
<skellat> It is the retail/consumer side we don't have
<skellat> System76 gets us part of the way there but they're a single OEM partner
<skellat> Dell is a partner
<skellat> And you still can't walk into a store and buy something that runs Unity
<skellat> Android, WP8, Windows 8, MacOS X...sure.  Unity, nope.
<skellat> We have gaps to bridge
<skellat> By the way, jcastro, what is your SCALE proposal topic?
<jcastro> I dunno, some juju thing with marcoceppi
<jcastro> don't have any specifics yet
<skellat> Okay
<jcastro> probably elasticsearch and then some accumulo thing with hadoop
<skellat> I have to get back to writing Sunday's guest sermon as I'll be preaching from 2 Peter 3.  Sounds like you'll have some cool stuff on display, though.
<jcastro> hopefully!
<jose> jcastro: we having a charm school again?
<jcastro> next week I think?
<jcastro> let me check
<jose> no, I mean at scale
<jose> that's this week
<jcastro> oh, we're not sponsoring so I don't think we'll get a full half-day like we did before
<jcastro> but yeah, we should
<jcastro> jose, did you want to submit one?
<jose> probably, I'm not sure if I'm going
<jose> I need to ask my parents (which is most likely a yes) and then ask the community team for CDA funding
<jose> jcastro: at what time is our charm school tomorrow?
<jcastro> 3pm EST
<jcastro> always at 3
<jose> ack
<belkinsa> pleia2, I found this amusing and I  think you will too: http://englishrussia.com/2010/07/30/sysadmin-day-in-russia/
<pleia2> belkinsa: haha, that's wonderful
<pleia2> I want a motherboard cake
<popey> mmm cake
<czajkowski> pleia2: plan for later again? I closed the window :(
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'll msg :)
<mhall119> belkinsa: is the UW team still developing Harvest?
<belkinsa> mhall119, we are, but we are at the testing the bug stage.
<mhall119> ok, are you open to feature ideas?
<belkinsa> We are, but I think doing them in bug form is the best idea.
<mhall119> the meeting earlier got me thinking that we could use a good way to answer "what can I contribute to", and having a harvest page that serves up one random bug each page load might do that
<belkinsa> I like that idea.
<mhall119> belkinsa: filed a bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/1399441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1399441 in harvest "Provide a "Random Bug" page" [Undecided,New]
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<mhall119> jcastro: FWIW, there's no reason LoCo teams can't be using meetup.com already
<mhall119> LTP's events system was build because they weren't
<jcastro> mhall119, yeah but they're not, but other projects are
<jcastro> to great success it seems
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'm not sure about that
<czajkowski> meet up is also rather costly
<czajkowski> and while many do it also can inhibit use due to cost
<czajkowski> under a chapter ac it's like $10 a month per group
<czajkowski> over 100 groups and a $10 per month mounts up
<jcastro> fair enough
<pleia2> it also gets tricky when an owner goes MIA, right now we work with launchpad and canonical sysadmins, we'd instead have to work with meetup to regain control of groups
<pleia2> if they don't pay after a year it does get released, but :\
<czajkowski> indeed
<pleia2> tbh, california will probably end up getting a meetup group because that's what people use here, but it's not without downsides
<pleia2> and I still won't like it :)
<pleia2> ce la vie
<pleia2> c'est too
<jcastro> would you like it if they added moinmoin to meetup?
 * jcastro snickers
<jono> czajkowski, what is $10/month per group?
<czajkowski> jono: meetup.com
 * jono is looking for user group management software
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh
<jono> they don't have a self hosted service do they?
<czajkowski> that's under one centralised ac also
<czajkowski> and not all accounts can start off that way weither
<czajkowski> other wise it's 3 acs per one email address
<czajkowski> jono: nope
<jono> I figured
<jono> thanks czajkowski  :-)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> it's the best of a bad bunch
<czajkowski> I think there is a way to do aPi intergratio so you can put that on your site and not take people off your site onto meet up
<czajkowski> which is my biggest issue
<czajkowski> but then again we use it here so I'm going to work magic voodoo to make it work for us
<jono> makes sense
<pleia2> openstack built http://groups.openstack.org/contribute
<pleia2> but that's pretty much just a way of organizing all the meetups
<jono> the challenge I have is that we don't much of an IT team at XPRIZE
<pleia2> because it was a huge mess
<jono> so I need to go for SAAS solutions where possible :-)
<jono> pleia2, ahhhh cool
<jono> I am demoing some other tool socious or something on Mon
<jono> and then there is campsite.org
<jono> who a friend of mine built
<jcastro> huh, eventbrite seems to have a free tier
<jcastro> http://www.eventbrite.com/e/ubuntufest-2015-tickets-13014018279?aff=es2&rank=1
<czajkowski> jcastro: eventbrite is free as long as you dont charge
<czajkowski> as far as I understood it
<jcastro> no idea what that means
<czajkowski> Free ticket/event means no charge
<czajkowski> you charge $5 you start to pay per ticket
<pleia2> yeah, we used that for olpc-sf
<jcastro> "ALL people who want to plug in to serve the BLOOMING of the Ubuntu Liberation Movement~ Come Together and Connect with your Tribe over Memorial Day weekend "
<pleia2> I think that's the other Ubuntu :)
<jcastro> it appaears to be a political party?
<jono> that Ubuntu is a fork of Debian without systemd, but with Ubuntu packages, then forked into Mint, and then into another Ubuntu with all the Mint and systemd packages removed
<jcastro> but with the simplicity and speed of Arch!
<pleia2> x_x
<jcastro> their platform is awesome: https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuPartyUSA/info?tab=page_info
<jcastro> we should go to that
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> pleia2: finally some sunshine over here!!!
<pleia2> czajkowski: I told mjoseph to make sure it wasn't raining when I came down
<jcastro> campsite looks pretty slick
<jono> yeah, campsite is cool
<jcastro> is this a dave project?
<jono> and the guy who runs it is a neat guy
<jcastro> forget the last name
<jono> Dave Nielsen
<jono> yup
<pleia2> ah yeah, he told me about this
<jcastro> the cloudcamps, CLS mentions and the powered by hp cloud gave it away
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> pleia2: was in downtown mountain view, looks a lot nicer than the area of mountain view I'm in
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, it's very cute :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: hopefuly weather in january is nicer, back again for a week
<pleia2> the rest of mountain view is kind of soulless
<czajkowski> and possibly from there to NYC and Boston, it's gonna be cold!
<pleia2> oh, places with weather :)
<pleia2> I'm going to St Louis at the end of the month, cold there too
<czajkowski> I had weather this week I saw the palce not able to handle rain
<czajkowski> was amusing watcing the tv in the morning describing 6" of rain as a storm :)
<pleia2> this rain was really bad, our garage flooded
<pleia2> I don't think I've ever seen so much here
<pleia2> compared to anywhere else in the country it is very funny though
<pleia2> traffic backs up, accidents
<pleia2> it's not just that people here don't know how to drive in the rain (they don't), but the water has no where to go because we don't have much drainage
<popey> Best. Community. Ever!
<belkinsa> If we didn't have issues.
<belkinsa> ;)
<jcastro> everyone has issues!
<czajkowski> pleia2: exactly road flooded around here as no where for the water to go
<czajkowski> any because everyone needs a giggle at times. https://www.facebook.com/739967579348639/photos/pcb.893714183973977/893714017307327/?type=1&theater
<pleia2> does he not eat chickens?
<belkinsa> popey, can I include your name in this article: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d2yWQk85Y4F0-zHZGNUre4eSMKk9Q6KyC5hYNsmupCc/edit ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: nope
<czajkowski> he tries to get up and close and if he does he gets a peck on the paw
<czajkowski> and is fine
<czajkowski> but he's not the smartest :)
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> belkinsa: sure
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<popey> which reminds me, i need to send a mail tomorrow to the u-w list
<belkinsa> I was thinking about asking you about your action item.
<popey> its on the list for tomorrow
<belkinsa> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> good morning
<elfy> hi mhall119
<czajkowski> morning folks
<elfy> morning :)
<pleia2> dholbach: can we firm up the february UGJ date today? I need to start reaching out to venue contacts before the holidays get too overwhelming
<pleia2> and if I wait until january, it gets much harder
<dholbach> pleia2, I asked the LoCo Council to look into finalising the date
<dholbach> I would really like them to  make the decision
<dholbach> let me ping them in #u-locoteams
<pleia2> thanks
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
 * czajkowski waves at pleia2 
<pleia2> o/
<elfy> hi pleia2
<pleia2> g'day elfy
<popey> yo
<elfy> and popey too :)
<jcastro> jono, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efTvMnR3WQ0
<jono> jcastro, nice! :-)
<jcastro> he even plays the crappy ones
<jose> balloons: YouTube live is planning maintenance from December 9, 2014 10:00 PM until approximately December 10, 2014 12:00 AM. It will not be possible to create, start or stop events during this time. Events already started will continue to stream uninterrupted.
<jose> balloons: don't think you'll be affected, but just in case
<balloons> jose, ahh, thanks for the heads up
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-07
<silverlion> happy 2nd Advent to the german users in here
<toddy> silverlion: have a happy 2nd Avent, too. :)
<silverlion> hey toddy ;) how is the german loco doing?
<toddy> I was on the christmas market – I think, this have made a lot of people today. :)
<toddy> The next time we present Ubuntu in the german loco is in march by the chemnitzer linuxtagen.
<toddy> silverlion: https://chemnitzer.linux-tage.de/2015/de/addons/advent :D very nice.
<silverlion> toddy chemitz is a little way off for me
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: Congrats on CC elections :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: THank you
<czajkowski> looking forward to working with more great people in our community
<nigelb> :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, are we still waiting on IS for a db udpate on staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach, we are, in the meantime I'm testing what I can :)
<dholbach> it will be interesting to see how it works with live data :)
<balloons> popey, jose, happy monday to you. Shall we have a quick HO today / tomorrow to talk GCI?
<jose> balloons, popey: tomorrow 14 UTC sounds good to you?
<balloons> tomorrow morning is pretty full for me; I'd guess popey as well actually. Is there a time later today?
<balloons> jose, ^^
<jose> hmm, later today is popey gonna be available?
<popey> depends on the time, I have loads of family stuff on a monday night
<popey> but ping me, and I'll be there if I can
<balloons> ok, well, I really just wanted to discuss the last big push for tasks. As you know, we need to get to at least 75, and should have alot more. It's time to follow-up with all the mentors and make sure they have things in the tool
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach and all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> I was working on the main page of http://ubucon.org/events/ubucon-summit-us late last night, but I didn't finish it. As an awesome way to start my day, I woke up this morning to find out jose had been adding all the missing content
 * dpm hugs jose
<dholbach> haha, great :-D
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, good, and you?
<dholbach> good good - thanks :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: shall we have a call some time soon to plan the next snappy docs sprint and talk about the open points of reimporting docs from the snappy app dev manual?
<dholbach> I started work on the latter, but had a few points where I wasn't quite sure where the content should actually go
<dpm> dholbach, sure. If that works for you, any time this week except for today, as I've got a full afternoon
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, do you have time around lunch?
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, or if you want to start today you too, feel free to, don't need to block on me
<dpm> you *two
<dholbach> dpm, ok... so davidcalle and I do the planning?
<dholbach> I'm happy to send you a summary afterwards if that's OK
<dholbach> wow... 0.5 of snapcraft was out last week, 0.6 about to get out RSN: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/pull/127/files
<dpm> dholbach, that works for me if you guys want to start today, but equally happy to jump on a call tomorrow or any day of the week too
<dholbach> dpm, I guess davidcalle and I can get on the phone today and resolve some of the open points and have a chat with you after that
<dpm> sounds good to me, thanks!
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, wfm
<dholbach> davidcalle, cool - let's do something around lunch time then :)
<dpm> in any case, we've got our 1:1 today  and we can talk about it then
<dholbach> yep
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, let me know when you've got time
<davidcalle> dholbach, in 20 min?
<dholbach> wfm
<davidcalle> ok
<dholbach> brb
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daniel-david
<balloons> Rebooting, brb
 * jose hugs dpm back
<jose> dpm: I added a couple things to ubuconla and florida as well
<jose> but those are just small bits
<dpm> jose, I saw that, good work!
<jose> :)
<dholbach> popey, dpm, balloons, mhall119: who's doing to do the Q&A?
<popey> Good question! :)
<mhall119> I'd rather skip it this week, I've scratched my eye and having to wear my fall-back glasses today
<dpm> ouch
 * dpm hugs mhall119
<dholbach> :-/
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<popey> blimey, all in the wars
<mhall119> I'll be better by tomorrow,just can't wear contact lenses right now
<dpm> I'm in calls and UbuCon prep this week, so I'd rather skip too
<dholbach> I have the Snappy Clinic coming up tomorrow and was in the one last week
<dholbach> ...... but could do it if nobody else is available
<popey> We could skipit
<mhall119> I can do it too, if nobody else can
<popey> especially as no promotion has been done so far
<dholbach> I'd be OK with that
<dholbach> any other opinions?
<dpm> I'm fine with skipping it this week, but could someone go on the uoa channel and perhaps update the channel topic?
<balloons> We should set the 'holiday' schedule. I don't think we'll be running any the last 2 weeks of the year for instance
<popey> done
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<balloons> jose, so which flavors responded to be mentors? I've heard from gnome. How's and l
<balloons> Lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<balloons> Mate?
<wxl> balloons: speaking for lubuntu, i don't think we really have the capacity to offer much in terms of resources. we could help but i don't think we could commit to a full mentorship.
<jose> balloons: X was having a meeting yesterday afaik, and K was having a discussion on their ML
<balloons> jose, ack. fingers crossed right?
<jose> yep
<dpm> I think jonobacon is trying to show off with his new IRC nick that he's at github now :)
<pleia2> lol
<dpm> :)
<pleia2> I should invite him to lunch sometime, the github office is not far from me
<dpm> nice
<pleia2> (their old office was closer, boo)
<dpm> pleia2, I saw you're joining us for the ubucon call tomorrow? Are you done with travels for a while?
<pleia2> dpm: yep!
<pleia2> nothing until scale :)
<dpm> great :)
<pleia2> I'm going to wear pajamas for weeks \o/
<dpm> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> morning, dholbach
<dholbach> hi jose
<davidcalle> dholbach, I think that the cn 404 bug is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1440002 , people clicking links containing /en/ , but having their browsers redirecting them to cn.developer.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> davidcalle: that shouldn't be a problem anymore, since the cn.d.u.c redirect doesn't add the /cn-zh/ path prefix anymore
<mhall119> hmmm, nevermind, it is still a problem it seems...
<dholbach> where does this need to be fixed?
<jose> balloons, popey: available in ~25?
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: where does this need to be fixed?
<davidcalle> dholbach, trying to figure it out
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: what should I reply to April?
<mhall119> dholbach: tell her we're looking into it
<dholbach> ok, will do
<mhall119> dholbach: it looks like the china cache redirect is still adding the /zh-cn/ path prefix, but they're not supposed to anymore
<mhall119> I'll check with #is about who can fix that
<dholbach> thanks a lot mhall119
<mhall119> dholbach: webops confirmed that the change was not done, I've filed a new RT to get it done and copied you, davidcalle and april on it
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks a lot mhall119
<dholbach> will that also fix the bug davidcalle mentioned earlier?
<mhall119> dholbach: it should, yes
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> I'll let April know
<mhall119> dholbach: I already emailed her (and CC'd you)
<dholbach> yep, saw it
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, just as a quick reminder: I will be missing the team call today as the snappy clinic is happening at the same time
<dpm> ah, yeah, thanks for the heads up
<dpm> and have fun at the clinic :)
<dholbach> will do :)
<dholbach> we have two snapcraft releases to catch up about :)
<balloons> hey jose
<jose> o/
<jose> have 30?
<balloons> in a minute, yes
<jose> ok
<dpm> mhall119, would you mind adding some content to http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-florida ?
<JoseeAntonioR> whoops, I guess that wasn't the button
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: lmk if you're available for a hangout (cc. popey)
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, k
<JoseeAntonioR> thaaaat was the button
<balloons> i'm free
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, linky?
<JoseeAntonioR> 1s
<popey> JoseeAntonioR, breaking up
<balloons> IRC is just up and down today :-(
<jose> popey: rt.ubuntu.com#27717
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<pleia2> mhall119: thumbs up for kubuntu dev talk, added to trello
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-03
<mhall119> \o/ thanks pleia2
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach and all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, I'm having problems editing pages on developer.u.c - can you try too?
<dpm> dholbach, sure. Which issues are you having? (I just logged in)
<dholbach> dpm, earlier I tried to edit https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/support/ and the RawHTML bits never fully loaded
<dholbach> now I logged out and back in again and the page tree wouldn't load
<dholbach> now it works
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> it was intermittent or maybe my connection
<dpm> ok
<dpm> yeah, seems editing that page works here now too
 * dholbach just added the clinics to that page :)
<dpm> dholbach, I think it could be a good idea to embed a video playlist of the clinics for that page. It seems it's not possible right now, as it needs to be added as an iframe, coincidentally something that I was looking at for ubucon.org
<dpm> However, it seems using the TEXT_ADDITIONAL_TAGS = ('iframe',) setting would enable it: https://github.com/divio/djangocms-text-ckeditor#configurable-sanitizer
<dpm> might be something to try for the new deployment, will ping davidcalle when he's online
<dholbach> ok cool
<dpm> hi davidcalle, around?
<davidcalle> dpm, sure
<dpm> <dpm> dholbach, I think it could be a good idea to embed a video playlist of the clinics for that page. It seems it's not possible right now, as it needs to be added as an iframe, coincidentally something that I was looking at for ubucon.org
<dpm>  However, it seems using the TEXT_ADDITIONAL_TAGS = ('iframe',) setting would enable it: https://github.com/divio/djangocms-text-ckeditor#configurable-sanitizer
<dpm>  might be something to try for the new deployment, will ping davidcalle when he's online
<dpm> ^^ :)
<dpm> I thought you might find this interesting, as IIRC you were trying to do this to embed the scopes workshops playlists
<dpm> seems like an easy one-liner to try while doing the new deployment
<davidcalle> dpm, +1!
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, it does work \o/
<dpm> oh cool
<dpm> davidcalle, was this just a line change on settings.py?
<davidcalle> dpm, two actually :)
<davidcalle> dpm, I'm going to push my "alternate" duc branch, the one fixing the deployments issues, to trunk, this will be part of it.
<davidcalle> s/push/merge
<dpm> sounds good to me, although I've not been close enough to the deployment to have an authoritative view :-)
<davidcalle> dpm, nobody really have, we are just "+1" bots :p
<dpm> I think we should stop getting better at making the team redundant!
<dpm> first the popey click bot and now the davidcalle merging bot, if we don't watch out soon someone will write a dholbach hugging bot!
<popey> haha
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> mhall119, the zh-cn fix is breaking assets (no images, no css), it's been tested and reverted
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> Morning all ;)
<zergless> o/
<davidcalle> Morning balloons o/
<dpm> hey balloons
<mhall119> davidcalle: you mean links to /assets/ aren't working?
<davidcalle> mhall119, that's my guess, but I could be wrong, css was missing, images as well
<mhall119> davidcalle: on just cn.d.u.c?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yep
<balloons> popey, care to join us in #ubuntu-google?
<popey> sure
<balloons> dpm, mhall119 can you link me to view of all ubuntu teams on meetup? Is there such a public link?
<dpm> balloons, www.meetup.com/pro/ubuntu
<balloons> ty :-)
<jcastro> dpm: oh no, once I submit a talk to ubucon I can't get back to it in the system?
<dpm> jcastro, you should be able to, unless they've changed something recently. I'm able to see my talk
<dpm> or I was
 * dpm double-check
<dpm> s
<jcastro> I can see my scale submissions
<jcastro> not my ubucon ones though
<dpm> oh weird
<dpm> let me e-mail the scale guys and CC you
<jcastro> crap, I forgot to copy and paste what I submitted to put into the trello cards
<jcastro> that's why I am like .... Noooooooo ....
<dpm> jcastro, sent an e-mail to Gareth, I'm sure he can help out
<jcastro> hey also
<jcastro> I realized I could talk about gaming for like a full hour too if you want flexibility on lightning/plenary talks
<dpm> jcastro, that sounds good if you prefer to do that. Of the two remaining user track slots I think one is free, but we need to sync up with nhaines and richard as they're managing that track. Our other lightining talks are more plenary-like (i.e. pre-scheduled), so we'll then need to decide whether we want to leave yours open for e.g. 5 minute ad-hoc demos or find a topic and speaker
<jcastro> yeah I was just offering my flexibility I guess, heh
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ baby steps :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, nice work :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, snapcraft now has two branches (master and 1.x) as well
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh nice :)
<dholbach> so that'll have to be respected too - I'll start adding that to the importer tomorrow
<dpm> jcastro, Gareth has replied to the ubucon talks e-mail, I'll let you guys take the conversation from there
<dholbach> marcoceppi, belkinsa: you dropped from the CC channel
 * davidcalle calls it a day. Talk to you tomorrow o/
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> popey: random question but lately I've had a bunch of crashes on this 15.04 machine, but I never see a bug opening any more on LP.
<czajkowski> why is that ?
<czajkowski> and how do I fix it as I miss seein the bugs
<balloons> czajkowski, you mean an apport popup dialog?
<balloons> changes have been made to try and hide those and just submit automated reports if possible
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> but why isnt that the who;e point of it being open
<czajkowski> and not liek filing a bug in windows blue crashes from hell
<czajkowski> where it goes into the unknown
<czajkowski> I miss knmowing why for the last 4 days my machine crashes
<jcastro> you probably have some stuck reports in /var/crash
<jcastro> I just blow those away periodically
<czajkowski> jcastro: ah ok thanks
<czajkowski> jcastro: so it'd be ok to blow away http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13649260/
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade
<jcastro> For end users I just turn off apport
<jcastro> which isn't ideal, but it's not like those people will file good reports anyway
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> crrently just seems FF wnats to hot 60-80% cpu when I'm on calls
<czajkowski> and then I think causes it to crash
<czajkowski> annoying as Iv'e had a week of calls and crashing :O
<jcastro> so I bought a chromebox thinking
<jcastro> "well if I have a dedicated box for hangouts, used by the reference platform, that should work better."
<jcastro> it's just as broken as doing it on my ubuntu machine, heh.
<czajkowski> so for work calls we're currently using Bluejeans
<jcastro> I just found out about bluejeans the other day
<jcastro> how is it?
<czajkowski> so it works lovely on the phone
<czajkowski> back end on FF is clunky and only works on Ubuntu on FF
<czajkowski> but I'm told on other platforms it works better
<czajkowski> I also use goto meeting but I dislike that as thet won't work on Ubuntu desktop
<czajkowski> so I can never present on those calls
<jcastro> goto is the citrix one right?
<czajkowski> aye
<jcastro> appear.in is like my favorite, it just sucks with more than a few people because it's peer to peer
<czajkowski> I've also heard about zoom
<jcastro> does anyone know who snagged ubuntu.slack.com?
<czajkowski> I'm shocked it wasn't you
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> I tried, heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dpm
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3vf1v2/libreoffice_powered_docviewer_lands_in_ubuntu/
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<mhall119> dholbach: do you have that python snippet for fetching a list of packages (with version) from a PPA?
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> mhall119, this is very old code, but it still works: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/+junk/update-packaging-guide/view/head:/update-packaging-guide
<dpm> mhall119, popey, could you complete the lightning talk abstract/bios on trello and at SCALE before the EOD for the SCALE folks?
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone. Random factoid for today. TIL what a contronym is. It's a word that has opposite meanings. For instance, check out http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/peruse
<popey> I'll need more context. There's text in trello which covers the abstract, what else is needed, and where?
<popey> Do I need to register on their site as a speaker too?
<dpm> popey, it's all explained in the e-mail
 * popey discovers the email
<mhall119> dholbach: hmmm, that actually uses apt to find and download them, that won't work for API docs
<dholbach> mhall119, no? are they not in a ppa?
<mhall119> dholbach: they are, but the site runs on a precise instance and I don't want to mix it's archives up with the PPA
<dholbach> mhall119, the script tells apt to use a local sources.list
<mhall119> oh, I see, that might be okay then
<mhall119> dholbach: and even apt-get update in that doesn't update the system dpkg info?
<dholbach> mhall119, if you check the code, all apt calls use this sources.list and other local directories
<dholbach> we've used the script for years to update packaging.u.c from docs in a ppa
<dholbach> so.. theoretically it should work in your case too
<davidcalle> dholbach, if you have a min, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/iframes-ckeditor/+merge/279625  ? Thanks :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, is your importer rework branch depending on anything specific to django 1.8?
<dholbach> davidcalle, no, not necessarily
<dholbach> I just based it on that branch thinking that we might land it soon and I'd be close to the newest upstream, so they'd have an easier time helping out
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, because my reorg has caused some conflicts (since trunk is now back to 1.6, 1.8 has moved back to a feature branch)
<dholbach> sure, no worries
<dpm> thanks popey
<popey> np
<popey> i hate making up bio's about myself.
<popey> I just want to put "Looks like Elvis, like tacos"
<davidcalle> dholbach, simply targetting your merge to the 1.8 branch should get rid of it
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> Hopefully *cough* :)
<dpm> popey, oh, that's fine, I'll pick that and the "evil popey with beach ball" pic to put on the website! :)
<popey> haha
<popey> http://www.badvoltage.org/live/
<popey> bring your best heckling voices!
<balloons> we need to do a montage of popey faces
<mhall119> dholbach: does this script use the system-wide apt lists too?
<dholbach> mhall119, I think not, but I'm not sure
<mhall119> ok, I'm modifying it for my needs, but it's somehow picking up wily version numbers
<mhall119> when it should only be using vivid
<mhall119> qtdeclarative5-doc-html:
<mhall119>   Installed: 5.4.2-1ubuntu6
<mhall119>   Candidate: 5.4.2-1ubuntu6
<mhall119>   Version table:
<mhall119>  *** 5.4.2-1ubuntu6 0
<mhall119>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mhall119>      5.4.1-1ubuntu11~overlay1 0
<mhall119>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/ vivid/main i386 Packages
<mhall119>      5.4.1-1ubuntu5 0
<mhall119>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/main i386 Packages
<mhall119> it's getting it form /var/lib/dpkg/status, any idea how to avoid that?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend and see you on Monday!
<dpm> czajkowski, are you planning to come to the ubucon summit? I'm trying to figure out who from the CC will be there
<dpm> mhall119, did you see the ping earlier on about the convergence lightning talk?
<davidcalle> Testing irccloud
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-05
<dholbach> hey hey
<danialbehzadi> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey danialbehzadi
<popey> morning all
<Kilos> hi popey and all others
<Kilos> ohi dholbach
<danialbehzadi> morning popey
<danialbehzadi> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again
<czajkowski> .c
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-06
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> all right.. I call it a day - have a good one!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-07
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-08
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> ho ho dholbach
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij Mister_Q
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> how are you all?
<Mister_Q> Kilos o/
<svij> hey Mister_Q and Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Mister_Q> tired dholbach :D
<dholbach> hey Mister_Q
<dholbach> tired for good reasons at least? :)
<Mister_Q> I hope so. I was up all night because some of my customers still have issues after this telekom/speedport disaster.. I hope I can sleep tonight :D
<dholbach> gah, I'm sorry about that - can't you take some time off today?
<Mister_Q> haha I dont think so :D
<Mister_Q> its never getting boring ;)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Kilos: hows things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<czajkowski> Kilos: so so, put my back out this week, so I've had a week of resting
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - need to run!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-10
<danialbehzadi> Hey
<danialbehzadi> Anyone can look at this build log from launchpad to see what is going wrong?
<danialbehzadi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297517059/buildlog.txt.gz
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-11
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-04
<bujeremy> this non-flash situation is starting to affect things.
<bujeremy>  I have all the available browsers installed and cannot actually use flash with Brave ubuntu browser - guess I thought this was the best place to ask, although not sure how to see the website  below (and the accident).
<bujeremy> https://imgur.com/B4W6BOj
<wxl> you'd want to go to #ubuntu for support but be warned: even adobe has called flash as good as dead
<bujeremy> wxl - I canot go to #ubuntu as this image is a trading platform and (&!) there is NO tutorial for getting a nick where the ip address won't be shown. I am on VPN (as advised to use this #channel with golden frog) but its just not safe to do that.
<wxl> bujeremy: if this trading platform provides its users with flash only, it's not anyone i would trust with my money.
<wxl> bujeremy: but you can always register your nick and get a cloak and that will obfuscate your ip.
<bujeremy> wxl, I am sorry wxl, but this is a real thing. I am using xubuntu 17.10 & I am happy to get a cloak, but that wont stop my ip address being shown. Therefore under these premises - I cannot aptly fix my softwarte. I know this sounds daunting - but its literally my lenovo setup that is not working today.
<bujeremy> **i.e. with the Brave browser
<bujeremy> I shall leave this badjuju onscreen for a couple of hours & have a look if anyone give me something to try out. Back laters.
<bujeremy> perhaps not quite as Y2K soundey - but I hope this can be resolved before the end of the day.
<tsimonq2> bujeremy: #ubuntu is the only option for support in this case.
<tsimonq2> (Not here.)
<bujeremy> Hiya Simon, tsimonq, I cannot do that because this involves stock - it is just definately too riskey. Something like this shouldn't surprise anyone either. but enjoy your Starbucks coffee, dear pal.
<tsimonq2> bujeremy: /names
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> but look at how many people are here
<tsimonq2> This isn't the place for this :)
<bujeremy> I guess filling out forms is not a wildcard here, huh ?
<bujeremy> tsimonq2: What is the #channel for talking about the tutorials for please simon ?
<bujeremy> shall nod quietly. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/events/idf-2016 (2017
<bujeremy> )
